#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-30
<nigelb> czajkowski: sorry! I ended up being offline after briefly on Saturday/
<duanedesign> hey nigelb
<nigelb> hello duanedesign :)
<nigelb> how did it go?
<nigelb> paultag: is it your birthday today? o.O
<duanedesign> man, after reading the bug report on 'the wallpaper' I am almost convinced Ubuntu users are the whiniest bunch of....wait that is people in general :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: hahaha
<duanedesign> the global jam was alot of fun. Not a big turn out but a few is better than none
<nigelb> duanedesign: I was told some time back, if there are two and other isn't your imaginary friend, its a success ;)
<nigelb> I tend to use that standard all the time :)
<duanedesign> so true
<duanedesign> we used to have an Ubuntu Hour at a local coffee shop. It was usually me and one other guy. We would set up a computer using Ubuntu and let people use it. After a few minutes we would engage them and let them know the computer they were using was running free software
<nigelb> heh, that sounds like fun :)
<duanedesign> i always felt like that was very effective.
<ara> good morning all!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: Guten morgen (I hope I got that right) :)
<dholbach> yeah, it's "Guten Morgen!" :)
<kim0> cool .. Yaay
<jussi> lol, March 26th...
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> hello folks
<nigelb> czajkowski: sorry again
 * nigelb waves to ara, dholbach, kim0, and jussi :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: no bother
<nigelb> czajkowski: I was offline from then to today morning.  Had a fun weekend without computer :)
<ara> hey nigelb!
<nigelb> hola ara
<nigelb> ara: had a rocking UGJ?
<ara> nigelb, I did :)
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> hi nigelb, czajkowski
<dholbach> ara, http://www.screenage.de/blog/2010/08/30/ubuntu-berlin-global-jam-at-c-base-aand-daniel-holbachs-notebook/
<dholbach> note how I was cut out to not ruin the picture :-P
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> nice write up just landed on the planet
<nigelb> dholbach: you cut yourself off?
<dholbach> no, screenage.de is not my blog
<dholbach> ccm did
<czajkowski> nigelb: I thought the same, same blog theme
<nigelb> czajkowski: yeah, I noticed only when dholbach was referred to in 3rd person
<nigelb> Is that ara sitting next to you?
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye
<czajkowski> dholbach: I've updated the council page a bit but see where I have the next meetings coming up, is there a way to automate that or does it just have to be added manually https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<dholbach> czajkowski, there's a tool called editmoin, but I don't know if it works with the openid login
<nigelb> dholbach: the one that plugs into vim?
<nigelb> paultag: poke? Need a little bit of help with git :)
<nigelb> (when you do come online)
<dholbach> nigelb, $EDITOR, but yes
<czajkowski> dholbach: tanks
<nigelb> dholbach: that works.  I've tried :)
<dholbach> cool
<popey> am i the only person getting google api error messages on launchpad team pages?
<czajkowski> popey: nope as far as I know someone said it in launchpad over the weekend
 * popey files a bug
<popey> bug 624981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 33) (dups: 6) (heat: 171)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<czajkowski> dholbach: did you know that if you type www.loco.ubuntu.com/  you get an opps message it needs to only have loco.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> no, I never tried www.loco.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> aye lotta folks do it seems, they like wwww.
<czajkowski> I can file a bug
<czajkowski> it should still work shouldnt it ?
<dholbach> no, a bug doesn't help
<dholbach> it needs to be done by is
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> thought you'd want a bug to show to IS
<czajkowski> want me to ask in canonica-sysadmin ?
<dholbach> yeah, if they need a ticket I can file it
<czajkowski> grand
<popey> i would like the fix to be to redirect www.loco.ubuntu.com to loco.ubuntu.com, not to serve pages up from www.loco.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> well poked the person on call and asked waiting for reply
<popey> have you filed an RT?
<czajkowski> popey: dholbach just said above to ask first adn if they need he'll file it
<popey> ah
<nigelb> \o/ popey is back!
<jussi> so when is the date when we will hear back after for uds sponsorship?
<nigelb> jussi: I'm pretty sure before Oct 25th :p
<czajkowski> dholbach: created https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=14129
<dholbach> super thanks
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: hey
<AlanBell> edge.launchpad.net seems to be using the new font (if you have it installed)
<vish> isnt lp font hardcoded?
<vish> they tried the switch a couple of days ago too, comments section was oddly much larger than the rest of the page :D
<AlanBell> the font is in a css file https://edge.launchpad.net/+icing/rev11469/combo.css
<AlanBell> interestingly I see "UbuntuBeta Mono" in there too
<vish> yeah, sladen had filed a bug in the fonts saying that we were not able to test the font in lp since it was hard-coded, so they might have changed it now..
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<paultag> nigelb: sure
<paultag> nigelb: what's up
<akgraner> Good Morning :-D!
<Pendulum> morning akgraner
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<dholbach> james_w, do you think it makes sense to try to get Harvest deployed before I go on holidays in 10 days?
<dholbach> james_w, would it be OK to have you listed as admin (in case stuff breaks)? :-P
<james_w> dholbach: I guess
<czajkowski> just in case...
<dholbach> awesome
<akgraner> dholbach, is it time to write the article on Harvest now :-)  with comment from you and james_w ?
<dholbach> akgraner, unfortunately it's not up yet, but it's ALMOST THERE :)
<dholbach> and dylanmccall too I guess
<dholbach> he did loads of good work
<dholbach> during his SoC project
<akgraner> dholbach, sweet!  Just let me know when and I'll be ready to interview you all and tell the world about Harvest :-)
<sense> good afternoon
<dholbach> akgraner, excellente! :)
<jono> hey all
<jono> kim0, can you give me one min?
<kim0> jono: sure
<jono> thanks!
<dholbach> hey jono
<JFo> for jono and akgraner:
<JFo> "It's a piece of cake to make a pretty cake"
<akgraner> JFo, no no no!!! Don't you dare
<akgraner> UGH!!!!
<JFo> hm hmmm hmmm hmmmm
<JFo> :-D
<akgraner> JFo Pete playing the stupid video this morning laughing the whole freakin' time...  payback that's all I am sayin!
<JFo> hahahahahaha
<JFo> he was watching it?
<jono> dammit JFo
<jono> haha
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> JFo, yes!!!  and Ugh!!
<JFo> hahahahahaha
<akgraner> now I ask him a question and depending on the subject I get"what" and "yeah"
<JFo> LOL
<jono> dholbach, Mr Holbach, would like to join me with your dulcit tones?
<jono> via the medium of skype
<dholbach> jono, I'm waiting for you
<dholbach> :-P
<jono> :-)
<akgraner> jono, tag you're it   - ping me if you have time today :-P
<jono> akgraner, today for sure!
<jono> otp now, will ping later
<akgraner> jono, roger that...
<Technoviking> did I hear that the Loco booth packs are ready?
<akgraner> Hey all if you have Ubuntu Related Events  that are happening in October and November that you would like included in Full Circle shoot me an email
<akgraner> Technoviking, they new packs are approved  - I don't know if they are available for shipping yet - ask randa when she pops back in the channel...
<Technoviking> ok
<Technoviking> we have a conference in Utah in early October
<czajkowski> Ubuntu ireland - ossbarcamp.com with the Ubuntu uk podcast folks over
<akgraner> Awesome  - If I created a googledoc for you all to add to as you think about it would that help at all?
<akgraner> ok or a wiki page :-)
<jono> dholbach, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<czajkowski> wiki page
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great evening
<dholbach> and see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<maco> bye dholbach
<dholbach> bye maco
<czajkowski> weekend spent spring cleaning wikis, lotta pages created under locoteams that aren;t linked from anywhere and many are personal ones
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamSpeakers  if you can speak at an event and are part of an Ubuntu LoCO Add you name to the list
<czajkowski> handy one I found though
<pleia2> neat
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I read a lotta wikis!
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> some are named wrong and missing part of sub headings
<czajkowski> there are a lot of UDS ones that aren't under UDS tags
<czajkowski> sent to UW
<czajkowski> JFo: you're a bad bad egg!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> why am I one now?
<maco> whatd you do?
<JFo> my twitter replies?
<JFo> cz<tab> ?
<JFo> errr ;)
<czajkowski> oi oi less of this cz<tab> business
<czajkowski> cheeky
<JFo> hee hee
<maco> but thats how your name is spelled!
<czajkowski> JFo: I replued to your creme egg one
<JFo> heh
<czajkowski> *replied
<czajkowski> bad bad egg
 * maco waits for the time her name shows up in a document as "cz        "
 * czajkowski peers at maco , behave you
<JFo> maco, yours is M<tab>; look to see if it is right; depending on channel, curse
<AlanBell> maco: it is gobby and etherpad which is the public test of whether you can spell czajkowski
<JFo> AlanBell, I stop at czaj on my docs like that :)
<JFo> that is as far as I will allow my brain to hurt
<maco> JFo: i get called marco a lot. i dont think i get called mako on irc, but then i dont have him in my highlight rules, so i dont know. i HAVE been called "ben" on irc though
<JFo> :-/
<JFo> lol
<czajkowski> how do you et Ben
<czajkowski> lordie
<maco> benjamin mako hill
<czajkowski> I've cz cz<tab> laura all on highlight
<maco> someone thought i was mako, so called me ben
 * AlanBell thinks czajkowski was thinking of a different ben
<czajkowski> no....
<czajkowski> sad to see http://onlinux.ca/node/11
<czajkowski> JFo: damn you now I want one!
<JFo> heh
<czajkowski> JFo: do ye get them over there?
<pleia2> czajkowski: aw, that's ashame
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye
<JFo> yep
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-31
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you get mmy pm the other day?
<nigelb> paultag: poke again
<paultag> nigelb: yo
<cjohnston> paultag: you gonna help me kick nigelb ?
 * nhandler kicks nigelb
<nigelb> wait, what?
<nhandler> No clue. Just going along with everyone else ;)
<paultag> cjohnston: haha aye
<nigelb> nhandler: hahah
<cjohnston> nigelb: you know why your getting kicked
<nigelb> cjohnston: Now I remember.
<nigelb> paultag: Was it your birthday a day or 2 back?
<paultag> nigelb: April, hahaha
<paultag> nigelb: my roommate changed it as a joke
<paultag> nigelb: but thanks for the happy birthday anyway :)
 * nhandler has a birthday coming up this weekend
<paultag> woo!
<nigelb> nhandler: you have many birtrhdays?
<nigelb> :D :D
<nhandler> nigelb: I wish ;)
<nigelb> nhandler: hahaha
<ara> good morning all!
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb!
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> mornign dholbach, kim0 :)
<dholbach> kim0, good morning! :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> I'm take leaf out of your books today... working from home
<kim0> nigelb: hey there
<kim0> hehe
<nigelb> kim0: hows your morning?
<kim0> nigelb: so far so good, how about you
<nigelb> kim0: when you start your morning with litchi ice cream you know its going to be awesome morning ;)
<kim0> Absolutely :)
<kim0> enjoy hehe
<nigelb> :D
<huats> morning
<dholbach> hey huats
<huats> hello dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> bit daft to remove the http://www.ubuntu.com/UpgradeIssue  page so soon surely
<nigelb> dholbach: taking a vacation?
<dholbach> nigelb, in one week I'll have my last working day
<nigelb> dholbach: \o/ I an /so/ jealous :p
<nigelb> dholbach: so that's the important mail :D
<nigelb> s/an/am
<dholbach> nigelb, yes - the visa :)
<nigelb> dholbach: where to?
<dholbach> nigelb, I'll blog about it soon :)
<nigelb> gah, more suspense!
<dholbach> yeah :-D
<czajkowski> dholbach: nice blog post
<dholbach> thanks :-)
<duanedesign> morning all
<akgraner> I love the Ubuntu Community - I just got an email from a "Graner" in Brazil who uses Kubuntu :-)  How cool is that!
<nigelb> \o/
<akgraner> and Sherri Graner - (I guess she is big on the gaming side of IT) emailed me to say 1) there are so little Graner's in IT  and 2) there are so few women  - we need to stay in touch
<akgraner> that was kinda cool as well
<akgraner> I just found out my dad had a CD burner that will 11 CD's at a time and his printer prints images onto the CD - I am going over later to check this out  - I don't know how I missed this??
<akgraner> I asked him how long he had it - 2 years :-/  Guess I have been pre-occupied
 * akgraner goes away now - no sleep is making me way to chatty.....
<nigelb> gah, jcastro's uds talk is really bad quality :(
<nigelb> sound keeps breaking
 * nigelb gives up.
<dholbach> james_w`, I just documented https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Harvest/ReleaseProcess - I'm not sure you'll have to do a release though
<dholbach> james_w`, I hope we'll get a team of interested harvest hackers together
<james_w`> thanks
<dholbach> so it's more a "future" thing
<popey> nigelb: UDS talk?
<nigelb> popey: gah, s/uds/debconf
<nigelb> popey: Its a source file problem
<nigelb> I checked the ones on blip.tv and then on the video site as well.
<popey> :(
<nigelb> starts out manageable and later I can't make out /anything/
<akgraner> JFo, you around?
<JFo> akgraner, yeah
<doctormo> nigelb: Morning
<nigelb> good morning doctormo :)
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<doctormo> nigelb: Just made a delicious scouse hotpot. Jono should be nostalgic.
<jono> doctormo,  mmm hotpot
<dholbach> james_w`, thanks for the review - I think we're about to release :)
<nigelb> food!
<james_w`> yay
<doctormo> jono and nigelb: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/Scouse-Hot-Pot-177527967
<jono> doctormo, cool
<doctormo> jono: Another busy day for you?
<nigelb> doctormo: you're evil!
<jono> doctormo, indeed
<jono> every day seems to be a busy day :-)
<doctormo> nigelb: If your coming to UDS, then it's not too hard to have me pack some up for you to try.
<nigelb> doctormo: A *big* if
<doctormo> nigelb: Only thing you have to be aware of is that English food isn't bland, it's just savory instead.
<nigelb> doctormo: heh :)
<doctormo> jono: A good and a bad thing, what are you working on today?
<jono> doctormo, just the usual - loads of email, UDS, coordinating work, managing the team, now planning 11.04 strategy
<doctormo> jono: I yorkshire challenge you to cook something traditional. Nothing at all to do with Ubuntu.
<jono> doctormo, hah, I am a terrible cook
<jono> fortunately I have a wife who is a stunning cook
<jono> I do the dishes :-)
<doctormo> Same here, but I still know how to make a split pea soup. Of course if all you can make is a bowl of cornflakes ;-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> hey czajkowski, how ya feeling?
<czajkowski> grand
<AlanBell> doctormo: I keep telling nigelb he should come over for some proper English curry
<doctormo> AlanBell: I owe you a pokadot branding?
<czajkowski> doctormo: drove to drogheda to get the sister as she's been in bed for 3 days sick to bring her to an interview
<czajkowski> and then bring her home
<czajkowski> i am the best sister ever
<nigelb> czajkowski: I tend to agree :D
<nigelb> czajkowski: don't you even call her princess? :p
<czajkowski> not today
<czajkowski> she's\a bit unwell
<doctormo> czajkowski: Aye, sounds like it an-all. I got my sister two Ubuntu memory sticks, one installed and one installer. When she visited last week.
<czajkowski> yvonnie can use my ubuntu machines but is happy with what ever version of ms on hers
<czajkowski> she is however loving my htc android phone, so ther is hope
<AlanBell> doctormo: I am a little involved in pollka, but it is really elky is leading it and has the important opinions on the branding
<doctormo> AlanBell: Do you have a link I could use?
<AlanBell> http://pollka.net
<AlanBell> I wanted it to run the logo vote for the uk, which closed today, here it is http://pollka.libertus.co.uk
<AlanBell> #8 was the winner
<doctormo> AlanBell: http://imagebin.ca/view/JMmmIgZ.html Thoughts on this design? It's lurid and bright delibratly.
<AlanBell> looks nice to me
<doctormo> AlanBell: Can you get that suggestion into the pollka community/elky and ask them to email me if they want the svg.
<AlanBell> yup
<popey> what is the purple thing supposed to be? something specific or abstract?
<popey> a ballot box or a ticket?
<nigelb> a ticket by the look of it :)
<doctormo> popey: Are you fruity, tick, yep!
<czajkowski> jono: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/31/loco-team-banners-for-approved-teams/
<popey> i like it
<pleia2> yay :)
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> jono  - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2115
<akgraner> as soon as it hit the forums I'll add the planet tag to it
<JFo> It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> and see you tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> JFo: you are going to rot in hell
<akgraner> dholbach, you too!
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<dholbach> bye akgraner, czajkowski!
<czajkowski> dholbach: hugs
<dholbach> :)
<akgraner> JFo, f@#$ you!
<JFo> lol
<JFo> I see you riding down the road...
<czajkowski> JFo: not feeling the love buddy, no love at all towards your music choice any more
<JFo> heh
<akgraner> what!
<JFo> yeah!!!
<czajkowski> right off again driving the sister back hoe
<czajkowski> home
<JFo> :-|
<akgraner> check this out  - http://lanyrd.com/  it's a conference tracking site
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-01
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: Good morning
<nigelb> A bit early aren't you?
<czajkowski> just in from club/pub
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> your sis better now?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> I'd assme so
<czajkowski> dropped her home after interview
<czajkowski> back to limerick
<czajkowski> parked car
<czajkowski> went tp pub
<nigelb> :)
<doctormo> czajkowski: How did your sister's drive go?
<doctormo> Or perhaps I should read
<czajkowski> nn folks
 * doctormo goes off to sleep before footing mouth some more.
<nigelb> night czajkowski :)
<ara> good morning all!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning ara, dholbach, kim0 :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb, hi kim0, hola ara
<nigelb> fairly silent in here today :)
<ara> morning all!
<kim0> nigelb: dholbach ara howdy everyone
<czajkowski> aloha
<huats> morning !
<dholbach> hey czajkowski, hey huats
<nigelb> czajkowski: morning.  I hope you got enough sleep.
<czajkowski> nope
 * nigelb hugs czajkowski 
<duanedesign> good morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howdy doody
<nigelb> duanedesign: morning
<nigelb> czajkowski: I thought you returned back to bed
<czajkowski> had phone ringing most of the morning
<czajkowski> I'm going bringing 12 kids to the cinema
 * nigelb prays for czajkowski 
<cjohnston> czajkowski is taking us all to a movie?
<czajkowski> I seemingly agreeed to this last night
<Pendulum> czajkowski: do you remember what you said/did last night?
<cjohnston> I remember she promised me some $$
<czajkowski> Pendulum: yes,
<czajkowski> cjohnston: go close bugs :)
<cjohnston> nah
<nigelb> czajkowski: there is a conversation in -locoteams which was very funny
<cjohnston> not feelin it right now
<czajkowski> cjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift fill in florida
<nigelb> You managed to make a spell error in every word.  Not sure how both of you understood each other
<Pendulum> nigelb: IRC logs: how to remember what you did while drunk? ;-)
<cjohnston> 22.28.09 < czajkowski> Andre_Gondim: yes team conttact infor theeere
<nigelb> HAHAHAHA
<cjohnston> czajkowski: what do you want me to fill in? i dont know his address
<czajkowski> cjohnston: email addres and name  of person on the wiki
<cjohnston> its chris
<cjohnston> done
<doctormo> Hey Pendulum
<Pendulum> hi doctormo
<Pendulum> doctormo: did that guy ever call you again last week? I never heard a thing from him
<doctormo> Pendulum: Used the wifi key while in windows and the hardware came back online.
<doctormo> Bloody hardware switches
<nigelb> doctormo: happened to me
<doctormo> jcastro or popey or paultag: Who is our community team member who mostly deals with our relationships with upstream projects?
 * popey points to jcastro 
<popey> or are you specifically asking for someone who is not canonical?
<nigelb> doctormo: what exactly are you looking for?
<nigelb> many people are involved in different ways, so if you could point out what you want....
<doctormo> popey: Don't mind who, nigelb: I have a problem with Inkscape upstream announcing 0.48 release (really awesome) but not providing any way for Ubuntu users to install their new release. I'm concerned that currently they're encouraging art users to compile programs.
<popey> ah
<doctormo> Something windows and macosx users don't have to do because they provide binaries.
<popey> i might be able to help there
<nigelb> doctormo: Quickfix, you have to take care of it and provide PPA.
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/inkscape i could update that if you want?
<popey> and offer that to them?
<doctormo> nigelb: That doesn't help their announcements or download page.
<nigelb> see, there are helpful folks aroud :p
<dholbach> doctormo, in that case I'd talk to bryce and tedg
<nigelb> dholbach: Ah, you're around :)
<dholbach> nigelb, yes
<nigelb> doctormo: I'd +1 popey's suggestion
<popey> I'd +1 dholbachs :)
<nigelb> heh
<doctormo> I think the PPA route is the best way and I know they'll get a stable ppa sorted out. Just concerned about the attention to fixing links and such.
<nigelb> What we should do is (a) import code to LP (b) use recipies to have dailies and stable and (c) they should announce about it
<doctormo> popey: If you can offer the ppa to scislac, then I think that should get it in.
<popey> be preferable for someone who uses inkscape to do it
<popey> someone with a passion for it... like... bryce!
<popey> (he has a ppa for it too iirc)
<popey> dholbach: to what do we file bugs against canonical partner packages?
 * nigelb didn't know bryce was inkscape passionate
<popey> sun-java6-plugin for example
<popey> nigelb: i have seen him blog about it
<nigelb> popey: :)
<popey> doctormo: if you can't find someone I'll update mine
<dholbach> popey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+filebug
<popey> thanks!
<duanedesign> morning popey
 * nigelb notes popey might need a noredirect
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<duanedesign> popey: was wondering if you had a quick second to answer a question or two about uploading to screencasts.ubuntu.com?
<popey> sure
<popey> scp file popey@static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/~
<popey> er
<doctormo> nigelb: Bryce Harrington? one of the folks that lead the fork from sodipodi with MentalGuy, Ted Gould and a few others. I swear Canonical loves hiring inkscape devs.
<popey> scp file popey@static.screencasts.ubuntu.com:/~
<duanedesign> popey: ok, that is what i was looking for :)
<nigelb> doctormo: hahaha
<nigelb> doctormo: I only new bryce was an X guy and rocks with lp :)
<nigelb> I've worked with him on a bunch of scripts I wrote :)
<nigelb> ok, going back home now.  Catch y'all later :)
<popey> o/
<doctormo> nigelb: Have a good journy home.
<nigelb> doctormo, popey: thanks :)
 * dholbach is walking back home and working the rest of the day from there - see you
<popey> o/
<vish> o\
<jussi>  /o\
<dholbach> kim0, should we have a call now? :)
<kim0> indeed we should :)
<dholbach> ah, there jono is
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> all set?
<kim0> jono: morning
<jono> hey!
<kim0> yep
<jono> cool, lets do skype
<jono> kim0, http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/23/getting-more-developers-interested-in-participating-in-ubuntu/
<doctormo> jono: Would GC feature at all in your plans for the 11.04 cycle?
<dholbach> thanks james_w`
<james_w`> np
<james_w`> thank you
<dholbach> james_w`, you think I should release 0.2.1 with that fix already or wait?
<james_w`> might as well roll it in if it makes deployment easier?
<dholbach> alright, I'll do 0.2.1
<dholbach> james_w`, ok, done - let's hope IS gets to it RSN :-)
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> nn dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<sense> good afternoon
<doctormo> jono: ping
<jono> doctormo, hey
<doctormo> jono: Did you get my question above?
<jono> doctormo, no?
<nigelb> 'Its a piece of cake of bake a pretty cake' :p
<doctormo> 11:32 jono: Would GC feature at all in your plans for the 11.04 cycle?
<nigelb> s/of cake//
<jono> doctormo, not mine - but you should talk with Rick Spencer
<nigelb> jono: got a min?
<jono> nigelb, sure
<doctormo> jono: I understand
<popey> hahaa nigelb outed as a Sporticus fan!
<nigelb> popey: I blame JFo  and jono
 * JFo owns all of the badness
<nigelb> Just can't forget the tune
<nigelb> I'm sure all of us who've heard haven't
<JFo> YEAH!!!!
<nigelb> popey: See? ^^
<nigelb> (he hasn't forgotten either)
<JFo> WHAT!!?!?!?!
<nigelb> JFo: don't tell me you got the tune out of your head, I know you haven't :p
<JFo> \I never do, there are a number of songs in there with it
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> hey all
<paultag> doctormo: what were you talking about?
<doctormo> paultag: when?
<paultag> doctormo: 13:15 #ubuntu-community-team:
<jono> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon in 10mins
<paultag> doctormo: you pinged me
<doctormo> paultag: It got cleared up, sorry for the ping
<paultag> kk
<czajkowski> aloha
<JFo> oye como va
<JanC> czajkowski: you asked about the exact FOSDEM date some time ago; it was announced to be "Saturday 5 and Sunday 6 February 2011" about a week ago
<JanC> (if you didn't see that yourself yet)
<dinda> edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 3 minutes
<czajkowski> I did, but thanks
<dinda> come join us if you can
<dinda> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> dinda: swamped at work today, I should be available in a 1.5h or so
<dinda> pleia2: thanks will ping later
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-02
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<doctormo> paultag: I've been heavily editing starfgpg, it's going to look a bit different if you look at it again.
<nhandler> doctormo: What is starfgpg?
<jussi> good morning community ppls
<nigelb> morning jussi
<huats> morning
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> morning huats, kim0 :)
<huats> morning nigelb
<kim0> things are too quite today :)
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<nigelb> morning czajkowski
<nigelb> hello dol
<nigelb> hell dholbach, randa
<dholbach> HELL!
<randa> hi all
<nigelb> gah, dhol came out as dol :p
<dholbach> hey czajkowski, hi randa, hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: was that meant to be 'HELLO!'? :p
<vish> nigelb: he was commenting about your "hell" ;p
<vish> replying rather..
<nigelb> gah, spell mess for me today
 * AlanBell passes nigelb a new keyboard
<nigelb> I wish irssi had a spellcheck
<AlanBell> there will be a .pl for that
<czajkowski> nigelb: you can add an plugin for it
<nigelb> oh, then i need it badly
 * nigelb goes looking for it
<AlanBell> https://uds.ubuntu.com/
<AlanBell> does that seem to be full of ssl fail?
<AlanBell> http://uds.ubuntu.com/ works fine
<jussi> AlanBell: ssl fail here
<duanedesign> morning all
<doctormo> nhandler: It's a library for talking to pgp key management in python.
<doctormo> Aloha czajkowski
<czajkowski> doctormo: hi
<doctormo> Are you scheduling the opportunistic/new developer week?
<czajkowski> nothing to do with me :)
<Pendulum> doctormo: talk to akgraner
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<nigelb> I dunno how many of you folks have noticed http://ubuntuupdates.org/about, but it looks nice
<nhandler> nigelb: I stumbled across that a few weeks ago. It is interesting, just not something I personally needed
<nigelb> nhandler: same here :)
<nigelb> It looks interesting when you're running maverick and want to know when its safe to click 'upgrade' :p
<duanedesign> nigelb: pretty neat, thanks for the linky
<czajkowski> nhandler: so wonder how many we get this month! care to pick a random number and see who gets closest to it
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<nhandler> czajkowski: I'm going to go with 35
 * nhandler really needs to write up some formatting guidelines for team reports
<czajkowski> nhandler: I wish... I'm gonna say 28
<nhandler> czajkowski: My guess included all teams, not just LoCos
<czajkowski> nhandler: ahhhhh
<czajkowski> no I'm gonna say 28 loco teams we had 17 last month.
<czajkowski> lovely just got asked can I pop in for an interview in Toronto, clearly didnt read the cover letter saying looking to RELOCATE to Canada, CURRENTLY living in IRELAND
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> czajkowski: send a mail back asking if they can spare some traveling expense :D
<nigelb> you don't need visa anyway I think
<doctormo> wavered
<nigelb> yes, lucky.  I envy you folks.
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye no visa,  tis kinda handy alright
<nigelb> czajkowski: /very/ handy.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> todays RANT :
<czajkowski> €625 for 100 t-shirts with logos having to be all one colour is not really what I want :( Womens T-shirts cost an more than €0.75 cent extra per T than mens T due to not being ordered as much and costs more to get them in....
<nigelb> :/
<JFo> czajkowski, that sucks
<czajkowski> JFo: indeed
<doctormo> czajkowski: That sounds expensive, it's about $4.20 here in the us for prints in bulk.
<czajkowski> welcome to ireland
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> one of the most expensives places in the EU and we;re in a recession funninly enough
 * czajkowski mutters
<nigelb> lol
<doctormo> czajkowski: So this would be that non-deflation that should be happening?
<doctormo>  heh
<Technoviking> popey: ping
<popey> Technoviking: pong
<czajkowski> doctormo: thats the guy saying he's reduced his costs!
<czajkowski> Already!
<Technoviking> popey: just listen to the lastest uupc, do you remember what forum post was about the usb mouse/keyboard issue
<Technoviking> want to make sure they filed a bug
<doctormo> Technoviking: Isn't that the usb issue where the usb stack pops off and shuts down the usb ports hardware.
<popey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787
<popey> 51 pages of waffle
<nigelb> dholbach: that photo is downright scary :p
<nigelb> but then my old passport photo is even /more/ scarier
<nigelb> s/scarier/scary
<AlanBell> popey: funny thing is, it is actually 96 pages
<popey> *shudder*
<popey> if i logon it will be less
<popey> i have mine set to no avatars and lots of posts per page
<popey> but i am not on my main pc atm
<Technoviking> a bug was filed, page 3
<czajkowski> and they still waffled
<nigelb> popey: 956 posts, lets fix on something that is better countable :D
<popey> this is why i hate forums :)
<Technoviking> not as much as we hate you ;P
<popey> haha
<popey> \o/ mutual hatred
<popey> It's the Ubuntu way.
<czajkowski> feel the love guys
<nigelb> lol
<AlanBell> popey: but a *lot* of people do like them
 * nigelb isn't a fan of forums either
<Technoviking> Popey, you nazi (Godwin FTW!!!)
<nigelb> but SE seems okay
<popey> a lot of people like Justin Bieber
<popey> doesn't mean I have to
<nigelb> lol
 * nigelb ^5 popey 
<nigelb> good one!
<Technoviking> popey: I'm going to the dark side soon
<popey> You're buying a Mac?
<nigelb> Technoviking: fedora?
<popey> or joining a mailing list?
 * AlanBell doesn't like Forums much
<czajkowski> Technoviking: your joining IRC ops ?
<Technoviking> popey: getting a macbook pro
<popey> not sure I can share a room with you at UDS if you use fedora
<popey> oh, we can share! macbook twins
<nigelb> lol
<popey> i shared with daviey at the last uds, we had identical laptops
<popey> that was fun
<Technoviking> lol
<popey> but not in a weird way you understand
<Technoviking> I'm getting the 15"
<nigelb> popey: you can to boot to make out which is whose?
<popey> :)
<nigelb> s/can/had
<vish> popey: there is a thread about conky.. which was more than 200 pages the last time i saw it ;)
<vish> that was 6months ago...
 * AlanBell might get one of those multi touchy feely things
<Technoviking> vish: the conky thread rules
<vish> Technoviking: how big is it now?
 * vish ckecks
<nigelb> vish: eww 200 pages of forum?
<nigelb> dinner time and back2work, later folks :)
<duanedesign> oh boy, just in time for forum bashing :\
 * duanedesign shakes fist at nigelb :)
 * nigelb points duanedesign to popey's example with Justin Bieber
<vish> oh, wait its no 1001 pages!
<vish> now*
<vish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<nigelb> OMG
<duanedesign> yes but i dont work hard on Justin Bieber ;)
<vish> hmm,  correction , make that 1375!!!!
 * duanedesign googles Justin Beiber, lol
 * nigelb duanedesign still has some hope if he's googling Justin Bieber
 * nigelb notes rather
<Technoviking> Ubuntu needs a Justin Bieber wallpaper for April 1st next year:)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> ok, dinner for real now :)
<vish> Technoviking: why was that conky thread merged like that?  do the forums staff hate conky? ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i am still unsure who he is :P I guess i dont have my finger on the pulse of what is popular
<Technoviking> vish: I don't think we merged it
<Technoviking> I use conky all the time
<duanedesign> Technoviking: i have been playing with the Lua Scripts in Conky
<Technoviking> duanedesign: not much
<Technoviking> do I need to get the gwibber daily build to use Twitter now?
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/09/02/the-motivational-drivers-and-barriers-of-volunteers-in-open-source-communities-part-2/
<nigelb> Technoviking: yes
<duanedesign> czajkowski: great post.
<czajkowski> duanedesign: really interesting watch someone who knows diddly about the community now understand it
<czajkowski> been an interesting few months via email
<czajkowski> the whole IRC/Mailing lists/ Forums and wiki pages were all new
<czajkowski> reading the thesis now
<duanedesign> czajkowski: that is really cool
<duanedesign> off to do non computer stuff. Everyone have a pleasant day :)  o/
<nigelb> jono: got a moment?
<AlanBell> jono: ssl fail https://uds.ubuntu.com/
<vish> does fedora have something similar to our COC?
<nigelb> vish: only we have something at all
<nigelb> afaik
<vish> just wondering since  http://planet.fedoraproject.org/  third post!
<vish> that seems deleted in the main blog..
<nigelb> vish: speaking of which, did you see marin's post about updates?
 * nigelb may have missed an 'a' in spelling
<vish> hmm.. not sure which
<vish> nah, i was wondering about the COC , because someone seems to have insisted on the author to remove it.. they might probably have one..
<nigelb> the planet probably has rules
<nigelb> just like we do
<vish> no, his main blog article is gone
<nigelb> vish: http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/a-story-about-updates-and-people/
<vish> pretty sure, the author would not have deleted on his own after taking the time to do so much work.. ;)
<vish> nigelb: yeah, seen that
<nigelb> vish: ah, yes.  then its just delay from planet sync
<czajkowski> vish: that post is removed off that persons blog
<czajkowski> just not off the planet it seems
<nigelb> http://dinosaur-os.com/post/1053912414
<vish> czajkowski: yeah , thats why i was wondering why..  :)  [planet might be async..]
<czajkowski> vish: the guy has also written an aplogy on his site
<nigelb> vish, czajkowski ^^
<vish> hmm,  a failed joke :)
 * nigelb would quote popey here, "One person's words and actions doesn't represent the entire community."
<czajkowski> nigelb: think the fedorda users are saying as much on their planet
<nigelb> czajkowski: yep, noted
<paultag> nigelb: what trouble are you causing now?
<nigelb> paultag: http://planet.fedoraproject.org/
<nigelb> checkout third post
<nigelb> paultag: 6th rather
<paultag> so... what?
<paultag> let them have their fun
<nigelb> paultag: fedora equivalent of neckbeard.com :p
<paultag> nigelb: y'thnk?
<nigelb> close to at least
<paultag> nigelb: neckbeard was all about Ubuntu, not Fedora
<paultag> nigelb: this is about Ubuntu in Fedora
<paultag> so it's a respect thing
<nigelb> hrm, true :)
<paultag> but let them have fun. No sense in handling this like that guy.
<popey> meh
 * nigelb back2work
<popey> move along, nothing to see here
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> Ubuntu's desktop market share has grown faster then the Linux market share
<paultag> that means more old linux users are moving to Ubuntu
<paultag> so we know who's really winning ;)
<paultag> +1 popey
<paultag> It's of no importance at all
<popey> the only thing that bothers me is that the CD could have gone to someone who needed it. Bit of a waste
<popey> but hey ho, we have thousands more ;)
<paultag> popey: it was 8.10, no big deal
<paultag> erm, 9.04
<paultag> I think
<popey> hah
<nigelb> 9.10
<popey> it was 9.04
<paultag> yeah 9.04
<paultag> 9.10 is orange
 * nigelb looks again.
<nigelb> Ag
<popey> it has 9.04 written on it too :D
<nigelb> Ah
<Technoviking> popey: get my macbook pro power adapter, but lappy is still on back order.
<popey> hah
<popey> you can practice coiling the cable up
<popey> and uncoiling it again
<Technoviking> popey: lol, or pretend to type on a invisible laptop
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> http://www.learninghub.ie/  all the pcs here are now running Ubuntu here in Limerick
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<AlanBell> o/ jcastro
<czajkowski> jcastro: whoo welcome back
<jcastro> not back, just saying hi. :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: hows the holiday ?
<jcastro> good good
<jcastro> mexico is awesome
<jcastro> I am burnt. :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: how on earth do you burn!
<czajkowski> loonatic
<jcastro> I know right?
<vish> hehe!
<jcastro> I even used SPF50!
<czajkowski> that's odd
<vish> hmm , community someone or the other wants to take a vacation ;p
<vish> now, jcastro is aways , next week no dholbach..  :(
<JFo> czajkowski, he's pasty and white for a mexican ;)
<vish> away*
<JFo> jcastro, :-P
<jcastro> hah
<czajkowski> jcastro: the place looked fab is it as nice ?
<jcastro> man, I missed the  twitter oauthpocalypse
<czajkowski> JFo: you do have a way with words!
<jcastro> after months of build up
<JFo> czajkowski, :)
<vish> and songs ..
<czajkowski> vish: shhhrup
<czajkowski> don't encourage the fecker
 * JFo hugs jcastro and slaps him heartily on the back
<vish> :D
<JFo> vish, :)
<jcastro> JFo: my back is a peely mess
<JFo> eww
<czajkowski> jcastro: I hope you minded the ink!!!
 * JFo washes his hands
<jcastro> czajkowski: for sure
<jcastro> I went through like tubes of aloe
<jcastro> it looks way better when surrounded by tan skin, it looks more real
<nigelb> jcastro: you're back?
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> nigelb: I am not back until tuesday
<jcastro> I JUST MISSED YOU ALL SO MUCH I THOUGHT I WOULD SAY HI
<nigelb> jcastro: you just couldn't stay off irc could you :p
<jcastro> and slap JFo around with a large trout
<vish> nigelb: community team is playing tag!.. ;p
<nigelb> awwww
<Technoviking> jcastro: awwww
<Technoviking> lol
<JFo> gah!
<JFo> jcastro, I'd like to introduce you to my friend... he is an halibut.
<nigelb> jcastro: did you hear the song?
<JFo> heh
<vish> czajkowski: ^^ nigelb's doing it again ;)
<JFo> nigelb, he has not heard the song
 * JFo has corrupted nigelb 
<nigelb> vish: every time I see JFo I get reminded of it :x
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> JFo: indeed, you have
<vish> JFo: jono: http://jeffreystedfast.blogspot.com/2010/09/microsoft-double-rainbow.html ;)
<vish> what does it mean!!
<jono> vish, lol
<doctormo> paultag: ping
<paultag> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> paultag: After much research, I'm shutting down project starfish, it's not possible to do what we need to do with pyme/libgpgme without photo id support.
<doctormo> And it doesn't look like we have many options.
<doctormo> Although interestingly seahorse devs decided to just fork gpgme and consume it into their codebase.
<paultag> doctormo: OK
<paultag> doctormo: ask LP to blow away the project after the teams are gone :)
<doctormo> paultag: No point is blowing it away, just deactivating.
<paultag> doctormo: OK
<nigelb> vish: lol, more people are corrupt :p
<JFo> nigelb, you still dooing ubuntu-classroom stuff?
<nigelb> JFo: yep :)
 * nigelb and a bunch of others 
<JFo> cool, is it possible to get some stuff on the cal for next Sat?
 * nigelb pokes pleia2 
<JFo> I meant to get this to you guys before now
 * JFo has been swamped
<nigelb> JFo: title and time?
<JFo> This is for the Kernel Triage Summit
<nigelb> I'll find someone to add to the calender :)
<nigelb> You have a bunch of sessions?
<JFo> 1400-1800 UTC
<JFo> no, just 4 I beleive
<nigelb> one sesion?
<nigelb> can you get me name of session and irc nick of instructor?
<nigelb> JFo: join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage :)
<JFo> sure
<Technoviking> popey and pleia2: ping
 * popey hugs Technoviking 
<czajkowski> got yer team report done CC :)
<Technoviking> popey: the CC is now owner of most other boards and council in LP? irc, membership
<popey> uhm
<popey> think so
<Technoviking> need to transer ownership from Ryan to the CC for the FC launchpad page
<popey> ahhh
<popey> makes sense
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-03
<ara> good morning all!
 * duanedesign waves to ara 
<ara> morning duanedesign
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> good morning ara, how long did you keep working yesterday?
<ara> morning dholbach
<ara> not too long, around 7:30pm
<dholbach> and you're up working already again
<dholbach> Beta really wouldn't be out without you :)
 * dholbach hugs ara
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey there
<dholbach> hey huats
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<dholbach> hola randa! :)
<randa> hi dholbach
<nigelb> hello community!
 * nigelb notes its recruiting time!
<doctormo> dholbach: Yes, a ground control session would be good to do (and easier since it's in the repositories)
<doctormo> jono and akgra aren't here right now, but I did want to ask if I could do a session entitled: "Tips on interacting with a existing developer community" which would focus more on social and ways to interact and common mistakes. is this an appropriate topic?
<doctormo> Morning dinda
<dinda> Howdy there doctormo!
<doctormo> dinda: How is the new job going?
<dinda> doctormo: very encouraging - the work folks have done is amazing!
<doctormo> dinda: Cool can you give me a link to any of it?
<dinda> doctormo: yes, posted some links on my blog - which I finally got listed on planet
<dholbach> doctormo, yeah, why not
<dholbach> doctormo, oh you added a different one already - that one I like too
<doctormo> dholbach: What I'll do is hold off on the second one and then if there are gaps, I'll do the upstream social one.
<vish> doctormo: how about titling the session : "The appropriate way to say 'Your work Sucks!'" ;)
<dholbach> doctormo, great
<paultag> morning guys and gals
<dinda> doctormo: http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/2010/09/02/ubuntu-in-education/
<doctormo> Hi paultag
<paultag> doctormo: morning, how's things?
<paultag> doctormo: saw your email to the UBT ML, thanks :)
<doctormo> paultag: Oh much better, I'm focusing on other things now :-)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Is synaptic still on the default install?
<vish> yup..
<vish> paultag: ^
<paultag> thanks vish. Any idea when it's going to be removed?
<vish> paultag: well, the plan was to remove for lucid itself ;)
<vish> paultag: but still SC doesnt have all the synaptic goodies
<paultag> Hurmm.
<paultag> Is there a timeline somewhere?
<paultag> or is this being aborted until SC is feature complete?
<vish> paultag: so best guess is Natty ;)
<paultag> vish: roger, thanks :)
<paultag> vish: Oh, lucid or mav ?
<vish> papertigers: lucid, was the plan.. but every cycle we postpone :)
<paultag> Gotcha.
<paultag> thanks vish :)
<vish> np.. :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello mr tag :)
<nigelb> 'lo
<paultag> 'lo all
<duanedesign> nigelb hello!
<nigelb> heya duanedesign :)
<nigelb> paultag: http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=507 :P
<nigelb> Now, thats the ideal reply
<nigelb> wow, the planned look and feel for the fedora site is NICE!
<nigelb> http://fedoraproject.org/w/uploads/9/95/Wwwfpo-redesign-2010_7-community.png
<paultag> nigelb: why do we even waste our time talking about this?
<paultag> nigelb: some idiot thinks we're out to get him, I really don't even care about it :)
<nigelb> paultag: lol, true
<nigelb> but I think the reply is appropriate
<paultag> bbl
<AlanBell> dholbach: just discussing the ubuntu font in #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> is it going to need a ffe filed to get it in to 10.10? is the plan to get it there?
<dholbach> AlanBell, I have no idea - I merely packaged bits up
<AlanBell> any idea where should I file a ffe?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<AlanBell> bug 629622
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629622 in ubuntu "ffe: new Ubuntu font (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629622
<nigelb> AlanBell: is it available for everyone now?
<AlanBell> well no, not yet
<AlanBell> but they should probably get the package in, even if empty
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day - have a great weekend!
<AlanBell> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> bye AlanBell
<duanedesign> nigelb: the fedora site is looking nice
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> o/
<duanedesign> some great articles offering experiences and advice on hosting community events http://tinyurl.com/2734qwc
<doctormo> all: rocking on wallpapers http://blip.tv/file/4079499 yahoo
<vish> AlanBell: it was brought up in the last release meeting, and iain mentioned it might not be ready..
<vish> AlanBell: though i dont know if you were asked to file the FFE.. or if there is any new info :)
<vish> hmm , that was about the fonts^ , just incase , /me has a bad habit of replying out of context :)
<AlanBell> vish: I raised it in #ubuntu+1 and was advised to file the ffe because nobody there knew of plans to include it
<vish> AlanBell: yeah, i see you've subscribed iain to the bug , he should probably reply.. but i'm just repeating what happened in the meeting.. :)  they discussed this and it was mentioned that mark was not yet fully satisfied or something of the sort.. so they are not yet sure
<vish> and they dint want to commit about the font status yet..
<AlanBell> reading it now http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/27/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<vish>  also to note is that Canonical dont own the fonts yet until its 1.0 , the fonts are still dalton mags property for now..
<AlanBell> vish: yeah, I know about that
<vish> AlanBell: yeah guessed so :) ,just mentioned since sladen changed the bug title :)
<AlanBell> I think the issue is an open public release rather than the specific version number, although open release and 1.0 tend to mean the same thing
<AlanBell> just to be on the final spin it kind of needs to get there somewhat in advance
<doctormo> thanks for the awesome comment AlanBell
<AlanBell> it was such a good idea, can't think why they didn't actually just do it and get it in to Maverick if they wanted to
<vish> doctormo: odd, i cant reach your blog!
<vish> doctormo: but saw the vid and wow! :)
<vish> could get to blip.tv from liferea...
<doctormo> vish: :-) It's kinda cute for a demonstration, much more could be done.
<vish> yeah... JUST IMAGINE!  :D
<AlanBell> doctormo: what resolution does it render the svg to?
<doctormo> AlanBell: Anything, I tested it at 640x480, 800x600 and 1250x800, gnome seems to be doing a good job of it.
<doctormo> AlanBell: But the size of the original svg is 1650x1050
<AlanBell> yeah, I tried with some svgs which had a small size specified, I think it renders the svg to the pixel size specified in the document properties then stretches that to your screen size
<AlanBell> so my small logo svg looked rubbish scaled from 100px to 2048px even though it is a scaleable graphic in theory
<doctormo> AlanBell: It's quite easy to pop the svg headers and apply a transform, something that could be done in the gnome wallpaper loading code.
<nigelb> czajkowski: like that ubuntu logo on your twitter pic (I must be blind, why didn't I see it before!)
<czajkowski> only about a week old I think
<czajkowski> nixternal was tweeting them recently
<nigelb> Ah, I'm not *that* blind then :D
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> nigelb: see todays pics of wee cousins then
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/2kt83d
<nigelb> czajkowski: omg! cute :)
<czajkowski> she'll be 1 year old in 13 days
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/2kucup  My goddaughter
<nigelb> pretty :)
<czajkowski> 6 weeks off her 16th bday
<czajkowski> there are 19 year old boys chatting her up at basketball
<czajkowski> her father is less than impressed
<nigelb> she's only 16... wow
 * nigelb feels old
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> 15 years between the of us
<nigelb> I just merged blogs
<nigelb> I was having one for web development stuff and one for ubuntu, now its just one :)
<Technoviking> Later all, off for the long weekend.
<czajkowski> Toodles
<czajkowski> <--- Sleep
 * nigelb heads to bed too
<nigelb> night czajkowski
<doctormo> paultag: How do beginners apply for mentors?
<pleia2> doctormo: add your name to the BT wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Structure#Mentoring
<pleia2> there is a "Seeking Mentor" table down a bit
<nigelb> doctormo in BT o.O
 * nigelb has an out of whack sleep cycle
<duanedesign> nigelb: me too. Been staying up too late working on projects
<doctormo> nigelb: Mine was like that, I'm only just getting things straight.
<doctormo> nigelb: Like my new wallpaper? I'm trying to make some other ones, see if I can art it up a bit.
<nigelb> doctormo: I worked the night yesterday.  Slept all morning and went back to work evening.
<nigelb> Now i should be sleeping, but I'm wide awake
<nigelb> duanedesign: I feel ya
<nigelb> doctormo: out of sync with planet, need to catch up
<nigelb> doctormo: SWEEET!
<nigelb> wonder if we can have a star studded sky that keeps moving :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Why not, as long as the movements are infrequent enough
<nigelb> doctormo: the problem is, it should change, but the change should be apparent
<nigelb> but then I'm probabl thinking of webshots like application
<doctormo> how should it change?
<nigelb> I dunno
<nigelb> Warning: I may sound incoherent right now, 3 am isn't best of times
<AlanBell> nigelb: http://xkcd.com/320/
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<nigelb> AlanBell: Totally totally agree with small print there
<duanedesign> AlanBell: thats great. The beauty of being able to make your own schedule
<AlanBell> it is very tempting
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-04
<nigelb> vish: poke
<nigelb> this seems a better channel ;)
<nigelb> I think what you need a hook that should run after you login
<vish> hmm..
<nigelb> There is a file that stores environment stuff, that's where you can add a line to execute something else
<vish> etc/environment?
<vish> or seems more for etc/rc*
<nigelb> vish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843736
<nigelb> sometimes forums do help :p
<vish> hehe ..
<duanedesign> aha!
<duanedesign> nigelb: i saw that :D
 * nigelb hides
<duanedesign> hehe
 * duanedesign waves at vish and nigelb 
<nigelb> vish: gah, shoulda asked it in SE
<vish> duanedesign: hi :)
<vish> hmm, is sladen a typographer?
<AlanBell> sladen is quite interested in typography, he asked some questions of Bruno Maag at UDS-M and he has been doing lots of testing and bug reports on the new font
<czajkowski> very interesting guy to talk to
<czajkowski> ello folks
<AlanBell> yeah, nice chap
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<nigelb> had a good sleep I hope
<czajkowski> a few hours at least
<czajkowski> usually just wake and fire on some music and dont get up
 * nigelb hum 'we're not going to take it'
<AlanBell> or the Narwahl song
<czajkowski> no neither
<czajkowski> the frames are on
<czajkowski> reading the news now and blog posts now , nice relaxing morning
<nigelb> "Interval Research sues everyone but the yacht club" hahahaha
<czajkowski> glad I'm not in Dublin today http://breakingnews.ie/ireland/shoes-and-eggs-thrown-at-blair-before-book-signing-472189.html
<nigelb> czajkowski: dang, mised a good chance
<nigelb> sweet ==> http://twitter.com/maxkiesler/statuses/774352312
<czajkowski> that was in 2008
<czajkowski> they're married now
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> lol, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSkT5XykJzo
<duanedesign> The front page of the newspaper this morning reports that the local drive-in theater burned down yesterday :(
<duanedesign> lots of good memories there...
<nigelb> duanedesign: :(
<Pendulum> czajkowski: ready for the rugby? :P
<nhandler> Do not forget to update your Team Reports for August (remember, we had a Global Jam)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: oh you have no idea how happy I am rugby season is back
<jussi> nigelb: yes, random :P :P
 * jussi huggles nigelb
<nigelb> heh
 * nigelb hugs jussi back :)
<jussi> nigelb: you stay random until I actually meet you in the flesh
<jussi> nigelb: you know, if that happens, you get a big hug. Heck, I even hugged Gord...
 * jussi shivers and curls up a little with that memory :P
<nigelb> jussi: I hope we meet then
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> heh, somone wrote to ubuntu-in list in smstalk.
<nigelb> here's the reply to it "also is there something wrong with your keyboard , because vowels seems to missing from your words"
<czajkowski> I should upgrade
<czajkowski> I break my own pc
<AlanBell> nhandler: can you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/TeamReports has all the bits in the right places, I just set it all up
<nhandler> AlanBell: I'll look in a bit. About to run to the airport to pick up some relatives. But I'll make sure that it gets included
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<AlanBell> Pendulum: ^^
<Pendulum> AlanBell: that's for August, yes?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> but there are quite a few moving parts in the team reporting setup
<Pendulum> yeah, I knew that much, I just wanted to make sure I was looking for the right month :P
<paultag> doctormo: humm?
<paultag> doctormo: beginners don't get beginners team mentors
<paultag> doctormo: new beginners team members ( prospectives ) do.
<czajkowski> balls
<AlanBell> shuttlecocks
<paultag> poppycock
<duanedesign> Yarbles
<duanedesign> paultag: do you have Chrome?
 * nhandler uses chromium
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> ok laptop back up and running
<czajkowski> mail is now utter fail though
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> bah!!!! I've no flipping sound
<duanedesign> czajkowski: did you get your mail working ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-09-05
<vish> doctormo: whats wrong with your site.. i cant seem to access it :(
<czajkowski> duanedesign: I did in the end
<czajkowski> but still havn't been able to get it to show all my old mail
<czajkowski> which does exist
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> hey czajkowski, not much going on today
<vish> is anyone able to access doctormo's site?
<vish> or is doctormo just blocking me! ;p
<doctormo> nope
<doctormo> vish: Sorry about that, I can check with my ISP
<vish> doctormo: thanks.. :)
<doctormo> vish: Do you get a response from trying to contact doctormo.org?
<vish> doctormo: FF just lets me "The server at doctormo.org is taking too long to respond."
<vish> the usual connection timed out..
 * vish tries chrome
<vish> nope that doesnt help either
<doctormo> vish: Can you use the command line? try and do a whois on doctormo.org and then try a wget.
<vish>  whois http://paste.ubuntu.com/488859/
<vish> doctormo: wget http://paste.ubuntu.com/488862/
<vish> it keeps on retrying..
<doctormo> vish: OK so it's not a dns problem and it's going to the right place.
<vish> doctormo: yeah , i just noticed this happening since your last post about the wallpaper.. not sure when the last time i accessed your blog directly , might be a month ago.
<paultag> It's alive here.
<paultag> Must be some kind of ISP issue
<doctormo> vish: Can you access left-click.org?
<vish> doctormo: nope , same retry loop
<paultag> vish: `traceroute doctormo.org'
<vish> paultag: hmm , i tried using the nettools , its not able to trace past my local router
 * vish was lazy to install traceroute package ;p
<paultag> vish: http://173.162.198.120/
<vish>  got a huge list of no reply
<vish> same, no go..
<paultag> vish: well then it's not DNS. It's either ISP or doctormo's host's rules
<vish> paultag: traceroute for ya : http://paste.ubuntu.com/488871/
<paultag> Well that's rough
<paultag> That looks like the ISP
<paultag> Not sure, though
<paultag> I'm no networking guru
<pleia2> does traceroute to other places work? that's not even getting *to* your isp's gateway, which doesn't make sense
<pleia2> anyway, sometimes routing on the internet breaks and you can't get certain places, it wasn't designed to be what it is ;)
<paultag> +1 pleia2
<paultag> pleia2: We need to destroy the web asap
<pleia2> lol
<paultag> <-- Not kidding
<paultag> The stateless seven layer model is not working well
<pleia2> honestly the more I learn about routing and "how the internet works" the more amazed I am that it works at all :)
<paultag> +1
<doctormo> Man I'm agitated that Collin Pruitt posted Chapter 07 of Ubunchu (in japanese) to the planet before we've even had chance to translate it. Most uncool.
<doctormo> nigelb: Apparently there is a block list coming from this site http://www.wizcrafts.net/chinese-iptables-blocklist.html can you check if this blocklist is involved?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-29
<akgraner> I'm about to give up and just use evolution  - but I hate that!
<mhall119> akgraner: apt-get install enigmail
<akgraner> I did that
<akgraner> DOH!
<mhall119> and it wasn't compatible?
<mhall119> where did you get thunderbird from?
<akgraner> I was following the instructions on this page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<akgraner> I downloaded from the software center
<mhall119> hmmm, compatibility issues from teh repos isn't good
<akgraner> I'll figure it out - but I'm not looking at it anymore tonight... I was able to send an encrypted email but Pete could not unencrypt it
<mhall119> did you encrypt it to him?
<akgraner> I don't know that that is the problem - I'll let Pete look over it
<mhall119> heh, ok
<akgraner> apparently I did but he can't unencrypt it - and he said he wasn't doing any work or trouble shooting on a Sunday night
<mhall119> you should rage-blog with Michelle
<mhall119> also you should try ReadFeeder ;)
<mhall119> but mostly the blogging
<akgraner> I'm not good at rage blogging  b/c righteous anger posts usually show it was my fault and ignorance of my subject matter
<mhall119> who said anything about righteous?
<akgraner> I'd rather just calm down an re-approach with some new insight at a later date when my mind is more open to suggestion
<akgraner> that's how mine would come across :-)  I know me
<mhall119> aw, that's so reasonable
<dpm> good morning all
<jono> howdy dpm
<dpm> hey jono, evening :)
<jono> dpm, good weekend?
<dpm> jono, an interesting one. Flew to Germany on Friday for a friends wedding, made a stop to Anne's parents, to find out just an hour earlier a hailstone storm had destroyed all of the roofs, windows and cars parked outside in town - the stones were like a tennis ball, no kidding, I had never seen something like that. So we spent Friday cleaning up the mess, Sat morning took the train went to the wedding, had a blast and came back yesterday night.
<jono> dpm, holy crap
<jono> dpm, that's *nuts*
<nigelb> I'm never asking dpm "good weekend" ever :P
<dpm> jono, yeah, it was unbelievable. Fortunately, we didn't notice anything of the storm during the flight, and there weren't any casualties in town - there was one somewhere else though :/
<jono> lol
<jono> wow that sucks
<jono> sorry to hear that dpm
<jono> and the lol was meant for nigelb
<jono> I am not that much of an asshole
 * dpm hugs jono
<nigelb> haha
 * nigelb hugs jono
 * nigelb hugs dpm as well
<dpm> jono, no worries. No one from the family got hurt, and material damage are, well, just things :)
 * jono hugs dpm and nigelb
<jono> dpm, indeed :-)
 * dpm hugs nigelb ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach!
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dpm
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> night everyone!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> timezones give me a headache what is 6am PDT
<AlanBell> 2PM
<czajkowski> cheers
<nigelb> Oh No. Cranberry is crying again.
<czajkowski> stick a dodo in it
<nigelb> mhall119 is going to wake up unpleased. I'm sure his inbox is exploding as well as mine.
<daker> nigelb, because of LD ?
<nigelb> daker: I don't think its happening because of LD. But we''re getting emails from LD.
<daker> because of what ?
<nigelb> No clue :)
<daker> nigelb, what kind of issue are you getting ?
<nigelb> Out of Memory error
<mhall119> I see :(
<daker> mhall119, why they are still using mod_python ?
<mhall119> sigh, I don't know :(
<mhall119> probably no reason
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/Hvihr.jpg
<nigelb> Good morning jcastro
<mhall119> jcastro: is that yours?
<jcastro> heh no, who drinks arizona green tea, really.
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> so definitely you.
<paultag> nigelb: re your new project on gh - have you seen "the jargon file" or "the hacker's dictonary" ?
<paultag> I have a copy of THD always :)
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.dourish.com/goodies/jargon.html
<nigelb> paultag: I haven't, looking :)
<nigelb> paultag: ooh. My project was to build an open source place where you can put data on.
<paultag> nigelb: I have like a 300 some odd page book of stuff :)
<nigelb> \o/
<paultag> oh sorry, 500 :)
<paultag> nigelb: http://www.manybooks.net/titles/anonetext92jargn10.html <- it's really good
<paultag> nigelb: might want to import that data into your project if it's not duplication
<nigelb> paultag: of course! Like I said, my project isn't about data. Its about getting an open source platform to put the data out there
<paultag> nigelb: just letting you know it exists :)
<nigelb> :)
<daker> any packaging ninja here ツ ?
 * nigelb points to paultag 
<paultag> o.O
<paultag> I'm not even MOTU :)
<paultag> daker: What's up?
<daker> paultag, https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+archive/slumber/+build/2750501
<paultag> oop, ftbfs, cool
<paultag> let's see what's up
<paultag> daker: ah, it's a snap
<paultag> pyversions: missing X(S)-Python-Version in control file, fall back to debian/pyversions
<paultag> daker: you just need to throw a tag in your control
<paultag> let me find you an example
<paultag> daker: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~paultag/locolint/debian/view/head:/control
<paultag> daker: if you have any other (more complex) issues, the python maint team in Debian rules
<paultag> actually, at it's core it's because of setuptools, but I think that is included by default
<paultag> crud, yeah
<paultag> daker: that won't work, that tag is non-fatal, add python-setuptools to your build-deps
<paultag> sorry
<paultag> my bad, I should have read more. I got back to work and that was bugging me
<daker> paultag, it's there http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/slumber/deb-packaging/files
<daker> but it doesn't want to work
<paultag> interesting
<paultag> daker: I don't see it in the build-log
<paultag> daker: are you sure you dput the version with that on the build-deps?
<daker> can you explain ?
<paultag> daker: looking through your build logs, it shows packages to be installed -- I don't see python-setuptools in it
<paultag> daker: when you built and uploaded the package, was python-setuptools in the build-deps?
<paultag> daker: also, on an unrelated note, python-central is deprecated
<paultag> same with -support, dh_python2 is prefered
<daker> ah no
<paultag> daker: just give it a re-upload with the fixed up debian directory, and it should be fine :)
<paultag> worry about the deprecated stuff later
<paultag> it's noncritical
<daker> paultag, look at "Recipe contents" https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/+recipe/slumber-daily
<daker> paultag, and i didn't upload any package
<daker> i am using the bzr branch
<paultag> daker: Ah. When did you add that to the build-deps?
<daker> you mean the setuptools ?
<paultag> daker: yes
<daker> yesterday
<paultag> daker: and when was that build log?
<daker> 18 minutes ago
<paultag> daker: because I don't see it grabbing that build-dep anywhere
<daker> rebuilding again
<paultag> well hold on
<paultag> let's actually find the issue before we waste more builder time :)
<daker> ok
<daker> paultag, look now http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/slumber/deb-packaging/view/head:/debian/control
<paultag> let me just clone your stuff and try a local build
<paultag> then we can see if it's a recipe / lp issue or actually an issue
<daker> ok thanks
<mhall119> akgraner: how's the email encryption going?
<akgraner> Don't ask...
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> I swear if I have to change to evolution to get this set up I am going to scream
<nigelb> GPG - screaming guaranteed.
<akgraner> I installed enigmail
<nigelb> akgraner: what version of thunderbird?
<paultag> daker: built correctly locally in a pbuilder chroot
<paultag> daker: I'd ask LP folks. You're looking in the clear :)
<daker> ツ
<akgraner> and Thunderbird asks me a lot of questions I answer them - but somehow I sent the test message to pete but he couldn't unencrypt it for some reason
<paultag> daker:  dpkg-genchanges  >../slumber_0.2.4-1_i386.changes
<paultag> daker: it worked here
<paultag> daker: so that means it's an issue with lp's recipes, which are woefully incomplete, I might add
<paultag> daker: I'd ask them why it's using a stale cached copy or if it's ignorning a build-dep
<paultag> because it is correct in a chroot
<akgraner> version 3.1.12
<daker> paultag, thanks
<paultag> daker: sure, good luck
<daker> paultag, maybe filing a bug report ? so i can follow
<paultag> daker: ask in #launchpad :)
<paultag> daker: just say that the recipie is failing on the lp builders, but not locally in a pbuild chroot
<daker> ok thanks
<paultag> the lp build is not pulling in a needed build-dep so something is either stale or ignoring the build-deps
<paultag> daker: sure thing
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> Good morning!
<jcastro> you got lucky, I was going to figlet you
<jcastro> but I mispasted
<dholbach> go on then - what were you going to figlet?
<jcastro> just hello
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> and to ask if jono was around today, but he just answered that
<jcastro> I am discombobulated, I didn't even know ahmed was on holiday
<dholbach> yeah, Eid al Fitr
<jono> hey dholbach
<mhall119> akgraner: have you tried enigmail from mozilla.org instead of the repos?
<jono> dpm, about set?
<jono> may the calls begin :-)
 * jcastro heads off to the land of lunch and metal.
<mhall119> akgraner: also, what is your GPG key id?
<akgraner> mhall119, yep and I get the incompability errors
<mhall119> akgraner: you got compatibility errors from both moz.org and the repos?
<jcastro> akgraner: you wouldn't have a problem if you stopped being a drug dealer
<jono> jcastro, didnt realize you were coming round for lunch
<jono> ;-)
<jcastro> jono: oh right
<jcastro> as if hetfield is hanging out right now
<dpm> jono, all set!
<jcastro> it's called a mercy friending
<jono> jcastro, lol
<jono> jcastro, friends with Hetfield and Rob Flynn now
<akgraner> jcastro, :-P
<jono> feeling good
<jcastro> who is rob flynn?
<jono> and Jorge Castro
<jono> I know so many metal people
<jono> jcastro, singer from Machine Head
<jono> oh, and Tony Iommi
<jono> lol
<akgraner> I read that as mental people
<jcastro> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hatUS7MKVuL7gIiV1AnCdw?feat=embedwebsite
<jono> akgraner, steady
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: close enough
<jcastro> I only have collected one
<jono> jcastro, I hate you
<jono> back soon
<jono> dpm, firing up the hangout
<akgraner> mhall119, I'll figure it out - I tried to import a key for someone but it wouldn;t let me
<akgraner> I just need to send one person and encrypted email
<paultag> akgraner: use gpg by hand :)
<akgraner> s/and/an
<paultag> and just attach it :)
<akgraner> paultag, I don't know how to...:-(
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<mhall119> akgraner: my key id is 8981F572
<mhall119> send me one
<paultag> akgraner: what's the reciever's GPG key ID?
<paultag> gpg --encrypt -r 8981F572 < ./file.txt
<paultag> to send to mike there
<akgraner> 83707638
<paultag> gpg --encrypt -r 83707638 < ./file.txt # where file.txt is your message
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<paultag> then attach the .txt.asc or whatever it creates
<akgraner> gotcha
<jono> dpm, rebooting
<akgraner> apparently Wil Wheaton prefer encrypted emails
<paultag> akgraner: ah yes. He's a snazzy fellow
<paultag> you can poke him on reddit too
<paultag> akgraner: might want to GPG sign your message if he likes it secure
<akgraner> paultag, I'm learning :-)
<paultag> :)
<akgraner> I'm also learning why it's easier to learn something when you want to accomplish something...it makes more sense
<akgraner> than just learning it for the sake of learning it
<paultag> yar
<mhall119> akgraner: where did you import his key from?
<akgraner> I searched for it on some key ring or something
<akgraner> once sec I'll tell you exactly
<paultag> http://wilwheaton.net/contact.php
<akgraner> I know I went to passwords and clicked on find key
<paultag> he has a pubkey there
<akgraner> typed in his name and got his key
<akgraner> yep I got his key from his sute too
<paultag> that's not the "best" way
<akgraner> site
<akgraner> I knew which one I was looking for but still it would not let my import anything
<jono> dpm, lets do skype
<jono> using my other machine
<dpm> jono, ok, firing it up
<jono> I am having some weird kernel sound issues
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> apologies for this
<dpm> jono, no worries :-)
<daker> paultag, <jelmer> daker: your debian version hasn't changed, so it won't do a new build
<daker> <jelmer> daker: you probably want to update it to include the packaging branch revno
<daker> paultag, i don't think i understand
<mhall119> akgraner: that wasn't wil wheaton's key id, who's was it?
<paultag> daker: if you upload n.m-1 twice, it won't rebuild it. If you upload n.m-2 then it will. You might want to add the recipie increment field somewhere in the changelog. I can't remember how to do that or where, but I'm pretty sure you can do it :)
<akgraner> I dunno I may have transposes a number
<paultag> daker: asking for help with the lpers is fine, they might have a wiki
<mhall119> akgraner: no, it's not even similar
<mhall119> I imported wheaton's from the website paultag linked to, and got 39EE9CCA
<akgraner> I don't know it's one I got when I searched for his public keys
<paultag> http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x7364BA6639EE9CCA
<akgraner> I have to get some work done - I'll work on this a bit later
<mhall119> akgraner: you can copy/paste the key text from his website into a file, then run "gpg --import $file" on that file
<paultag> that looks right
<paultag> yar
<paultag> or just gpg --import, paste and ctrl +d
<paultag> then you don't have to have a lame file sitting about
<mhall119> ah, stdin, better way to do it
<akgraner> ok I'll do that in a bit...:-)  thanks y'all
<mhall119> akgraner: what's your key id?
<akgraner> ummm I don't know that I know
<akgraner> how sad is that
<paultag> :(
<paultag> akgraner: gpg --list-secret-keys
<mhall119> akgraner: you want command line or seahorse way of finding it?
<akgraner> E669DFF5
<paultag> I don't see it on a keyserver
<paultag> might want to push it out
<paultag> and have the hubby sign it
<akgraner> How do I do that?
<akgraner> I'll ask Pete to help me later tonight
<mhall119> I see an older one on the keyservers, 53F5EB5D
<paultag> akgraner: use seahorse and use the sync function :)
<akgraner> when he is done with work
<mhall119> akgraner: open seahorse, Menu: Remmote->Sync and Publish Keys
<akgraner> hmmm I'll get it all fixed tonight
<akgraner> I never in a million years thought I would have to know how to do this
<paultag> wil is a rad dude, I'm sure he'd love a little blurb up top about how much gpg sucks :)
<paultag> he has a good sense of humor
<mhall119> akgraner: you gotta hide your messages from the govment
<mhall119> besides, cryptography is fun, all the cool kids are doing it
<paultag> +1
<mhall119> Peer Pressure Cryptography, FTW
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I need to set up mutt to let me do all this via vim
<paultag> I have a exrc that lets me gpg encrypt with a keypress
<paultag> but I could make it so nice for emailing
<Pici> I thought mutt had that sort of stuff built in?
<paultag> Pici: it might, I've never used it. It seems smartish
<paultag> perhaps it's time to try it
<Pici> I know my mutt attempts to verify key signatures, I haven't fixed it so that it actually works though.
<paultag> hehehe
<paultag> Pici: any tips for setting it up with gmail, on the off chance you do that?
<Pici> paultag: Just a sec, I found some instructions back when I did it with mine.
<paultag> Pici: thanks, dude :)
<Pici> paultag: I'm pretty sure I used this: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/howto_setup_mutt_with_gmail_imap
<paultag> Pici: thanks!!
<Pici> paultag: np
<paultag> I wonder if I can write little extention-lets to it
<paultag> like when I get patches and stuff
 * paultag shuffles off
<dholbach> jono, ready? :)
<jono> dholbach, give me two mins, bio break
<dholbach> sure
 * dpm goes for a break, to be back in a few
<paultag> Pici: just worked famously :)
<paultag> Pici: thank you!!
<Pici> paultag: great!
<jono> dholbach, ok, sorry got talking to Rick
<jono> lets do skype
<jussi> bah, whoever is designing unity likes to hide things - I dont like little appearing on mouseover things :(
<jono> G+ hates me
<dholbach> ok
<jussi> (and, yes, Im trying out unity....)
<dholbach> bah, I don't have skype installed on the new laptop
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> booting the old one
<jono> dholbach, I will call your phone
<jono> msg me
<jono> it
<jono> or I can wait
<jono> np
<dholbach> ah, it's not even available in oneiric
<jussi> heh
<jussi> I was just about to install it here...
<jussi> I wonder if the one on skype website works
<jono> dholbach, I use it in Oneiric
<dholbach> did you upgrade?
<jono> dholbach, yup
<dholbach> this is a new installation :)
<jono> dholbach, just give me your num, we don't have much time
<jono> I will call your phone
<dholbach> anyway, old machine started, skype started
<jono> ahh cool
<jcastro> jono: g+ doesn't hate you, the plugin broke in one eyed rick, it hates everyone equally
<jussi> all hates are equal, just some hates are more equal than others?
<nigelb> hey jussi!
<jussi> nigelb: o/
<nigelb> jussi: Not seen you around lately :)
<jussi> nigelb: I have been travelling and am off again in the morning
<nigelb> jussi: ah! ouch :)
<jussi> nigelb: germany, luxembourg, belgium, holland, then on the weekend I was at the summer cottage - which has no phone reception, never mind internet
<nigelb> jussi: soudns like too much fun for it to be work :P
<jussi> nigelb: nah lots of work, had to test most of the day, long days, tiredness gets to you after a while
 * jussi slaps oneiric for being broken
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> and for petes sake, someone tell me how to stop this nasty launcher from hiding itself... :(
<AlanBell> super button to bring it back
<AlanBell> and if you are running in virtualbox you have a single pixel target to hit :)
<mhall119> jussi: ccsm will let you make it always display I think
<mhall119> at least it used to
 * mhall119 hasn't played with oneiric
<jussi> someone said dconf, but I cant seem to make it work
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm not sure how dconf works, sorry
<mhall119> gnome3 fun
<jussi> and the alt tab switcher is strange.
<mhall119> I'm looking forward to that one, actually, I didn't like the old default switcher
<jussi> but overall I can see the intent - just not quite doing things how I like them atm
<mhall119> I currently have alt+tab mapped to scale plugin
<jussi> I miss my kde switcher :(
<mhall119> which makes finding a windows easier, but makes flipping between 2 more difficult
<jcastro> mhall119: super-w is the default shortcut for that btw
<jussi> ooh, thats a nice tip
<jussi> right, so curent annoyances. does anyone care to listen?
<jcastro> what's the problem?
<jussi> jcastro: I guess its more things I miss, and may have to change.
<jussi> the alt+f2 should search for programs in the same was as if I search for prgrams in the launcher
<jussi> s/was/way
<jcastro> seems to do that in 11.10 for me
<jussi> not here, it needs a full command
<jussi> (Im on 11.10)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it  aday
<mhall119> jcastro: I know
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jussi> dholbach: laters
<mhall119> jcastro: I have alt-tab doing per-workspace scaale and super+tab doing all windows scale
<jussi> jcastro: the search for programs should clear when the menu/launcher thing closes.
<jcastro> yeah it's  supposed to do that
<jcastro> that's a bug
<nigelb> This is neat attack http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/a-new-type-of-phishing-attack/
<jussi> a bug is that the "more apps" doesnt get me anywhere...
<jcastro> yeah the dash needs love this week
<jcastro> but neil has been busy
<jcastro> the collapser thing doesn't work either
<mhall119> I'm excited about the Unity changes, looking forward to upgrading
<jussi> the expand to full screen on edge touch is too sensitive - I need too be able to also put the window next to the edge sometimes...
<jussi> I have annoyances with all the mopuseover effects, menu's, launcher and scroll bars, but if thats the philosophy my complaint probably wont make much difference.
<jussi> oh, small bug, that we may or may not be able to fix - the skype in systray restore button doesnt say anything ( it does however work)
<jussi> and printscreen doesnt work when I have it clicked...
<jussi> mentalist is here, back laters :D
<jcastro> jono: we might need to phone today, everything is broken for me in 11.10, no skype, no g+
<jono> jcastro, np
<jono> dpm, all set?
<jono> dpm, actually, can you give me two mins?
<dpm> jono, sure, ready when you are
<jono> dpm, sorry, one sec, had a quick call, will be one min
<dpm> jono, no worries
<jono> dpm, ok all set
<jono> can you give me a few mins, I have been back to back on calls and I just need a few mins to let my brain sooth
<jono> soothe
<jono> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> jono: yeah no worries
<jono> jcastro, which phone num?
<jcastro> 248-677-1006
<jcastro> same one I've always had
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> we have jcastro's number. Wat do?
<jcastro> you have a google # I screen calls on
<jono> jcastro, I just called
<jono> no answer
<jcastro> but then again, tiling window manager guys don't even have opposable thumbs, how will you dial?
<pleia2> he just said he screens his calls ;)
<paultag> jcastro: jesus, have you never used Fluxbox? It's not tiling :)
<jono> lol
<paultag> jcastro: go back to Unity :)
<paultag> nigelb: haha, did you hear about the mozilla community leader ragequitting?
<paultag> nigelb: because so many bugs are not delt with, that's illarous
<nigelb> paultag: I did.
<paultag> nigelb: hope that android bugzilla app helps, haha
<paultag> they need it
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I'm going to do some team work with a friend this week to kkick it it into shape
<jono> THATS IT i AM MOVING TO ARCH
<paultag> that's too mainstream for me there jono. Mainstream is clearly overrated
<nigelb> jono: haha, goo done!
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> good one
<paultag> nigelb: have you got your @mozilla email yet?
<nigelb> paultag: @mozilla is employees only.
<paultag> what do the oss'ers get?
<nigelb> not email, no.
<paultag> damn
<paultag> not even a @firefox or something
<paultag> what a shame :)
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> I hate giving out my "real" email addy (any of them) since I filter 99% of my mail
<nigelb> They're not for-profit.
<paultag> nigelb: so? what does that have to do with anything?  :)
<nigelb> paultag: Save money and all that jazz :P
<nigelb> Not like its very expensive.
<nigelb> But I think there's some LDAP connection somewhere there.
<paultag> they're running the server anyway :|
<nigelb> Making, doing the whole thing more painful than usual.
<paultag> meh
<paultag> I'm sure there are tons of community folks who'd love to do it
<paultag> anyways, none of that matters :)
<paultag> they can do what they want
<nigelb> paultag: BAM.
<nigelb> paultag: Awesome retort on the planet
<nigelb> and gavin shoots!
<paultag> nigelb: humm?
<nigelb> http://www.gavinsharp.com/blog/2011/08/29/thousands-of-bugs/
<paultag> oh, mozilla
<nigelb> Also, http://tylerdowner.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/even-more-clarifications/
<paultag> nigelb: meh :)
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> nigelb: I deal with enough drama, no need to start getting wrapped up out in mozilla land too, esp when I use Chrome
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> Joeb454: around?
<jcastro> paultag: sorry I was distracted
<daker> paultag, fixed ツ
<jono> you still around?
<jono> oops
<nhandler> Does anyone here have a nice latex resume template?
 * AlanBell was O_o about that until I realised you meant LaTeX
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> cjohnston: YO.
<cjohnston> jcastro: got an answer for my by chance
<jcastro> asking
<cjohnston> ok
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> she has to work until like 4pm
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> so not happening?
<jcastro> I can remote in I suppose
<cjohnston> I'll make sure to talk to Jono about taking something out of your pay :-P
<cjohnston> We will be working on LoCo Directory and summit...
<jono> cjohnston, did you see Charlie's response?
<cjohnston> yes
<jono> looks like we may be good to go re. loco.u.c
<cjohnston> yup..
<cjohnston> we have to get mhall119's db fix stuff in before we can do the blogroll stuff.. he got the db today.. and is working on it tonight
<jono> cjohnston, awesome
<jono> so if that can get wrapped over the next few days we can then see if IS can deploy ASAP to review the live instance
<cjohnston> yup
<jcastro> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904787404576535211589514334.html
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> this is awesome
<jcastro> popey: btw my webos tablet order got cancelled, no $99 party for me
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-30
<mhall119> jcastro: aww
<paultag> Sweet. I finally finished that USB RGB throbber arduino thing. Responds to a single 3 bit byte to control what colors are on over ttyUSB0
<paultag> alias alert='echo "1" > /dev/ttyUSB0'
<paultag>  :)
<head_victim> Good afternoon all
<nigelb> hello head_victim
<nigelb> Morning!
<head_victim> It's good being in front of almost everyone :)
<head_victim> How goes.
<nigelb> Pretty good, I just woke up.
<nigelb> Tomorrow and day after being holidays give me great motivation :D
<head_victim> Nice, It's been 22 hours since I woke up :/
<nigelb> Ouch.
<head_victim> Yeah, trying to find a way to type an assertive email without upsetting people so it's taking longer than anticipated
 * head_victim thinks some people might be trying to take advantage of popey 's absence on the -users ml
<nigelb> Didn't popey shut it down?
<nigelb> Oh wait, that was sounder.
<head_victim> Hah nah they're trying to convert the -users into a sounder :/
<nigelb> ouch.
<head_victim> Ah well, I'll probably get shouted down but I'm about to hit send to point out the obvious
<nigelb> jono's last tweet explains that his wife reads his tweets :P
<nigelb> (j
<nigelb> (j/k) :)
<jono> lol
<jono> howdy dpm
<dpm> heya jono :)
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> morning nigelb
<nigelb> dpm: Is the schedule for app developer day sort of stable now?
<nigelb> We'd like to get it added to the calender and do a blog post about it on the classroom blog
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, definitely. It would be great to find 2 sessions to close the open slots in the schedule, but it is stable as of yesterday:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dpm> I wanted to blog about it yesterday, but got busy with developer.ubuntu.com, so if you guys can do a blog post on the classroom blog, that'd be awesome!
<nigelb> I'll get it done today evening, when I get home :)
 * dpm hugs nigelb
 * nigelb hugs dpm :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> just FYI - I moved our call earlier by 30m
<jono> I also sent you a link to a Google Doc where I tracked the work we discussed
<dholbach> hi jono
<dholbach> yep, saw it - thanks!
<dholbach> did you have another look at the doc I sent?
<jono> I figured it would be easier as you need to take off
<jono> dholbach, I did
<jono> it looks good
<dholbach> great
<jono> we have plenty to discuss :-)
<dholbach> yeah :)
<nigelb> heya dholbach!
<dholbach> hiya nigelb
<nigelb> head_victim: meeting today?
<nigelb> Or is it next tuesday?
<head_victim> They have it as the 2nd and 4th so that actually means 2 weeks time
<head_victim> I assume you mean RMB?
<head_victim> And what's worse, being the shiftworker I am (disclosed before accepting position) means I actually miss the first one I could attend unless I can organise my lunch hour around it, which will depend on workload.
<nigelb> head_victim: Yeah, I meant RMB.
<head_victim> nigelb: speaking of RMB, is there anywhere I can go to read up on the general admin rules (quorum, what to do if...... and all that sort of thing?)
<nigelb> head_victim: hmm, not sure if such a place exist beyond some mailing lists. someone on the board should know better. czajkowski?
 * nigelb is not on any board.
<czajkowski> head_victim: which board are you on
<head_victim> czajkowski: asia oceania
<head_victim> *membership board
<czajkowski> head_victim: best to ask them how they operate tbh, and how they chair rotations and how votes are done tbh
<head_victim> czajkowski: no worries, wasn't sure if there was a set standard but appears not.
<nigelb> g26
<nigelb> gah
<czajkowski> head_victim: sorry cant be more help, I've yet to see an a/o meeting take place in a long time. hopefully that's about to change :)
<head_victim> czajkowski: yeah the wiki is far from up to date. Just making sure there wasn't some SOPs somewhere I hadn't stumbled on yet
<czajkowski> what wiki page?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<czajkowski> yeah as I said, there's not been a meting in a long while and not updating the page in a while., they do their page differently than the others as well
<head_victim> No worries, I'll use the launchpad group to send them an email
<dpm> dholbach, when you've got a minute, could you tweet from ubuntudev about UADW? -> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/08/30/announcing-ubuntu-app-developer-week-oneiric/
<dholbach> will do
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
 * dpm runs to catch a plane
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> sorry a few mins late, was grabbing breakfast
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> all set on skype?
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> let's go
<nigelb> Bah, new version of contributor agreement wants people to print, sign, scan? That's a bit too much.
<nigelb> Really glad I already signed the agreement.
<paultag> nigelb: for canonicial attrubution?
<paultag> attribution
<nigelb> paultag: There is no more attribution.
<nigelb> Its just the agreement.
<nigelb> I own the copyright for my code, but Canonical has full permission to do whatever with it.
<paultag> nigelb: but what are you signing over then?
<paultag> Oh jeez
<nigelb> or something.
<paultag> yeah, I'm staying way far away from that
<paultag> man, it's looking more and more like debian time for  me
<nigelb> Why?
<nigelb> No one is forcing you to sign the agreement, unless you want to write code for something that Canonical started.
<paultag> nigelb: stuff's getting bogus, and I can't help but feel like this is not the same project it was a few years ago
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, that's the point :)
<nigelb> Debian's not that far away. We'd still love you for maintaining fluxbox :)
<daker> nigelb, the ensemble team told me that too
<paultag> nigelb: I'm realskies upstream there, I'm now @fluxbox.org
<paultag> and I'm going to GSoC:MS for them
<nigelb> Nice
<nigelb> daker: did you sign it?
<daker> nigelb, i am not a crazy ツ
<paultag> hehehe ^5 daker
<paultag> if I wanted to give code away under whatever license, I'd choose BSD by hand
<nigelb> meh, I'd rather improve my frustration with Launchpad than just crib.
<paultag> if I say something's GPL or AGPL then I'd expect you'd respect that
<paultag> and if you force people to say Oh but we can do what we want - even turn it into a for-pay nonfree model and you get nothing, thanks for stoping by
<paultag> in the end it's not respectful
<paultag> which is a damn shame
<paultag> and, to be clear, fluxbox is BSD, so I don't have some problem with it
<paultag> it'ps just I expect my terms to be respected.
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> hey so it appears to me that shutting down sounder just made people think they can act like idiots on -users
<jcastro> discuss.
<dholbach> talk to ogra about it - he's been complaining about it for a longer while already
<jcastro> yes, he's been complaining for like 3 years
<dholbach> I guess we need to put out a call for more moderators
<jcastro> but it's been getting worse since sounder shut down
<dholbach> for a while it's been better again
<jcastro> let's not tell popey, he'll just go turn it off
 * jcastro grins.
<nigelb> jcastro: That was one of the arguments for keeping sounder on
<nigelb> That way those sort of discussion could be pushed there.
<jcastro> ok so basically people think it's ok to act like idiots because they don't have an officially designated place to act like idiots.
<jcastro> I was thinking more along the lines of "don't act like an idiot"
<pleia2> dholbach: +1 to more moderators (I'm a list admin, but I don't read it, never have, I was added because I didn't unvolunteer ;)), but I don't think anyone wants the job
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, I don't think we should be hosting such junk
<pleia2> there is a whole internet out there for it
<jcastro> "I can be an asshole to you on this list because they don't have sounder, which was where I was self contained before, but since you took it away it entitles me to pollute the rest of the project with my bile. Rabble, rabble."
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-August/003189.html
<jcastro> this one is awesome
<nigelb> jcastro: +1 for "don't act like an idiot"
<nigelb> lets tell popey
<nigelb> he'll get it shut down in a week.
<jcastro> "Unfortunately, my experiences of the last years with ubuntu maintainers teach that being confrontational has the highest probability of getting a bug/problem fixed, while beeing friendly usually results in beeing ignored"
<jcastro> that is awesome
<nigelb> :|
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston are we still moving along smoothly on the l.u.c stuff?
<mhall119> jono: yup, the data recovery script is done, waiting review, and we have IS ready to run it as soon as it's ready for them
<jono> mhall119, what is waiting to be reviewed?
<mhall119> the blog feed changes are also ready, I believe, and once we do the data recover we'll be ready to move that out
<mhall119> jono: just the code for the recovery script, to make sure I didn't miss any glaring logic errors
<jono> ahhh gotcha
<jono> mhall119, think we can get that reviewed today?
<mhall119> the last thing I want to do is cause *more* damage to the databas
<mhall119> I think so, cjohnston has some presentation to do at work today, which is probably where he is now
<jono> cool
<jono> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<jono> rock and roll :-)
<jcastro> hey so what's going on with loco directory
<jcastro> this sounds awesome
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie/events  3 jams :D
<pleia2> nice :)
<czajkowski> yeah am well chuffed
<pleia2> I'm just pleased we pulled off one, holiday weekend here in the stats has everyone MIA (including me)
<pleia2> s/stats/states
<mhall119> jcastro: we're blowing it up
<jcastro> Wait until you see my etherpad lite blog post
<jcastro> I will be awesome today
<akgraner> mhall119, how long does it take a member in LP to show up as a team member in the LD
<akgraner> I just had the contact for one of our events join the NC LoCo Team in LP but I can't find his name in the LD to list him as POC
<mhall119> akgraner: about an hour usually
<mhall119> that's to have their profile updated, their user account is created at login
<mhall119> we're working on improving that
<akgraner> hey jono it's nice being quoted with you (and Linus) in the same article - Linus Torvalds and Others on Community Burnout - http://www.datamation.com/open-source/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-community-burnout-1.html
<jono> ahhh he published it...reading
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/9593170639/etherpad-lite-now-easy-to-deploy-for-your-events
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jcastro> Now everyone can have etherpad lite for their event
<jcastro> total set up time ~10 minutes
<jcastro> cost, a few dollars
<jono> jcastro, sweet!
<mhall119> AlanBell: ^^ etherpad light for UDS-P?
<jcastro> mhall119: top that with loco directory today. :)
<mhall119> jcastro: heh, I might ;)
<jcastro> http://ec2-50-17-151-64.compute-1.amazonaws.com:9001/
<jcastro> throw something up there everyone
<jcastro> kick the tires
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I can't tell you how many events this would have been awesome at
<jcastro> jono: let's time machine
<jcastro> pretend it's LRL USA.
<jcastro> "omg I need infrastructure for my event"
<jcastro> "oh now worries bro, here's a bundle of formulas, we call it the Open Conference Pack"
<jcastro> blam, you get etherpad, a wiki, a blog, summit, etc.
<nigelb> jcastro++
<nigelb> jcastro: is that etherpad lite?
<jcastro> YESSIR
<jcastro> in all it's node.js glory
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> How's the server load?
<nigelb> Daviey: ^^ Switch too etherpad lite!
<jcastro> 0.0
<jcastro> it's an m1.large
<nigelb> well, large shouldn't raise a peep
<nigelb> jcastro: RAM?
<jcastro> james "guesses" you could do an event like UDS on an m1.large, but he's not willing to put his name down for that.
<jcastro> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/
<jcastro> nigelb: look at the 2nd instance
<doctormo> Interesting article, thanks for posting akgraner
<jcastro> that's what it's on right now
<nigelb> I know what large is :)
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> ;)
 * nigelb manages ec2 servers at work
<jcastro> oh, didn't know that
<jcastro> ok so even if it scaled I would bet that IS would want the instance running locally at the UDS location anyway
<jcastro> at that point you just fire up orchestra and deploy to the local thing instead
<jcastro> ^^^ note that that part doesn't work yet
<doctormo> jcastro: I wonder if the project could need the svg template/generation software I developed for UDS-N
<nigelb> but local would be bad for remote.
<jcastro> I bet running the whole thing in EC2 would work fine
<akgraner> doctormo, thanks - I was as honest I as could be when I talked to Bruce...
<nigelb> It totally should.
<jcastro> it's not like we're streaming 1080p video
<nigelb> jcastro: WE could do some smart load balancing if we wanted to.
<jcastro> yeah he is working on that next
<nigelb> Like, two instances talking to same db
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> you just add the mysql one
<jcastro> make the relation
<nigelb> and then a load balancer between.
<jcastro> and then add a load balancer
<nigelb> heh, we're thinking the same thing :)
<jcastro> if the request comes from internal IPs, hit the local server, everything else, EC2.
<jcastro> nigelb: great minds think alike!
<nigelb> haha +1!
<jcastro> theoretically that is all easy with ensemble
<nigelb> I'm totally for it.
<jcastro> "haproxy can't do it - it needs to understand node.js socketio + be able to interrogate messages to determine pad locations and that all needs to be backed by a scalable key value store like cassandra or mongo"
<jcastro> is what he told me
<jcastro> at that point I decided "ok then, m1.large instead of a small, got it."
<Daviey> jcastro: I think jamespage might have written an ensemble formula for etherpad lite already
<jcastro> Daviey: that's what we're talking about
<jcastro> he fixed it just now
<jcastro> it's was almost working
<Daviey> cool
<jcastro> but now it's working
<doctormo> akgraner: How's life these days?
<akgraner> good...
<akgraner> getting back into my own groove
<akgraner> balance is a good thing
<akgraner> doctormo, do you have any team members in or near Lowell
<doctormo> akgraner: We call them force stable phases.
<akgraner> the priest at my old parish in Lowell wants some more information on Ubuntu and could use some face to face instructions
<doctormo> akgraner: Yes, Mike Rushton (leftyfb) was a member for a long time and Elizabeth DeMarco (|iz) still is.
<akgraner> I am sending hin the official Ubuntu Book, but wanted to give him a POC as well
<akgraner> s/hin/him
<doctormo> OK so he has options, there is a train into Boston from Lowell and getting in person training is possible here. Also I'm sure Mike could be convinced to help give some face time up there.
<akgraner> ok I'll let you know when he has the book and you all can take it from there
<doctormo> akgraner: Send an email to ubuntu-us-ma@lists.ubuntu.com when ready.
<akgraner> he rarely gets away from the church...his schedule is nuts
<akgraner> will do thanks!
<doctormo> I have developed a rather nifty xbmc module for video library checking, but the xbmc community is really hard. Preference Ubuntu community +1
<AlanBell> what is the benefit of etherpad lite over what we have working?
<Daviey> AlanBell: scaliability
 * AlanBell hates that word
<AlanBell> so are you meaning that in the sense that you can run it seamlessly across multiple servers, or that it uses fewer resources per user?
<AlanBell> and is any of this worth the effort of getting IS to deploy it?
<AlanBell> or can the ensemble/cloud peeps adopt a JFDI methodology with it?
<jcastro> doctormo: what checking does it do?
<jcastro> AlanBell: according to james page this is much lighter on the resources, by a ton
<jcastro> AlanBell: but if what we have no works then shrug, why change it
<jcastro> I think the nice thing here is for things like Barcamps and stuff
<jcastro> that want something fast and easy without messing around with having to be a sysadmin
<jcastro> Need a pad for your local jam? Done.
<AlanBell> yeah, I can see it is better, just not a reason to change
 * jcastro nods
<AlanBell> if it could do SSO with launchpad then *yes*
<jcastro> well, this is very embedable
<jcastro> I think you just put it in an existing page
<jcastro> oh right
<AlanBell> just like the other one, it sits in an iframe
<jcastro> I remember now
<jcastro> spam
<jcastro> right
<AlanBell> so if it could pick up names automagically from the user logged into summit that would be sweet
<AlanBell> or do some level of SSO/authentication
<AlanBell> right now I am looking at it and thinking that all the theme work (which was only a few hours, but still) would need to be redone, just to get back to square one
<doctormo> jcastro: I was talking about a templater which takes data (sql/ical etc) and pushes out pdfs for printing. good for conference badges, room signs and other things. uses svg.
<doctormo> Or do I have wrong end of stick?
<doctormo> Oh you mean the librarian.
<jcastro> yeah, as part of a conference pack
<jcastro> that's awesome
<AlanBell> however it is *very* easy to point summit at a different etherpad server at a moments notice
<jcastro> AlanBell: as far as I'm concerned the current pad is your blood and tears, whatever you think is best is what I'll support.
<jcastro> I wasn't the one pitchforking normal etherpad, I believe that was nigel
<jcastro> I have much better things to complain about
<jcastro> like the wiki. :p
<AlanBell> heh, not that much blood went into it :)
<doctormo> xbmc librarian: checks video lengths, missing files, missing db entries (files with no entry), missing episodes from tvshows.
<jcastro> ok so is it like a db clean like from the menu?
<AlanBell> when nigelb gets SSO into etherpad lite I will get my pitchfork out too
<jcastro> AlanBell: I agree, moving everything to nigel's plate neatly wraps up our responsibilities.
<AlanBell> \o/
<doctormo> jcastro: No, the clean actually attempts to remove db entries with no file, this just reports (no fix) on what is wrong.
<jcastro> Oh
<doctormo> do you run xbmc jcastro?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> it's been my side project for going on 6 months now, it's me new Ask Ubuntu.
<jcastro> it's taking up like all my free time
<doctormo> jcastro: Packagaing, setup or collecting videos? curious.
<jcastro> just using it
<jcastro> it's like KDE, 50 options buried inside 50 other options
<jcastro> in a for loop
<doctormo> jcastro: Most of the options are burried in code. do you use video addons?
<jcastro> a few, not many, they're too confusing to use, the UI needs work there
<doctormo> jcastro: Indeed it does, although kde is slightly better in that they're coming round to some UI testing.
<doctormo> I'm hoping I can change Daily Show and Colbert Report addons to download instead of stream... one day, future project.
<doctormo> Let me know if you need any help and what you're trying to do, I got mine up and running in 3 days or so.
<jcastro> mine works awesome
<jcastro> it's the needless tweaking I always do, heh
<doctormo> Awesome
<doctormo> I'll pass along the librarian addon via email for you to try out.
 * jcastro nods
 * AlanBell can't stream the daily show :(
<paultag> doctormo: have you posted it to the ML yet?
<paultag> P.S. - for all the PPA fans out there, I'm in the middle of a fancy implementation for Fluxbox >:) - http://pault.ag/fluxbox/debian/
<jcastro> AlanBell: oh hey I forgot to ask you
<jcastro> your lens, is it for 11.10?
<AlanBell> yes
<jcastro> ok whew
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jcastro> I was dreading having to tell you that it's all different in 11.10
<jono> hey mhall119
<AlanBell> jcastro: I get the feeling that the documentation is a bit 11.04ish
<mhall119> jono: data recovery has been done, I'm going to send an email to loco-contacts letting them know and to have them check for duplicates
<jcastro> AlanBell: updating that is on his todo list
<jcastro> he's been slammed
<jcastro> I too have been looking forward to them
<AlanBell> quite excited by the python lens possibilities
<jono> mhall119, awesome, and then what is the next step for landing the blogging feature?
<mhall119> jono: I'm not 100% sure, I'll have to check with cjohnston
<jono> mhall119, is the blogging functionality considered ready by you guys for deployment?
<mhall119> jono: I haven't been involved with the latest work, so I can't say
<jono> mhall119, ok, so it sounds like we should check in with cjohnston and then see if he can basically get it to IS today ready for deployment
<jono> would be great if IS can then deploy tomorrow
<czajkowski> added the looc council to the blog feed if that's ok
<jcastro> I feel like everything is a nail now.
<jcastro> ANYONE NEED AN ETHERPAD?
<jcastro> If you do, I got you covered!
<czajkowski> jcastro: what ever you're on can I get a double dose please
<mhall119> czajkowski: did you put it on the wiki?
<AlanBell> is there going to be a gui front end to ensemble?
<jcastro> caffeine
<czajkowski> mhall119: aye
<czajkowski> mhall119: lotta blogs on there already
<jcastro> AlanBell: I guess eventually a web ui would be possible
<jcastro> "Deploy Etherpad"
<jcastro> click
<AlanBell> yeah
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> he makes me smile
<AlanBell> because at the moment all the stuff is "type these commands in a terminal window and . . ." by which point 80% of the target audience has given up and bought google apps
<jcastro> well, the target audience right now is sysadmins
<jcastro> AlanBell: or you just do it and resell it to normal people for money.
<jcastro> but I demand a 1% fee for the idea
<paultag> MONEY? MONEY IN FREE SOFTWARE? HOW DARE YOU.
<paultag> I'm calling popey
<AlanBell> so you have made cloud deployments as easy as "sudo apt-get install wordpress"
<AlanBell> but not as easy as hmm, need to do some blogging, software centre, blog, search wordpress sounds cool, install, done.
<AlanBell> needs to be appstore easy
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I see what you mean
<jcastro> but at this point in the lifecycle I would settle for "ensemble search wordpress"
 * czajkowski cracks the whip on paultag and huats hows my etherpad filling our folks :) back online friday and it's gonna be going on the LD next week :D
<jcastro> right now you have to know where the formula is, snag it from version control, etc.
<paultag> czajkowski: :)
<AlanBell> I totally understand these things take time and you have to do the back end first
<paultag> czajkowski: actually, let's sync later I'm EOD
<czajkowski> paultag: am online my dear so we can flesh it out
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> the day is here
<jcastro> happy birthday dude
<jcastro> http://blogs.houstonpress.com/rocks/2011/08/dubbing_the_unforgiven_20_year.php
<czajkowski> sqeeeeee http://ticketing.southbankcentre.co.uk/find/music/gigs-contemporary/tickets/video-game-heroes-60710
<czajkowski> sooo looking forward to date night on friday :D
<AlanBell> wow
<jono> jcastro, wow
<jcastro> if I lived in SF I would have done a listening party
<doctormo> pleia2 or others: Do you guys know much about networking? should a traceroute take 3x1.5 seconds to get out from a lan to google?
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> oh, no it should not, but it could do
<AlanBell> mtr google.com should show it nicely
<doctormo> AlanBell: Trying to debug network issues, home internet, WRT54G running LuCi/OpenWRT
<doctormo> Okay, mtr is really fast. but the traceroute tab in the network tools is really slow.
<AlanBell> might be DNS lookups that are slow
<AlanBell> anyhow, it is far too late here
<AlanBell> night all o/
<AlanBell> doctormo: set 8.8.8.8 as your DNS server (that is google's fast DNS server)
<doctormo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678394/ vs http://imagebin.org/170335
<doctormo> AlanBell: Night \o
<doctormo> OK It's not DNS, the dns servers having been twiddled between google's 8 and the pppoe defaults.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-31
<nigelb> jcastro / AlanBell: Haha, good job! :P
<nigelb> Good morning!
<jono> cjohnston, you around?
<jono> no dholbach yet?
<jussi> Havent seen him yet
<AlanBell> reading his article on OMG though
<czajkowski> jono: go to bed you loonatic
 * jono hugs czajkowski
<jono> just wrapping some emails
<czajkowski> jono: you can tell your wife is MIA you're on here at silly o;clock
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
<jono> :-)
<jono> I also have a boatload of work to do
<jono> been working from 8am until midnight most days recently
<jono> lots to get on with
<czajkowski> jono: mother of god you loon. you'll go bald from that.... :p
<jono> I think that ship has sailed
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> heh
<jono> alright, nuff mail
<jono> going to bed
<jono> shame, I wanted to catch up with dholbach before I went to bed
<czajkowski> nn
<czajkowski> he's usually on way before now
<jono> yeah, maybe he got caught up in something
<jono> no biggie
<dholbach> jussi, I had no idea Oulu was the "world capital of air guitar" :-P
<daker> dholbach: what's the name of the package for the "elementtree" ?
<dholbach> daker: python itself (at least since 2.6, I think)
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$ dlocate elementtree
<dholbach> python2.7: /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/_elementtree.so
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~$
<daker> ah
<daker> good thanks dholbach
<dholbach> de rien
<mhall119> dholbach: btw, your xss error on summit was fixed over the weekend
<dholbach> yep, nigelb told me :)
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<akgraner> what channel does the dx team hang out in ayatana???? or something else - I need to find out who to talk to about lenses...
<jcastro> #ayatana
<jcastro> lenses is njpatel
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks - but I already interviewed him...hmmm
<jcastro> jason does the launcher
<jcastro> he interviews well and has a neckbeard
<akgraner> well there is a winning combineation
<paultag> neckbeard ftw
<akgraner> combination even
<akgraner> yeah it's for the next issue of Ubuntu User Magazine
<jcastro> paultag: are you going to OLF
<paultag> jcastro: I don't know. Are you?
<paultag> I'm registered, but I don't have time off work and I've not booked a flight
<jcastro> I am in Florida
<jcastro> but I conned Jason to go in my stead
<paultag> jcastro: and I'm in Boston :)
<jcastro> oh right, I forgot
<paultag> I'd like to go, I miss everyone tons
<paultag> but I'm not sure it'll work out
<mhall119> I think Boston is still closer to Ohio than Boca Raton
<jcastro> paultag: yeah it's not feasable for me to go
<jcastro> too many flights this year already and down to 1 car
<jcastro> paultag: I will miss amber's scientology speech though
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> I'll record one just for you all and send it to you!
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I will miss getting called out because our webpages don't mention linux
<mhall119> scientology speech?
<mhall119> I somehow missed that one
<jcastro> mhall119: amber sells ubuntu the same way people sell amway
<jcastro> :p
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> jcastro: hahaha
<jcastro> if we ever do commercials
<jcastro> we need to do the "for just 35 cents a day, the cost of a cup of coffee"
<jcastro> dholbach: hey if you want to g+ a few minutes early I can show you the rest of the sponsorship stuff
<jcastro> and we can make fun of jono for a while if you want
<mhall119> "But wait! Download now and you can get 2 copies!
<jcastro> Buy now and we'll also send you 5 free gigs of file storage
<mhall119> and of course we have to be overly dramatic about how aweful Windows is
<dholbach> jcastro, currently looking into something else - can we g+ after our team call?
<paultag> OK, So. I don't know if the LP'ers are going to hate me or like me
<paultag> I wrote a binding to launchpadlib in PHP. I call it LaunchPHPLib
<mhall119> "Other operating systems frustrating to use" (show someone double-click a desktop icon, then Chuck Norris comes in and drop-kicks their puppy, user: "Why does windows always do that?"
<paultag> seems to work OK here, perhaps I'll publish it once it's stableish
<mhall119> paultag: PHP + lazr?  You just made the world a slightly more horrible place :(
<paultag> mhall119: no lazr
<mhall119> oh, then maybe not so bad
<paultag> it's from scratch, and it's only OK
<paultag> which is why I'm not pushing it out yet
<mhall119> I was gonna say, that doesn't sound up to your standards
<paultag> mhall119: http://pastebin.com/fTjjRmav
<paultag> mhall119: looks fairly OK when you use it, though
<mhall119> I'm sitting on a response to your blog post, need to finish it up
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> and it runs - http://pault.ag/fluxbox/debian
<paultag> just very slowly
<jcastro> dholbach: we have a team call today?
<dholbach> I thought so, yes
 * dholbach summons bacon
<dholbach> jcastro, started the hangout
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> coming
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<jussi> dholbach: when did you find out?
<dholbach> jussi, there was an article in a german newspaper
<dpm> dholbach, thanks for the heads up. I think unless jono wants me to be there I'll skip today's call
<jussi> dholbach: hehe, yeah, it was like last weekend or somethign
<jussi> I missed it, was away
<dholbach> jussi, http://www.zeit.de/sport/2011-08/luftgitarre-wm-westphal-oulu/komplettansicht depending on how good your german is
<jussi> dholbach: nowhere near that good.
<jcastro> mhall119: nigelb
<jcastro> hey I have a brainstorm
<nigelb> hi
<jcastro> I was just thinking
<nigelb> ohno
<nigelb> :P
<jcastro> why not have all the sponsorship data in summit
<nigelb> we do right?
<jcastro> just directly go into a google spreadsheet?
<nigelb> ah.
 * nigelb can look into that.
<nigelb> do you want to file a bug?
<nigelb> oh, daniel already did.
<jcastro> nigelb: he wants an export
<jcastro> I was just thinking why even bother with that
<nigelb> jcastro: I checked out the google API.
<jcastro> just directly plug into gdocs via the g api
<nigelb> We have to export to a tmp folder and then import that into the gapi
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> hey james_w
<jcastro> or actually, nigelb you might know this too
<james_w> hey jcastro
<jcastro> let's pretend UDS wants to have normal plenaries
<jcastro> 15 minutes x 4 after lunch
<jcastro> but linaro wants to do 2x30 in the morning the hour before the start of work
<nigelb> PAINFUL.
<jcastro> yeah that's what I gathered
<nigelb> Both share the same slots
<mhall119> jcastro: we haven't had the time to separate UDS from Linaro
<jcastro> a slot is either plenary or session across the board
<jcastro> right
<nigelb> So that's going to be extremely challenging.
<nigelb> Especially since we use the same rooms.
<mhall119> jcastro: if we had the functionality to treat them as different summits, we could do that
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but I guess we're supposed to keep them together
<nigelb> jcastro: if you can do - Linaro: you have rooms X, Y, Z. UDS - You have rooms A, B, C, we could just run seprate instances
<mhall119> jcastro: if we get the code done, they can have separate schedules, but share rooms and attendees
<dholbach> hey jono
<mhall119> but it's not looking like we're going to have enough time to properly implement that for UDS-P :(
<dholbach> alright, I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * mhall119 is all registered for UDS-P \o/
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<nigelb> mhall119: :( I wonder if I'll be able to be there remotely.
<mhall119> why wouldn't you?
<nigelb> timezone suckiness.
<dholbach> bye :)
<mhall119> timezone awesomeness you mean, it won't even interfere with your working hours
<mhall119> you just have to give up sleep for 5 days
<nigelb> heh
<daker> LoL
<nigelb> mhall119: Not like you guys sleep much anyway.
<nigelb> We slept at 12 on most days I think.
<nigelb> jcastro: Excellent suggestion for karaoke night - Never gonna let you go.
<nigelb> Friend just rick rolled the entire bar :P
<jussi> hhahahaha
<jussi> did you guys ever notice youtube rickrolls you?
<mhall119> I say we make jono sing Rebecca Black's "Friday" at the Friday night closing party
<nigelb> OH YES
<nigelb> jussi: No, how?
<jussi> nigelb: go to youtube.com/html5
<jussi> join the trial
<jussi> go to random html5 video
<jussi> right click, then click the "download video" (or something like that)
<nigelb> random video = any video?
<jussi> YEAH
<jussi> oops :D
<nigelb> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<jussi> its pretty funny...
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jono> hey mhall119
<mhall119> jono: will you be around for a bit?  I'm almost ready to request an upgrade to loco-directory to add the blog feeds
<jono> mhall119, will be around all day
<jono> although doing my videocast for an hour in an hour
<cjohnston> maybe we can get it first announced there
<cjohnston> mhall119: push the sysadmins
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> mhall119, hopping on a call now too
<jono> will be around on IRC though
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, what needs to happen to deploy?
<jono> are you going to request IS?
<mhall119> jono: in just a couple more minutes, yes
<jono> awesome
<mhall119> jono: once the deployment is done, we need to quickly add the feeds we want to the database, then have IS call the refresh command to populate them
<jono> mhall119, I thought you could add feeds without requiring IS?
<mhall119> we can add them, but it won't pull in articles until 'refresh' is called, which is set to go every 30 minutes on cron, or we can have them manually run it right away
<jono> oh I see
<jono> so this would speed up the refresh if we ask them to do it
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> yup, that way we don't leave loco.u.c with a big empty space for 30 minutes
<jussi> coolness!!! http://is.gd/P8usbX
<nigelb> Night everyone :)
<mhall119> g'night nigelb
<doctormo> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo
<doctormo> jcastro: About to post some tars containing xbmc addons, you're probably at work, but testing would be super awesome and helpful.
<jono> mhall119, so are we just waiting on is now?
<cjohnston> yes jono
<Pici> doctormo: I'll take a look when I get home if you post them .
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston ok, Matthias is working on it
<jono> grabbing lunch
<doctormo> Pici: http://doctormo.org/2011/08/31/xbmc-library-sanity-checking-new-addon/
<Pici> doctormo: thanks
<mhall119> jono: the new code is deployed, but it appears we're going to need a firewall exception to allow it to pull feeds, we might need your influence to push that
<jono> mhall119, can you follow up with charlieS first
<jono> I am about to head out to a meeting
<jono> just emphasize that the exception is key to the new code working
<mhall119> jono: I'll follow up, but I'm not sure they'll do it on my request alone
<jono> well tell them that it has my approval
<jono> follow up over the email first
<jono> and we can discuss more if required
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> back soon
 * popey waves
<cjohnston> pleia2: whats your lp username
<pleia2> cjohnston: lyz
<cjohnston> ty
<paultag> cjohnston: next time, you can /whois the ubuntu member
<paultag> cjohnston: the cloak should match the lp name
<paultag> which is genrally also the forward, but I don't think that's always the case
<cjohnston> k
<pleia2> paultag: mine doesn't match :)
<paultag> Oh jeez
<paultag> how did that happen?
<pleia2> prolly didn't have that policy when I became a member
<paultag> ahhh
<pleia2> I'm like 100 years old remember
 * cjohnston throws stuff at paultag 
 * paultag ducks
<paultag> pleia2: you've not been here that that long
<paultag> right?
<cjohnston> she was around before ubuntu was
<pleia2> paultag: I became a member in 2007
<paultag> pleia2: aye, may
<paultag> 2007-05-30
<pleia2> si
<paultag> so you've been here a yearish longer then me - and that does not count my non-ubuntu member time :)
<paultag> I stand by my claim - you're not that old :)
<pleia2> I turn 30 next month!
<paultag> over the hill!
<pleia2> :)
 * paultag runs
<pleia2> apparently in bay area lingo grantbow lives "over the hill"
<pleia2> so does MarkDude
<pleia2> oh, and jono
<pleia2> so we can call them all over the hill
<paultag> ha!
<paultag> pleia2: Oh, I'll be in SF land
<paultag> soonish
<pleia2> whenish?
<komputes> So I have a question about the Global Jam registration - is there a way not to accept openidusers, only registered users? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-qc/1162/detail/
<paultag> pleia2: october - for the google summer of code mentor's summit
<pleia2> paultag: oh yeah, that's the weekend in october when I will be around!
<cjohnston> komputes: no
<komputes> :( boo
<paultag> pleia2: woot :)
<paultag> pleia2: I'll be 'repping fluxbox :)
<pleia2> w00t
<paultag> pleia2: oh, did I tell you?
<paultag> pleia2: I'm paultag@fluxbox.org >:)
<pleia2> yay!
<paultag> bring it! :)
<pleia2> elizabeth@alderaan:~$ zgrep Paul /usr/share/doc/fluxbox/changelog.Debian.gz  [ Paul Tagliamonte ]
<paultag> pleia2: awww :)
<pleia2> I upgraded to squeeze :)
<paultag> woo!
<pleia2> everything else broke, but fluxbox survived
<paultag> pleia2: the new release (dfsg2, if I get to that before 1.3.1+1) then you'll have some fancy new themes
<pleia2> (ok, not everything, but it wasn't a great upgrade)
<paultag> pleia2: wooot! Yeah, I spent time making sure the upgrade is OK
<pleia2> much appreciated :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> ok, right, time to roll out a release of launchphplib and blag it :)
<paultag> love ya'll dearly - idle mode activate!
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<mhall119> czajkowski: you're up late
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-01
<paultag> oh cute, launchphplib (I want to call it launchphpadlib, said with a stutter - I think I'll change it at 1.0) seems to be playing nice
<mhall119> paultag: or launchphadlib
<paultag> ha
<paultag> that's good too
<paultag> mhall119: cute :) -- http://pault.ag/launchphplib/hello-world.php?p=mhall119
<paultag> Oh jeez, nigelb - that photo is nuts! - http://pault.ag/launchphplib/hello-world.php?p=nigelbabu :)
<mhall119> paultag: that's a nice looking couple
<paultag> Hahaha
<duanedesign> hey paultag
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> sucks about the kernel.org hack. Good they do not think any of the gt treees were compromised
<duanedesign> s/gt/git
<paultag> yar
<duanedesign> paultag: how is my favorite communist comrade today?
<duanedesign> ;)
<paultag> duanedesign: Living the dream, friend :)
<paultag> duanedesign: I had to hack up a little lib for some fluxbox work, so that's been my night
<duanedesign> nice
<paultag> about to blag it once I settle some more bugs
<duanedesign> i have had no time to do any work on any of my projects :(
<duanedesign> Maybe this weekend. 3 day weekend
<paultag> duanedesign: yeah, I hear canonical sucks your free time
<duanedesign> i got my new computer monday. twica as many cores should be able to do twice the work :)
<duanedesign> still adjusting to the new keyboard
<nigelb> paultag: hehe, doctormo made it for me :)
<doctormo> nigelb: What did I do?
<Martyn> mo
<Martyn> :)
<nigelb> doctormo: the picture I use on Launchpad
<Martyn> doctormo : I iz haz laser cutter :)
<doctormo> Martyn: How nice, you traded your grammar? ;-)
<Martyn> Yep .. I'm afraid I've traded everything but my ability to speak lolcat.
<doctormo> Martyn: You did it again!
<doctormo> No wait, that's that opposite thing:
<Martyn> hee he
<doctormo> nigelb: I feel i should make you a new image.
<Martyn> Actually, it's just really late at night, I've spent too many hours exposed to acrylic fumes
<nigelb> heh
<doctormo> nigelb: Can you email me a high rez photo?
<nigelb> doctormo: None new as of now
<nigelb> but I shall email in the next few days
<doctormo> nigelb: Tah
<czajkowski> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Morning dpm!
<dpm> morning nigelb :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach :)
<nigelb> <-- evil
<nigelb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaoLU6zKaws
<dpm> nigelb, quick question: is the classbot able to tweet?
<nigelb> dpm: Yes
<dpm> cool!
<nigelb> dpm: 10 minutes before session start I think.
<nigelb> tweet and dent
 * nigelb lunhes
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> *lunches
<dpm> nigelb, excellent how does it work? Can it be set up to use a particular hashtag? e.g. #ubuntuappdev
<dpm> (feel free to answer after lunch!)
<nigelb> dpm: https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuclassroom
<nigelb> More answers probably from nhandler.
<dpm> nhandler, cool, that helps me already, I'll follow up on an e-mail. Thanks and enjoy your lunch!
<AlanBell> o/ dpm
<AlanBell> I have a problem with my slot now :(
<dpm> hey AlanBell, no worries, let's see if we can change it. Would some other slot work for you?
<AlanBell> a monday slot would be fine
<AlanBell> or friday
<AlanBell> I was hoping to do it towards the start of the week as it is a "hello world" level session, but really it doesn't matter that much
<dpm> AlanBell, let me check with Anthony Lenton if we can swap his slot with yours on Monday. If it doesn't work we can then take one of the open slots on Friday. Would that work for you?
<doctormo> dpm: I think we'll put groundcontrol sessions on hold until it's repaired.
<dpm> doctormo, ok, no worries, thanks for coming back to me
<AlanBell> dpm: works for me, thanks
<doctormo> dpm: But do let me know if you need anything else. DBus, python, class management, data access, etc.
<dpm> AlanBell, cool. I'll talk to Anthony when he's up, later on in the day, and then I'll come back to you
<AlanBell> great
<dpm> doctormo, Any of those topics would be excellent -DBus, perhaps?-. Would you like to pick up one of the free slots on Friday?
 * dpm walks to the office
<dpm> brb
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dholbach> kim0, عيد مبروك - hope you had a good time :)
<kim0> dholbach: thanks man :) yeah it was fun
<dholbach> nice :)
<nigelb> kim0: hey hey hey!
<nigelb> welcome back!
<kim0> nigelb: hey .. thanks :)
<AlanBell> any Millbank people in da house?
<nigelb> akgraner: \o/
<nigelb> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-community-burnout-1.html
<nigelb> You're on Hacker News!
<kim0> akgraner: hurray :)
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/alanbell_libsol/status/109207770787618817 any retweets would be awesome
<nigelb> AlanBell: Love that the pub tweeted back to you about reservations.
<AlanBell> yeah, nice of them
<czajkowski> I'm back :)
<czajkowski> now to deal with loco teams
 * czajkowski rolls up her sleeves 
<czajkowski> hmm I tink I just marked a mail as spam on listamin
<czajkowski> bugger
<paultag> nigelb: what's with you and "heh"
<paultag> nigelb: you're like a pull-toy :)
<paultag> I should make a virtual nigelb - while ( true ) { print "heh"; }
<nigelb> hahaha
<paultag> 11:17 < nigelb> heh
<paultag> 09:53 < nigelb> heh
<paultag> don't make me grep
<paultag> 09:42 < nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Don't :D
<paultag> holy jeez
<paultag> $ grep "nigelb> heh$" . -R | wc -l
<paultag> 159
<paultag> and a psedorandom control - popey
<nigelb> o.O
<paultag> $ grep "popey> heh$" . -R | wc -l
<paultag> 39
<paultag> Welcome to earf'
<AlanBell> there is only one thing I can say to that
<AlanBell> heh
<paultag> heh
<nigelb> Brilliant!
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> *faceplam*
<nigelb> someone on a list I'm a member is asking how to send out 50,000 emails in a day.
<nigelb> sigh
<AlanBell> openemm :)
<paultag> Hahahaha
<paultag> that's legit
<mhall119> nigelb: tell him you'll email him the instructions to his personal email
<mhall119> then, once he gives it to you, sign it up for all the spam you can think of
<paultag> Hahahahahaha
<paultag> or US Conservitive party mailing lists
<paultag> those are the worst
<paultag> there's this one that is stupid crazy
<mhall119> not crazy stupid?
<nigelb> Isn't cjohnston part of something like that? :P
<paultag> mhall119: a bit of both
<paultag> nigelb: Oh I'm sure
<paultag> there was this one site for woman conservitives - it was the most un-feminist propganda-esque site I've ever seen
<paultag> so I signed my best buddy up for their mailings
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I mean, heh
<paultag> heh
<nhandler> dpm: ClassBot will dent/tweet as @ubuntuclassroom 10 minutes before the session and right as the session starts. It doesn't support having per-session tags.
<dpm> thanks nhandler. What about other tags, e.g. using per-week tags, such as #ubuntuappdev during App Developer Week, or #ubuntuopenweek for Open Week? Would it support something like that?
<paultag> hehe, cute - http://pault.ag/launchphplib/hello-javascript.php
<Pici> heh
<paultag> Pici: :)
<jcastro> I will be an email ninja today
<paultag> jcastro: dude, I gave up that fight a few weeks ago - you know how the titanic was designed to let a few compartments get flooded? Well I did that. I now have 5 email accounts, all their own gmail (some are gapps). All the kruft / forwards go to paultag@gmail, so I'm just leaving that flooded
<paultag> what could go wrong?
<mhall119> paultag: if it gets out of control, you'll end of Celine Dion singing
<jcastro> kim0: yo
<kim0> jcastro: hey
<nigelb> paultag / jcastro - https://twitter.com/#!/DEVOPS_BORAT/status/109287680101187584
<nigelb> I love that dude
<paultag> hahaha
<jcastro> that guy  is awesome
<dholbach> dpm, good job on getting the schedule for UADW together
<dpm> thanks dholbach, it was a bit hectic last week trying to populate the sessions :)
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jono> mhall119, I see you filed a new RT
<jono> does it resolve the issues in the last RT?
<mhall119> jono: we're about to find out ;)
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> it should though, did someone give you the details of what happened yesterday?
<jono> mhall119, can you ping Mathias to have him get on it
<jono> mhall119, nope?
<mhall119> already talking to him
<mhall119> the problem is that the firewall settings block all outbound connections, this is IS's default settings, so cranberry couldn't fetch the rss feeds
<mhall119> so we had to make a code change to make it send the requests through their squid server
<jono> ahhh gotcha
<jono> thanks for your continued efforts mhall119
<mhall119> np, hopefully it'll all work this time
<jono> :-)
<jono> and Mathias is on it now?
<mhall119> yup, we're talking in #canonical-sysadmin
 * jcastro made a new unity video
<jcastro> I'd like to thank the academy
<AlanBell> did someone break {LD|LTP}
<mhall119> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> was it czajkowski
<paultag> maco's birthday is today
 * czajkowski kicks AlanBell 
<czajkowski> oi
<AlanBell> now now, I will take those boots back
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> I got me sooo much taytos and lemonade while home
<czajkowski> big kid
<mhall119> AlanBell: we're in the middle of an upgrade, should be done soon
<AlanBell> great, no hurry
<mhall119> having lots of bzr fun :(
<mhall119> jono: ping
<jono> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> blogs are up
<mhall119> right now they're not in chronological order, since they were all imported at the same time, and pleia2's was the last of them to be imported, but new articles will start to  show up on top, and it'll scan the feeds every 30 minutes
<mhall119> but if you want to write a post about it, or if czajkowski wants to, it should show up at the top
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHFNnygpvcM
<jcastro> thoughts pelase
<jcastro> er, please
<jono> mhall119, nice work!
<jono> I will write something up for sure!
 * pleia2 rulez loco directory
<jono> mhall119, this looks great
<jono> pleia2 ownz
<jono> mhall119, what would be cool for the next iteration is integrated comments using disqus
<jono> and maybe showing the full blog entry instead of the summary
<jono> just to make it even more tabbable :-)
<mhall119> jono: I  think comments should be directed to the source blog, rather than making a separate thread on LD
<jono> mhall119, why?
<mhall119> so that we don't end up with two comment threads in different places
<jono> I can see the issue with that, but I think centralizing discussion on the site could be good for building community there
<jono> we do that on cloud.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> jono: file a bug and we'll look into it
<mhall119> if cloud portal is doing it, we should be able to copy from them
<jono> I think the goal here is to grow a regular stream of readers and contributors, and my worry about comments on the original blog is that it fragments that community
<jono> will do
<jono> thanks for your efforts here mhall119, cjohnston - it looks awesome
<jono> I will blog it right away
<mhall119> also Ronnie and daker, who both did a lot of work on this
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks daker
<mhall119> I fixed the ubuntu-nl feed URL, sorry pleia2 but you just got bumped
<daker> jono: you are welcome :)
<pleia2> I don't love the idea of comments from my blog posts ending up some disqus site I'll never seen
<pleia2> -n
<pleia2> I'd really rather have that content on my blog :\
<paultag> tbh, I hate disqus so much I got rid of it from my blog
<paultag> so my blog is commentless
 * AlanBell thinks jcastro doesn't have an English keyboard
<mhall119> alright, I've got to run out for a bit, be back later
<mhall119> if anything breaks, ping me and I'll look into it then
<AlanBell> doesn't make much difference in this context
<pleia2> paultag: yeah, I can barely load sites with disqus on my netbook because it's so huge
<paultag> it's nuts
<pleia2> but I assume that was an example, I hope we don't actually use disqus :)
<paultag> pleia2: I was able to use an injection attack on tumblr to push stuff onto the page, so I think I can do something similar to hack in my own comment system
<paultag> pleia2: but I've not bothered
<pleia2> heh
<paultag> nigelb++;
<pleia2> I just worry that I won't check the loco directory comments (no time) and so people will make comments and ask questions and they'll go unresponded to, makes me look bad
<AlanBell> is loco.ubuntu.com keeping blog articles forever then?
<paultag> pleia2: humm
<AlanBell> if it discards them like a planet does then adding a comments thread would be sub-optimal
<pleia2> I mean, I license cc-by-sa so you *can* go ahead and copy all my content, but meh
<pleia2> don't love it
<pleia2> however, I do like how it is now, nice work mhall119! :D
<jono> pleia2, it wouldnt be a disqus site you have never seen, it would be loco.ubuntu.com
<jono> we could just use normal comments and not disqus if needed
<jono> what is the issue with disqus though?
<pleia2> as long as it has a mechanism to email the author I guess whatever we use could be ok
<pleia2> disqus takes a while to load, has lots of widgets and things that make netbooks and the like show
<pleia2> slow
<pleia2> I think that's one of the reasons omg stopped using it
<jcastro> omg is trying some new hot disqus replacement
<jcastro> might want to check it out
<jcastro> but I'd personally rather have disqus than whatever home grown thing we have on say, cloud.ubuntu.com
<jono> ok, well I will file the bug and we can discuss there
<jcastro> ok so I'm supposed to see a blog feed on the front page right?
<jcastro> and I take it that aggregates from whatever "planet" or blog a loco team defines for itselg?
<AlanBell> nope
<jcastro> approved teams?
<AlanBell> no, there is nothing configurable for it on the team edit page
<jono> jcastro, it basically shows a set of feeds added to the site
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> so like who adds the feeds, the loco council?
<jono> mhall119, this begs a question, how do we want people to propose feeds?
<jcastro> so it's like planet loco
<jono> basically
<jono> mhall119, maybe folks file a bug?
<daker> jcastro, what's the problem with cloud.ubuntu.com ?
<jcastro> daker: the comments are :(
<jcastro> jono: oh dude, on the bottom
<jono> daker, the commenting experience on c.u.c is not as pleasant as disqus
<jcastro> see the link
<cjohnston> jono: my opinion would be to the council you and randall
<jcastro> "File a bug"
<jcastro> do "Submit your feed" or something
<jcastro> which is really file a bug but rephrased
<jono> jcastro, eh?
<jono> ahhh
<jcastro> for people to submit their links
<jono> cjohnston, yeah, so maybe people file a bug and then it appears on the site
<jcastro> "Got your own Local Team Blog? Submit it here!" or some such
<jono> I am thinking we only allow approved teams for now
<jono> thoughts?
<jcastro> yea
<cjohnston> bug -1
<jcastro> it would be a nice benefit for approved teams
<jono> jcastro, agreed
<jono> <cjohnston> bug -1
<jono> eh?
<cjohnston> i dont want a whole bunch of bug mail for adding blogs
<jono> cjohnston, how else do we add them?
<cjohnston> id rather that the LC or whoever make the decision of what blogs to add and do it
<jcastro> I recommend just mailto:cjohnston@ubuntu.com :p
<cjohnston> jcastro: im fine with that
<jono> cjohnston, well we cant just add blogs, we need a means for people to approve them
<jono> cjohnston, so maybe a wiki page
<jcastro> Oh I got it
<jcastro> add a team blog field to LD
<jcastro> and then if the team is approved let them check a box to have it syndicated
<jono> I will ask if the LC and Randall can approve the feeds
<cjohnston> jono: i agree.. i just dont want to get 20 emails for discussion on if a blog should be added
<jono> cjohnston, makes sense
<AlanBell> there is a wiki page for them
<cjohnston> specially when im not making the decision
<jono> jcastro, we want to do this without additional dev work
<jono> AlanBell, I know, I set it up :-)
<jcastro> oh
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<jono> lets use that
<cjohnston> i thought the blogs were to be hand picked from stars in the community
<AlanBell> thats the one
<cjohnston> not just a perk of being an approved team
<jono> cjohnston, at first it was, but I am thinking maybe folks can propose their blog if they are good
<jono> and then the LC or Randall can review the feed
<jono> so we can ensure we get the most content on there as possible
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> sound ok?
<jcastro> we're bike shedding, it's not like these pop up every week. The LC can pick the obvious ones and then it won't be hard to maintain
<cjohnston> well.. you and the LC should have access to add them
<jcastro> or we can pick the first set right now
<daker> jcastro, jono, kim0 http://94.23.51.119:8000 and tell me what do you think
<cjohnston> and -2 for spamming mhall119 Ronnie daker nigelb and myself with bugs
<cjohnston> our newest team member isnt jamming with us jono :-(
<jono> daker, nice! that is looking awesome
<jcastro> daker: looking sweet
<kim0> cloud portal v2 (all django no wordpress) :)
<jcastro> just needs the new ubu logo
<jono> jcastro, we already picked the first set of feeds
<kim0> probably the hardest part is gonna be migrating old posts
<jono> I just want to have an answer for the inevitable question of "how do I get my feed on there"
<jono> and I can point them to the wiki page where they can add it
<daker> kim0, i am working on it's almost finished
<daker> on it*
<jcastro> just a contact link to the council outta be enough right?
<jcastro> how many new blogs can possibly be popping up every month?
<jono> jcastro, using a wiki page means the LC only have to take a pass once every few weeks
<jono> instead getting a tonne of mail
<jcastro> ok
<jono> seriously, I think this will be the easiest way
<AlanBell> subscribe to the wiki page
<jono> and yes, we are bikeshedding
<jono> :-)
<jono> AlanBell, yup
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ubuntu-uk.org/planet/ like we do for the UK planet page
<cjohnston> jcastro might delete the wiki page in a fit of wiki deletions
<jcastro> can I have the icon in blue?
<jcastro> cjohnston: hahah, I wasn't going to say it
<jcastro> but I wanted to
<jcastro> "oh we're using the wiki for this? Sure fire way to make people not want to care."
<jcastro> but I'm trying to not be so fatalistic all the time
<AlanBell> the wiki is mostly not broken now
<cjohnston> cause noone uses it?
<AlanBell> if you can log on it is ok
<jcastro> It's like in Aliens: "What, go outside? With those things running around out there? You can count me out." "Well I guess we can count you out of everything Hudson."
<AlanBell> cause it was fixed
<cjohnston> ok.. i gotta go to work
<cjohnston> latah
<jcastro> bai2u
<AlanBell> funnily enough the only bit of the wiki left broken is the closed SSO integration that I can't fix
<jono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<jcastro> paultag: yo
<AlanBell> dibe
<AlanBell> done
<paultag> jcastro: yo
<AlanBell> wiki isn't broken
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/k1koi/video_ubuntu_unitys_new_alttab_explained/
<jcastro> can I get some upboats?
<paultag> jcastro: upgoat away
<jcastro> excellent
<jcastro> now to let the flames roll in
<paultag> :)
<paultag> reddit's sucking lately
<paultag> why oh why did I stop lurking
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/happyhour.pdf how does that look?
<jcastro> AlanBell: you should have a blue marker or something on the map showing where the pub actually is
<AlanBell> yeah, can do
<AlanBell> only doing the poster for the first one, want to get it on the fridge door
 * AlanBell will do it in Aubergine
<jono> AlanBell, nice!
<jcastro> hey so now that I am watching Doctor Who
<jcastro> AlanBell: your loco needs to take a pic with one of those telephone boxes
<jcastro> and then take pictures of you all going inside of it
<AlanBell> we have
<jcastro> and then cut to you partying inside a huge club
<jcastro> AlanBell: omg, link.
<AlanBell> you do know they have not existed for a *long* time
<AlanBell> but there was one in the British Library Science Fiction exhibition
<jcastro> ooh
<AlanBell> the Books & Butties geeknic
<AlanBell> oh, we were not allowed photos in the exhibition :(
<jcastro> jono: like next week or something = 4 years at canonical
<paultag> hahaha butties
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jono> yeah my five year anniversary is in three days
<jono> jcastro, love working with you, pal
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I am like 1 year 5 days after you
<jono> we have such an awesome team
<jcastro> WE ARE LIKE AC/DC, AROUND FOREVER.
<jono> haha
 * AlanBell updates http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/happyhour.pdf
<AlanBell> jcastro: find a reason for a business trip to HQ before the 25th of September http://www.bl.uk/sciencefiction/
<AlanBell> for bonus points make it on the 22nd and come to the Happy Hour
<AlanBell> I think for the LoCo portal feed thing people are going to be confused by the requirement to have posts "about LoCo teams"
<AlanBell> s/people/AlanBell/
<mhall119> jono: can you let CharlieS know that we're very appreciative of the time tiaz took to help us get this out?
<jono> mhall119, certainly will
<AlanBell> so is a post about a team event about LoCo teams?
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston I blogged about it at http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/01/loco-team-portal-gets-blogging-support/
<jono> AlanBell, eh?
<AlanBell> or is it just for stuff like czajkowski's post about reapprovals
<jono> AlanBell, anything LoCo related is welcome
<jono> meetings, events, creating materials etc
<jono> maybe I should document this more clearly
<AlanBell> I was just looking through the feed from ubuntu-uk.org and figured none of it was "about LoCo teams" as such
<AlanBell> it is about stuff we are doing (or eating)
<jono> is it about what the team is doing?
<pleia2> I am feeding a specific "loco" feed from my blog to it
<jono> pleia2, same here
<jono> AlanBell, if there are posts about activities that the team is doing, that is definitely good for the LTD
<jono> LTP
<AlanBell> yeah, but you too could be talking "about Loco teams"
<AlanBell> two even
<jono> AlanBell, what do you mean?
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston I filed those bugs I discussed
<AlanBell> pleia2 is on the CC and could sometimes talk about loco teams on a global level
<mhall119> jono: thanks, we'll probably discuss them during tomorrow's global jam
<jono> mhall119, sounds awesome
<jono> AlanBell, it is not just at the global level
<pleia2> AlanBell: mostly my posts are about california events
<jono> so some examples about things that could be cool for blog entries:
<jono>  * future events and coordinating events
<jono>  * changes in leadership and membership
<jono>  * projects going on in the team such as flyers, advocacy etc
<jono>  * new assets such as websites, twitter feeds etc
<mhall119> jono: and looky there, your post is already on loco.u.c
<jono>  * photos of the team, photos from events etc
<jono> mhall119, awesome!
<pleia2> woohoo
 * jono bookmarks site as a tab
 * jono files one more bug
<pleia2> jono: oh, that reminds me, you're not on http://planet.ubuntu-california.org/! would you like to be? (I'm adding grantbow too, might as well add you both while I'm in bzr)
<jono> pleia2, I would love to be, thanks!
<pleia2> cool
<jono> thanks pleia2
<AlanBell> jono: update the screenshot so it shows a screenshot of itself :)
<jono> AlanBell, hah!
<jono> good idea
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/01/loco-team-portal-gets-blogging-support/
<jono> so meta :-)
<jono> I also added my new bug to the list there
<mhall119> lol, nice
<mhall119> jono: I believe Matthias has 2 t's
<jono> balls
<jono> ok, one sec
<jono> it is always such a gamble with the name Matthias
<jono> as many are Mathias
<jcastro> sometimes with a z!
<jono> yeah
<daker> jono, could pls correct it's not dakar it's daker
<jono> haha
<jono> sorry, one sec
 * jono in typing fail shocker. movie at 10
<jcastro> 2 for 2!
<jono> fixed :-)
<jcastro> jono: my name is also spelled George
<jono> thanks daker
<jono> jcastro, screw you
<daker> jono, thanks
<paultag> I say it like Hor-hay
<mhall119> jono: also, it looks like you linked the same bug twice with a different description
<jono> bah!
 * jono checks
<jono> epic blogging fail
<jono> mhall119, fixed :-)
<mhall119> jono: almost
<jono> ruh roh
<jcastro> you clearly can't blog today
<jcastro> take the day off
<jcastro> go get the ac/dc concert blu ray
<jcastro> sit on the couch, crank it up
<jono> AlanBell, I added some example topics to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds
<AlanBell> "see it here" link is to your blog article not to loco.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> wiki is much better now, I changed a few bits too (it is a wiki . . .)
 * AlanBell wonders whether to tell jono that the text part of the bug link that was fixed is wrong now
 * jono screams
<jono> lol
 * jono fixes
<jono> AlanBell, the bug descriptions were fine
<jono> I just checked
<jono> fixed see it here now link
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U_EfE-mqgE
<AlanBell> bug number
<jcastro> ^^ this is you today
<jono> ahhh
<jono> fixed, thanks AlanBell
<jono> jcastro, lol
<AlanBell> yay
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you taking my name in vain
<czajkowski> I may have to kill my bf when he comes home for adding a sticker to my laptop http://twitpic.com/6ejtjw
<jono> mhall119, hah!
<jono> great minds
<jono> I just sent a mail to the LC re. feeds
<jono> czajkowski, grounds for divorce :-)
<czajkowski> jono: i suspect he's hiding
<czajkowski> jono: https://twitter.com/#!/therealpadams/status/109348766007566336
<czajkowski> he';s a funny scot
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> eh i assume the council blog gets added automatically
<mhall119> czajkowski: nothing automatic about adding feeds yet
<AlanBell> why is the feed URL not a field on the team object?
<mhall119> AlanBell: because you haven't added it yet ;)
<czajkowski> mhall119: well according to the wiki approved teams only
<czajkowski> netherlands is not an approved team
<mhall119> czajkowski: take it up with jono, he collected the original list
<mhall119> like I said, it's all manual
<jono> czajkowski, I think adding the loco council blog seems entirely reasonable :-)
 * czajkowski peers at jono
 * jono shivers
<mhall119> the only control right now is in who has access to add them
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<jono> yes Ms Laura, please add the feed
<jcastro> jono: do you know anything about if the rooms are settled for UDS?
<jcastro> like do we have the same batch, etc?
<jcastro> so we can put them in summit?
<jono> jcastro, not sure, ask Marianna
<jono> jcastro, we should schedule a call to sync up these outstanding bits
<jono> I will get a call set up
<jono> you, marianna, krafty and me
<jono> and msm
<czajkowski> add what feed where
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, I am just not sure why it is a new object vs a field on an existing one (which would delegate out the maintenance of it)
 * czajkowski puts down the art of community and trys to wake up 
<czajkowski> mhall119: can you remove the netherlands please
<mhall119> AlanBell: because we want to let a team add more than one blog
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> mhall119: fair enough
<mhall119> also we want to have blogs that don't belong to a team
<AlanBell> also a good reason :)
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/839011
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 839011 in loco-directory "Blog Support - Show country flag for each blog entry summary" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> interesting
<jono> back soon, shower
<czajkowski> smell ya later bacon
<czajkowski> <--- SLEEP
<AlanBell> mhall119: Daviey was doing some rather splendid conceptual work about integrating google translate with a multi-lingual planet type thing
<jono> :-)
<daker> hi jcastro, can i know why the commenting experience is not pleasant ?
<paultag> jono: hey man, doctormo and I are hacking and we need something out of launchpad - anyone who you can poke using some methods that someone would actually respond to?
<jcastro> paultag: see if lifeless is around
<jcastro> he's on kiwi time and knows launchpad
<paultag> jcastro: thanks, we'll just work until I can file an answers and wait a few days
<jono> paultag, eh?
<jono> can you be more specific?
<jono> brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-02
<doctormo> Hey jono
<doctormo> Our LoCo meeting, we're having a talk about Canonical. Some people are wondering what's going on at Canonical these days, non technical stuff.
<doctormo> What do you think?
<jono> doctormo, what do I think about what?
<doctormo> jono: What stuff is happening at Canonical, things like advertising campaigns, deals with OEMs, interesting other stuff to conquest bug #1.
<ubot2`> doctormo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<jono> doctormo, I don't understand what you asking what I think about though - do you mean is it good that the team are discussing that?
<jono> or are you asking me to comment on some things?
<doctormo> jono: Yes
<jono> erm
<jono> which question was that an answer to
<jono> ?
<jono> <jono> doctormo, I don't understand what you asking what I think about though - do you mean is it good that the team are discussing that?
<jono>  or are you asking me to comment on some things?
<doctormo> or are you asking me to comment on some things? Yes
<jono> well I haven't got time right now, but feel free to send me a bunch of questions and I can follow up via email
<doctormo> jono: No problem, the meeting will be over soon. Post some more interesting stuff to your blog. :-)
<jono> ok
<jono> gotta run, laters!
<doctormo> laters
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> popey: or AlanBell
<jcastro> or I guess doctormo too, since you're english
<doctormo> jcastro: Ello, ello, what's awl this then.
<jcastro> proper
<jcastro> so hey are you into dr. who?
<mhall119> who?
<akgraner> jcastro, you still around?
<akgraner> I replied to your email - once the official countdown banners are announced we'll add one to the fridge - if you all want we can pull the natty one until the official ones have been released
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> AlanBell, o/
<dpm> just swapped your UADW session so that is on Monday, as discussed yesterday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> great, thanks dpm
<dpm> AlanBell, no worries, thank you for running the session :)
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> Mornign folks!
<huats> morning !
<kim0> Morning all
<nigelb> wow, this is awesome. http://nightly.mozilla.org/
<nigelb> I vote we have something like that for our beta pages
<czajkowski> ALOHA!
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Morning!
<nigelb> mhall119: congrats on getting that release out.
<mhall119> nigelb: thanks
<cjohnston> jamming in Orlando
<nigelb> OOH RIGHT.
<nigelb> I'll be joining you folks
<cjohnston> you gonna work on our projects?
<cjohnston> jcastro: there is an empty seat at the jam table for you
<jcastro> My wife is at work.
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm gonna work on summit.
<jcastro> and she has the car
<jcastro> wait, I did tell you this right?
<nigelb> Yeah :P
<nigelb> I remember.
<nigelb> cjohnston: did you guys already start?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> jcastro: are you remote jamming with us today?
<jcastro> mhall119: where are you guys at?
<mhall119> #ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> /14/15
<cjohnston> 5
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> 4
<Pici> ls
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> howdy dholbach
<jono> about set for the call?
<dholbach> jono, yep
<dholbach> jono, I started a hangout
<jono> dholbach, lets do skype
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<dholbach> jono, ok
<dholbach> jono, just call when you're ready
<czajkowski> tis friday :) weekend of UGJ :)
<dholbach> yooohoo! :)
<paultag> doctormo: howdy doodie
<mhall119> it's friday, friday, gotta Ubuntu Jam on friday
<cjohnston> czajkowski: we've been jamming for like 2 hours
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sweet
<paultag> I'm at work jamming to radiohead
<czajkowski> was on a train jyself, then grocery shopping
<paultag> sadly, not an ubuntu jam :(
<mhall119> course, we haven't actually been working yet
<czajkowski> but will do some tomorrow
<mhall119> just fixing cjohnston's home network
<czajkowski> I need to finish the doc I was working on before I left
<jcastro> mhall119: if we had it here I have a nice cache of the archive ....
<jcastro> and other amenities
<mhall119> jcastro: what archives?
<jcastro> the ubuntu one
<jcastro> I have a nice PXE installer set up too. The ideal location for your next Jam Party.
 * jcastro sounds like a commercial
<nigelb> mhall119: THERE'S STILL TIME. DRIVE TO jcastro'S PLACE!
<mhall119> jcastro: we're hacking on websites here
<mhall119> nigelb: that's 2 hours away, so no
<jcastro> I thought it was closer to 3.5 hours
<nigelb> depends on how long it takes to get cjohnston's network up.
<jcastro> I forgot to mention I have like 22mbit business class internets
<nigelb> jcastro: cjohnston drives the fire truck...
<nigelb> traffic clears for him
<mhall119> jcastro: oh right, i'm thinking statik is 2 hours away
<jcastro> jono: kim0: call in 5?
<kim0> I'm here
<jono> jcastro, kim0 yup
<jcastro> jono: hey so g+ now works now that the multiarch thing is sorted
<jono> jcastro, kim0 bear with me, need to wrap something real quick before our call
<jono> jcastro, kim0 lets do skypew
<jono> jcastro, kim0 lets do skype
<jcastro> okey
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> I have to reinstall it
<jcastro> sec, there's some problem with it in beta
<jcastro> ugh, skype is uninstallable for me
<jono> ok lets try G+
<jono> jcastro, you on as Jill?
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> jono: yeah, just call that account
<czajkowski> jcastro: you running OO ?
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> all running smoothly
<czajkowski> setting off an upgrade before I head out
<jono> czajkowski, working well for me
<czajkowski> jono: coolio,
<czajkowski> hopefully come back to a nice working OO lappy
<nigelb> jcastro: do you use the x220?
<nigelb> s/use/own
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> working fine on X220
<nigelb> Should. Resist. Buying.
<czajkowski> kicking off now :)
<czajkowski> on Cypher my tosh
<czajkowski>  not the mini 9 just yet though
<paultag> mini 9 rulez
<czajkowski> paultag: yup, but it runs really well under natty
<paultag> I wouldn't know :)
<czajkowski> and I also need to buy more space in it tbh
<paultag> that's my (only) debian machine
<czajkowski> it's just easy to throw in handbag when hopping on a plane
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> seems it's having a problem with my mirror
<paultag> czajkowski: yar, it fits in the small bit of my backpack - I got the double size battery, it lasts ~6 hoursish
<paultag> if I'm not doing something nuts
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I used to get 3.5hr outta the batter
<paultag> yar, that was about right
<czajkowski> but now only about an hr or so
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, there was a kernel issue that caused that, you know
<paultag> czajkowski: you might be able to revert it with a magic patch
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> thought it was because I bought it back in 08
<paultag> yeah some idiot screwed something up last I checked
<paultag> in like 2.6.someodd later
<paultag> 2.6.38
<czajkowski> how about not calling the person that :) these things happen
<paultag> ubuntu 11.04
<paultag> czajkowski: from this page (because of an upstream linux isssue) - Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat gets over two hours more battery life than Natty Narwhal
<paultag> czajkowski: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTU2MA
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> locolint is causing my upgrade to stop
<czajkowski> as is the patch to stop my machine from randomly restarting
<czajkowski> bugger
<paultag> czajkowski: wait, what?
<paultag> czajkowski: locolint? Oh, is it because of a dep on 2.6?
<paultag> if that's it, I'll fix that later on tonight, but yeah, apt-get purge that for now
<paultag> actually, speaking of purging, I need to eat
<paultag> I'll ttyl, lunch time!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great WE everyone!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<jono> czajkowski, you have time for a quick call?
<czajkowski> skype ?
<jono> czajkowski, yes please
<czajkowski> gimmie 5 need to find machine
<jono> np
<czajkowski> when you sign  in
<czajkowski> you'll knw
<jono> czajkowski, ready when you are
<jono> dpm, still alive? lol
<dpm> heya jono, at the airport now, going back home :)
<jono> dpm, good week?
<dpm> jono, yeah, got quite a bit done and everything on track :)
<jono> nice!
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k2nvl/we_are_the_ubuntu_unity_development_team_we_3/
<jcastro> paultag: upboat, tell a friend
<paultag> jcastro: msg a mod and verify the post
<paultag> jcastro: then you can get it confirmed
<jcastro> already on it yo
<paultag> w0rd
<jcastro> just need your upboat
<paultag> jcastro: 'twas already done
<jcastro> jono: can you tweet this pls: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k2nvl/we_are_the_ubuntu_unity_development_team_we_3/
<jono> jcastro, done
<AlanBell> so you need a reddit account to ask questions?
<paultag> hey jcastro / jono : do you know who was doing the Google Summer of Code stuff?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah
<paultag> jcastro: I kinda need it - is there any way you can find out?
<jcastro> no clue
<jcastro> afaik we haven't done gsoc stuff in a long time
<paultag> jcastro: we need an approved org that might be able to take fluxbox in to file the PO for the summer work under
<jcastro> maybe jono knows
<paultag> jcastro: yeah, sure, but since we don't have some things, we were told to find an org that might act on our behalf
<jcastro> AlanBell: nice question!
<AlanBell> apparently I have had a reddit account for 5 years
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> can't say I am impressed with it as a platform for this, but I guess there are people who use reddit and don't know about Ubuntu who might get involved
<paultag> AlanBell: the average redditor is a college aged nerd who's majoring in CS at a private university
<paultag> AlanBell: who enjoys dick jokes
<paultag> AlanBell: the ubuntu usage on reddit is 4% of the userbase
<paultag> not bad for a site that's in the top percect of sites hit on the internet
<jcastro> I think reddit is perfect for this
<jcastro> the humor-style is awesome
<AlanBell> you have to keep refreshing the page and it won't allow more than one comment every 10 minutes
<paultag> AlanBell: if you have a short history
<jcastro> the reddit code is oss btw.
<paultag> except for spam detection
<jono> paultag, at Google?
<AlanBell> we are due a new release name from sabdfl, the last .10 announcement was on 17th August
<AlanBell> .04 announcement I mean
<jcastro> yeah I was just wondering that myself
<AlanBell> perfect penguin has to be high up the list
<paultag> jcastro: no, @ canonical / ubuntu (whoever)
<paultag> erm jono *
<paultag> sorry jcastro
<jcastro> AlanBell: nah, too obvious
<jcastro> also, naming anything "perfect" would be a bad idea
<AlanBell> well it is an LTS
<jcastro> I am hoping for "peregrine" for the animal
<jcastro> it's the perfect hunter
<jcastro> the fastest thing in the sky
<AlanBell> well the orca install of B2 is a complete and utter failure
<jcastro> AlanBell: do you know the a11y guy? he's on #ayatana sometimes
<jcastro> it's the guy from imendo
<AlanBell> Luke?
<AlanBell> themuso?
<jcastro> he does alot of it but there's like another dedicate guy
<jcastro> not luke
<jcastro> one sec, let me look him up
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~apinheiro
<jcastro> ah sorry, that should have been igalia not imendo
<AlanBell> API from gnome a11y works for Canonical?
<jcastro> OH MAN.
<jcastro> Guess what I just remembered
<jcastro> Monday is a holiday! \o/
<mhall119> yup
<jcastro> jono: hey did the ubuntu tweak guy ever respond back?
<jcastro> seems like that whole thing fizzled
<jono> jcastro, I haven't heard from him for a while
<jcastro> I posted to the list but got nothing but crickets
 * AlanBell is finding B2 too crashy to test
<jcastro> which part is crashy?
<AlanBell> fresh clean install and the first thing it does is pop up that it detected a system problem
<AlanBell> then the global menus flash on and off every second
<jcastro> oh, with the first one that always happens to me
<jcastro> and then I get sick of it and turn off apport some days
<AlanBell> the bottom row of expanded categories doesn't display so lenses are screwed
<AlanBell> global menu seems to have given up crashing now and decided to be global
<jcastro> oh hey
<jcastro> did you upgrade today?
<AlanBell> but alt+f doesn't let me navigate the file menu
<jcastro> there was a unity update
<AlanBell> clean install of the B2 iso
<AlanBell> but I will update
<AlanBell> global menu doesn't actually appear to be a menu that is navigable
<AlanBell> so global menus can't be used with the keyboard /o\
<akgraner> AlanBell, I updated and had to run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^' before I rebooted   -  I still got the detected a system problem error and filed that bug but other stuff seems to be working
<AlanBell> I have it running reasonably well in virtualbox
<AlanBell> it seems more crashy with orca running, which would turn on the at-spi2 stuff
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston would you mind adding the new feeds on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds ?
<akgraner> jcastro, someone should tell the people in London that - I have calls all morning on Monday :-/ (ok so I completely forgot it was a holiday so I guess that's my fault)
 * AlanBell agrees, Monday should be a holiday
<mhall119> jono: who's supposed to be decided what gets added and what doesn't?
<jono> mhall119, if they are an approved loco and it looks like the feed has loco content then it is a +1
<mhall119> the wiki isn't write-restricted, so anybody can add their feed to that list
<jono> that's all
<jono> yeah, anyone can add, just a cursory check to see if they are approved and are posting loco content
<mhall119> are there any loco-council people online?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<paultag> mhall119: next time a ping will get a faster response :)
<mhall119> paultag: hey, have you tried getting to the loco-directory's admin to add feeds?
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<mhall119> paultag: ping
<mhall119> you said faster
<paultag> mhall119: no, would you like me to try? I hit it unauth'd at work and it came up with the django menu
<mhall119> paultag: you'll have to log in with sso before going to /admin/
<paultag> mhall119: Aye, that's what I said
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> so are you trying again?
<paultag> mhall119: I asked if you'd like me to try :)
<paultag> mhall119: shall I?
<paultag> mhall119: just did, it works :)
<mhall119> yes please
<mhall119> paultag: would you be so kind as to add feeds from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds that meet the criteria jono mentioned?
<paultag> mhall119: I'm busy now, but I'll test one now
<paultag> mhall119: do you guys have rights?
<paultag> mhall119: just added ubuntu-uk OBO AlanBell
<paultag> mhall119: it went through
<jono> many thanks paultag
<paultag> jono: sure thing
<paultag> mhall119: I added a processed column on the table. I'll work through it when I'm not programming
<mhall119> paultag: cjohnston and I have permission, yes, but I'd prefer that the loco-council make the decisions that are based on merit
<mhall119> thanks paultag
<paultag> mhall119: sure. All the feeds on there look good, except for Sergio Meneses
<paultag> but that's just by URL and because I don't know him
<paultag> so I'll just have to look @ content and who he is
<paultag> but I'm sure it's fine
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-03
<jono> paultag, any chance you could add those feeds now?
<jono> just ready for the global jam :-)
<paultag> jono: I'll do it by EOD, but I'm a bit swamped atm
<jono> paultag, thanks, pal!
<paultag> sure thing
 * jono wraps up the membership survey report
<jcastro> HEY PAULTAG
<paultag> jcastro: HEY GEORGE
<jcastro> man the AMA ended up being pretty awesome
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<paultag> mhall119: How smart is the LD planet?
<paultag> mhall119: I was just pulling up links in the background, and ubuntu-ca looks to have randal's feed in it - if I add randal's feed, it'll bork, yes?
<mhall119> not very
<mhall119> if by "bork" you mean "display duplicates", then maybe
<paultag> mhall119: so it'd be sane to reject randal's for reason that it's included indirectly?
<mhall119> I would think so, yeah
<paultag> mhall119: ok, thanks
<jcastro> "Any plans to make Unity more themeable? That's my biggest gripe with it right now, and I'm sure a lot of users feel the same."
<mhall119> I mean, I could have it check for duplicate uid, but there's no gurantee that 2 distinct blogs won't use the same uid
<jcastro> he should just set a wallpaper
<paultag> jcastro: can I quote that ;)
<jono> jcastro, hey
<mhall119> I hear that gripe a lot, but really, I don't *see* unity 95% of the time, wasn't that the whole point of it?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah. I'm not so sure that's something we should care about
<jono> jcastro, want to hear something that will make you kill yourself?
<jono> jcastro, http://www.noisecreep.com/2011/09/02/axel-rudi-pell-holy-diver-song/
<jcastro> mhall119: well, if you like red corvettes let's say, and you set a red corvette wallpaper, your unity will look .... wait for it ..... red.
<jcastro> jono: looking
<mhall119> jcastro: what happens if you put a screenshot of Unity as your wallpaper?
<jcastro> jono: one of those nu metal bands does a dio cover that makes me want to kill myself
<jcastro> mhall119: don't do that. space/time continum, etc.
<jcastro> jono: man dude, this is pretty awesome
<jcastro> (being serious)
<mhall119> yeah, I found that out about 2 hours from now
<jcastro> jono: I envision when I get old, sitting in Vegas with some lounge singer singing this.
<jcastro> wondering what happened to my life, etc.
<jcastro> like that Nicholas Cage movie
<jcastro> jono: guess what I heard on the radio today
<jcastro> Mercyful Fate!
<jcastro> it came on and I looked at Jill and was like "wait until you hear this guy's voice."
<jcastro> then it hit her like a ton of bricks, lol
<jcastro> hmm, I wonder if they have a best of CD.
<jcastro> I can see myself getting that, but nothing more than just that.
<jono> jcastro, we can't be friends anymore
<jono> jcastro, it is not a patch on this monstrosity - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c15yM77xkP4
<jcastro> ok this one's a bit too much
<jono> a bit?
<jono> I punched a hole in my monitor
<jono> lo
<jono> lol
<jcastro> oh god
<jcastro> is that a guitar?
<jcastro> it sounds like they want to be NIN
<jcastro> wow, this is horrible
<jono> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpl5mOAXNl4
<jcastro> oh yes, found it
<jcastro> mercyful fate does have a best of
<jcastro> don't touch! never ever steal!
<jcastro> unless, you're in for the kill!
<jcastro> you've been caught, by the curse of the pharoah oh ....
<jcastro> chugga chugga
<mhall119> choo choo
<jcastro> hmm, King Diamond also has a "Best of" Album.
<jcastro> Come on, really dude. You have like 2 good songs, tops.
<paultag> jono: mhall119: feeds done. I just did them over a snack. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoPortalFeeds#preview <- there's a report in the added column in what was done
<paultag> All were approved except Randal's, since it's there via CA
<jcastro> ugh, I hate impulse music buys, I already want to strangle this guy
<jcastro> jono: you should have interveened
<jcastro> hmm, at least the rest of the band knows how to jam
<paultag> hunh, it works.
<paultag> clever
<jcastro> good, I hate that guy
<paultag> >:)
<paultag> $ ping dev.darkshed.net -c 1 | grep PING | awk '{print $3}'
<paultag> (85.214.125.13)
<paultag> $ ping fluxbox.org -c 1 | grep PING | awk '{print $3}'
<paultag> (85.214.125.13)
<paultag> muhahaha
<mhall119> thanks paultag
<paultag> mhall119: yep
<paultag> back to fighting the never-ending battle for better softwar
<paultag> e
<akgraner> jono does Canonical have training aides for teaching Ubuntu.  I've been asked to teach a class of 9th graders Ubuntu.  I was hoping to find a curriculum that just needs to be updated.  If you don't know could you point me in the right direction? Please and thank you!
<jono> akgraner, nope, nothing like that exists afaik
<akgraner> I've already ordered the official Ubuntu book for all the students, but I know I'm going to need a more formal outline to present to the school...
<jono> akgraner, maybe ask Ubuntu Youth
<jono> would be awesome if you developed such a course
<akgraner> well I'm going to have to :-)  so I'll share it with everyone and let people add to it  - if this goes well the whole school may migrate :-)
<mhall119> akgraner: ask the Edubuntu team too, they might have something
<akgraner> mhall119, that's true - I'll hunt dinda down too :-)
<paultag> jono: akgraner: there was an ubuntu community learning project (UCLP) that had such materials IIRC
<paultag> akgraner: might want to ask pleia2 or doctormo about it
<paultag> this was before that team exploded
<akgraner> Thanks y'all I'll explore all these options :-)  I only have 4 weeks to come up with this so I'll be hustling :-) b/c of course I said, "No problem,  can teach them!"
<mhall119> akgraner: you can't just tell them to figure it out themselves?
<akgraner> um not if I want a paycheck from them :-)
<mhall119> oh, you're getting paid for this?
<mhall119> nice
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> I don't turn down money...
<mhall119> good career advice
<akgraner> While I may give it away and share it  - I'll take it gladly :-)
<mhall119> I can just imagine your brain: "You mean there will be a captive audience I can tell about the wonders of Ubuntu *and* I'll get paid to do it?!?!"
<akgraner> oh heck yeah :-) that's exactly what I thought
<akgraner> and none of this would have happened if I hadn't broken my knee - my physical therapist started asking me about Ubuntu.  Then I gave him the official book and a subscription to Ubuntu User.  He went to the PTA and School Officials and pitched the plan to try it with one grade and BAM the rest will hopefully be history...
<akgraner> See it does pay to talk to everyone who will listen about Ubuntu :-)
<cjohnston> jono, mhall119 paultag et al... I don't know about mhall119, but I would prefer that, since access was given to the LC, that the LC be responsible for adding/checking blogs, (or you jono since you also have access). If there is a problem with adding a blog feel free to ask for assistance.. other than that, I'd personally rather not be responsible for that part.
<paultag> cjohnston: keep reading backlog
<cjohnston> I know that mhall119 said that he wanted the loco council to make the decisions.. im mostly saying that I'd rather that the LC make decisions and add, which I don't see, but could have missed him mentioning about adding them as well
<paultag> cjohnston: dude, I don't want to keep repeating conversations - I did it, I don't think anyone left with the impression that ya'll are managing it
<paultag> cjohnston: I'm busy
<paultag> cjohnston: we can chat later, there's no issue
<cjohnston> ok
<pleia2> akgraner: ubuntu learning is a bit defunct, but only because I don't have volunteers to help write course materials (doctormo has written 5 sysadmin classes that he was teaching up near boston for a while)
<pleia2> we're still over in #ubuntu-learning though
<akgraner> pleia2, I have 5 people now wanting to help - one person was a college level teacher for 20 years :-)  so I'll share the googledoc link with you and anyone who wants to help is welcome to :-)  I'll start on this on Monday as I need to finish a million other things between now and Sunday :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: awesome, darkwingduck joined recently too so we'll see
<akgraner> sweet!
<pleia2> I'm at an airport now so we can touch base tuesday :)
<akgraner> :-)  thank you!
 * pleia2 finally using her fancy lounge pass!
<akgraner> great!  have a great weekend! and don't worry about UWN we'll take care of it...no stress for you this weekend :-P
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> Ok who wants to teach me how to start a project in LP :-)  That should be a good Global Jam event  -teaching akgraner to use LP for more that filing bugs and joining teams...I think if I ask pgraner their may be a fight :-)  I'll see if I can figure it out on Sunday but if I get stuck I'm pinging y'all  - consider this your warning :-)
<akgraner> s/their/there
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> czajkowski, morning/afternoon :-)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> hi
<akgraner> time for me to head to our global jam - check back in with y'all soon :-)
<jussi> 35C.... WHY??????? :(
<akgraner> anyone else running oneiric can you check to see if checkbox/system testing will work for you - I can't get it to run for me using oneiric
<czajkowski> akgraner: where do I run it
<akgraner> pgraner's filing the bug since he can't get it to run either as I am still packing to take stuff to our global jam venue
<czajkowski> having issues with getting U1 to run
<czajkowski> cant launch gwibber
<akgraner> czajkowski, go to the dash and type "system testing"
<akgraner> you should see the icon show up click on it and see if it opens up for you
<akgraner> Thank you!
<akgraner> I am set to demo this in about an hour - and it looks like I will have to fall back to Natty
<akgraner> here's the bug number if you can't get to work for you either -  840376
<akgraner> yeah there's a lot of broken stuff in the beta I am finding  - I think I likes the alpha better :-/
<akgraner> well I gotta run thanks czajkowski for trying it - I have an hour to drive to the venue...more later
<czajkowski>  ant get it to run
<czajkowski> *cant
<czajkowski> alt f2  and typing it there causes machine to lock up
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks - yep it's borked - can you me to that bug number please...
<czajkowski> which bug number ?
<czajkowski> bug #840376
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840376 in checkbox "System Testing (aka checkbox-gtk) fails to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840376
<nigelb> AlanBell: ara blogged about something related to that.
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> akgraner: ^
<paultag> akgraner: hey, you jamming?
<paultag> akgraner: I need you to do something if you are
<paultag> akgraner: and like nowish
<paultag> :)
<paultag> akgraner: if you're at the NC jam, can you stand up and ask for "John Riselvato". He worked on a few of my projects in the past, and I would love it if you could give him a (over the top) welcome
<paultag> akgraner: get him to stand up and wave and all that other humiliating crud
 * AlanBell looks forward to meeting openiduser560 at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1257/detail/
<czajkowski> akgraner: why ?
 * popey waves to everyone
<akgraner> paultag, sorry - I wasn't looking at IRC during the jam
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> It all worked out - I just showed everyone how to get to system testing (no one but me and Pete and one other person were running oneiric) and I showed them the  mock-ups and gave them the overview and asked them to join the UF LP team and maiing list and send in feedback
<akgraner> then I just showed everyone what Beta 1 was looking like and highlighted the coolness of the software center :-)  it was fun..
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-09-04
<akgraner> nigelb, which blog post did ara mention that on?
<akgraner> b/c the email to the UF mailing list asked that we test it this weekend..hmmm
<mhall119> paultag: http://mhall119.com/2011/08/just-f-ing-do-it-2-0/
<paultag> mhall119: RE: If someone tells you how to make your stuff better, then you definitely should take their advise and make it better!  But here?s my caveat to that: Make it better in the next version, not this one.
<paultag> mhall119: I think you're totally right
<mhall119> \o/
<paultag> mhall119: writting a comment now, but that post is spot on (I'm also flattered at all the kind words :) )
<mhall119> :)
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes i like Doctor Who. I also quite like Sherlock too.
<doctormo> paultag: Hello mate, up to much tonight?
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, I'll be doing some much work in a few minutes
<paultag> doctormo: decompressing from the week
<paultag> doctormo: reading the IMAP spec :)
<doctormo> Aye, me too, Doctor Who + Banana Ice Cream + Irish Strew Pie with Muchy Peas.
<doctormo> Not all at once though.
<paultag> :)
<doctormo> But you will enjoy the rocking dbus tests.
<paultag> doctormo: dude, you're about to get a kick out of the protocol implementation and testing stuff too
<paultag> doctormo: it's so perfect and everything's so nice
<paultag> at least right now
<doctormo> paultag: Stick this draft api somewhere safe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681555/
<paultag> doctormo: roger doger, ty
<doctormo> paultag: Okie-dokie-lokie
<nigelb> jcastro: do you know what jason smith's irc nick is? Dbo?
<AlanBell> DBO
<akgraner> nigelb, you around? And do you have a few minutes
<nigelb> akgraner: yes
<nigelb> I am now
<nigelb> AlanBell: Thanks. I put that in, but I wasn't very sure :)
 * popey notes http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntuweeklynews
 * popey wonders if czajkowski knows this chap
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcm-touchpad/+bug/580090/comments/4 LoL
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 580090 in kcm-touchpad "Circular Scrolling not working" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nigelb> hehe
<czajkowski> popey: know who ?
<popey> see link
<czajkowski> nope dont think so
<popey> Sean Fell czajkowski
<czajkowski> hmmm don't know anyone by that name
<popey> he's from tipperary
<popey> @seanfell
<czajkowski> popey: see my harrods pics today on G+
<popey> ya
<czajkowski> most amusing day
<popey> just found it odd that he has a channel called ubuntuweeklynews
<czajkowski> you can buy a lot of police stuff there oddly enough
<czajkowski> well if he is giving weekly news updates...
<czajkowski> dont know him and not sure if he's in the -ie team
<czajkowski> well he could be and not on irc on active on ml
<czajkowski> I know more folks in limerick are becoming active
<czajkowski> and we had 3 jams there this weekend
<popey> yeah, he mentioned the jam
<popey> i only found it because he mentioned uupc and I got a google alert about it
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> I may now know who he is
<czajkowski> could be one of the folks doing a short podcast
<czajkowski> he does irc but not under that nick
<jcastro> OMG POPEY IS BACK.
<jcastro> hello guvnor!
<popey> pip pip
<AlanBell> so whats with the (c) Canonical Design video topped and tailed by OMG Ubuntu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7NBWPzFKYw
<AlanBell> was the original released under a CC-BY-SA license?
<jcastro> probably not licensed with anything
<jcastro> I think it was just in john lea's people dir
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<bilal> pleia2: Yup, now that dholbach is online, I'll talk to him
<bilal> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hey bilal
<bilal> you got my e-mail I sent yesterday?
<bilal> I assume no, since it was a weekend
<dholbach> yes, I got it
<dholbach> let me check the schedule
<dholbach> bilal, let me ping ogra - maybe he can swap with you
<bilal> thanks
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> and good morning all
<dholbach> dpm, how was your WE?
<dpm> very good, we had a friend from Heidelberg visiting us
<dpm> how was yours?
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> mine was quite busy, but busy with lots of good stuff :)
<dpm> yeah, it's good to be busy if you're having fun :)
<dholbach> dpm, when you have a bit of time, can you check the permissions of the files in http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/_static/?
<dholbach> dpm, I'm not quite sure what changed, but it seems to have changed
<dpm> dholbach, https://pastebin.canonical.com/73086/
<dholbach> and I assume all the links are dead?
<dpm> dholbach, yes, they're dead, there is no ../singlehtml directory
<dholbach> alright, I'll look into it
<dholbach> the links break when I move stuff around in the script
<dpm> I think it should be ../../singlehtml
<dholbach> dpm, if you could update the script again and run it again that'd be very nice :)
<dpm> dholbach, done, the page looks nicer now :)
<dholbach> I hope the code is also going to be a bit more robust now :)
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<bilal> dholbach: mterry just confirmed that he's ready to swap with me
<dholbach> bilal, awesome
<dholbach> let me update the wiki
<bilal> I'll inform the youth team about the change in schedule
<dholbach> you're all set
<czajkowski> bilal: what did you need the CC for the other day ?
<bilal> czajkowski: UDW schedule change
<czajkowski> well that wouldnt have been a CC issue really but ok :)
<bilal> dholbach: so when is my schedule now? I can't access the wiki, my connection seems to fail for every server in the UK
<bilal> I mean session
<dholbach> bilal, tomorrow 18 UTC
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, hey!
<jono> hows things dholbach?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<jono> dholbach, good thanks :-)
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b6eec0bbda49245d605d60f0070036b99fedcb80?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> dpm, mhall119 will be a few mins late
<dpm> no worries
<jono> dpm, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d23d588f525f5cde50235bef01fc83a5a458a41d?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dholbach> alright, calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/efca25b83e71f16eebeb23d9492f31de2fd506cd?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<daker> hi
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-28
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, have you got an automatic mailing system for sponsorship, so responses are sent automatically depending on the status of it?
<JoseeAntonioR> ^: that's in summit
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: no, summit doesn't do the mailing, those are done manually
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: wouldn't it be nice to have that feature? added to the "sponsorship status" page it'd be a super system
<bkerensa> jono: I'm finally a Ubuntu Accomplishments Contributor ;p
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer-developers/ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer/accomplishments-viewer/revision/166
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<jono> thanks bkerensa!
<bkerensa> ;p
<czajkowski> morning folks
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: you know much about AU ?
<dholbach> no, not really
<czajkowski> trying to work out the best URL to put on LP to point to an external tracker aka AU under maas
<czajkowski> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=maas  or http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/maas?sort=active&pagesize=50
<dholbach> no idea I'm afraid :-/
<czajkowski> no worries
<czajkowski> moves into one of the other items on the to do list
<czajkowski> it's kinda never ending today
<jussi> AU is a valuable metal iirc :P
 * jussi hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> what have I done......
<czajkowski> or
<czajkowski> what do you want
<jussi> czajkowski: :P :P Just make you cringe inside... :D
<czajkowski> no no cringing
<czajkowski> Ive noticed my pings increasing to get LP work done since I've started :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: you about to help for a tick
<czajkowski> please..
<czajkowski> jcastro: any idea why I get http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/maas 57 results this way and http://askubuntu.com/search?q=maas 67 this way
<popey> because the second one searches inside the questions, not just the tags
<popey> so some questions will have mass in the text but not mass as a tag
<popey> hence more
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> most confusing
<czajkowski> popey: thanks
<popey> it does say in the top right :)
<popey> stupid CTRL+W
<dpm> any wiki guru around here who could tell me if it's possible to add a link within a page that takes you to the edit version of another page? I've tried adding a link as [[SomePage?action=edit|edit me]], but the wiki simply tries to create a page called "SomePage?action=edit" whenevr I click on it
<czajkowski> dpm: can you add a link to a shortented link like bit.ly
<dpm> hm... clever
<czajkowski> every once ina  while I get a good one!
<dpm> thanks czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> :)
<dpm> actually, I should probably be able to use the full URL as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SomePage
<czajkowski> dpm: but now that I hae you :)
 * dpm tries
<czajkowski> any wee chance we can get translation love on the membership page...
<dpm> czajkowski, I'll see what I can do, but I'm working full time on app development right now. Let me see if I've got some time before eod
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> or else tell me who or what to do
<czajkowski> f I should mail a certain list I can do that
<dpm> ok
<czajkowski> http://impressapenguin.com/ hhehehe
<dholbach> 213 people in #u-classroom - not bad for a start
<pleia2> mhall119: is there any plans in the works to upgrade loco.ubuntu.com's server to 12.04? I'm wondering if we should be telling people to dev on 10.04 (plus that gets rid of the need to s/2.6/2.7 in instructions)
<pleia2> of course that's sucky because... 10.04 :)
<czajkowski> heheh
<pleia2> but writing some python 2.7 specific stuff only to learn it won't run in production wouldn't be great either
<pleia2> (is there much between 2.6 and 2.7 to be worried about?)
<pleia2> anyway, I bring this up because I saw updates to the ltp blueprint today about people sending emails to their locos about working on it, and I didn't get to updating instructions yet :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: ah Iv'e yet to send the mail about dev
<czajkowski> I've a longer mail to go out
<pleia2> czajkowski: cprofitt acked his action item to do the same
<czajkowski> most likely will not get to that till tomorrow, I thought 2 mails and a blog post was a lot already today :)
<pleia2> so I was like "oh no, everyone is sending them out!" :)
<czajkowski> ack
<pleia2> it's really quite simple to get it going in 12.04 since daker fixed the environment issue I ran into, just a quick change in one file from the current instructions
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> I'm around till 17:00 UTC tomorrow and then just for the CC call although will be at the airport for that so this should be fun
<mhall119> pleia2: the problem is that loco.u.c shares the server with a bunch of other sites (I don't recall which), they'd all have to be able to upgrade to 12.04
<czajkowski> all the ones on the DC move
<czajkowski> I can ask to see how much hassle it would be to upgrade if you want
<czajkowski> as I'm in hands reach of them now
<mhall119> there isn't much difference between 2.6 and 2.7, as far as I know loco-team-portal runs fine on 2.7
<pleia2> mhall119: I know, just asking if any plans were in the works
<mhall119> we'll get a new django version though, so it'll need to be tested with that
<mhall119> pleia2: daker would be the one to coordinage an upgrade
<mhall119> I don't know if he's talked with IS about it yet or not
<pleia2> I'm really just asking so we know what to recommend to potential devs
<pleia2> I don't care when it gets upgraded ;) but I don't want to tell people to dev on 12.04 if their code will be useless on 10.04 django and python 2.6
<mhall119> pleia2: python 2.6 if they have it, 2.7 if they don't, and yeah it's kind of a sucky situation
<mhall119> the django version we install to virtualenv should roughly match what's in production
<mhall119> regardless of whether they are on 12.04 or not
<pleia2> ok
<mhall119> so only the python version would be different
<pleia2> should we recommend people not use 2.7 stuff for now?
<pleia2> stuff == new python things in 2.7
<mhall119> yeah, but knowing which ones are new isn't always obvious
<pleia2> of course
<mhall119> but 2.6 to 2.7 is *much* better than when we went 2.4 to 2.6
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> ok, I'll add a new step to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal for 12.04 about manually updating the python version in the Makefile
<czajkowski> ok I've spokent to elmo
<czajkowski> he will upgrae the machine that ltp is on
<czajkowski> if we get someone to help cordinate it
<czajkowski> aka find someoen to poke the other 15 people who have stuff on that server
<czajkowski> so if darker wants to do this I will help
<czajkowski> then cranberry will be on 12/04
<pleia2> I really wasn't suggesting an upgrade, since it needs to be tested and all and I don't know who is available for that, I was just asking for my instructions
<dholbach> alright, dinner time - see you tomorrow :)
<Pici> Where would I point someone looking for help/resources programming a HUD plugin?
<mhall119> Pici: depends on what is meant by "HUD plugin"
 * Pici shrugs
<mhall119> HUD reads data from the indicators
<mhall119> if it's in an indicator menu (including appmenu indicator, which does the global menu) then it'll be in HUD
<Pici> mhall119: I personally don't use Unity (yeah, boo hiss whatever), so I'm a bit unfamiliar with its parts.  I suggested they try to ask in #ubuntu-unity.
<mhall119> outside of that, there really isn't anything else you can do
<mhall119> #ubuntu-unity would work, yeah
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: how was the first day of UDW ?
<dholbach> busy :)
<dholbach> I think last I checked it was close to 300 folks in there
<dholbach> LOADS of questions
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> impressive
<dholbach> yeah, can't complain :)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<czajkowski> mhall119: would he be at school perhaps at this hour ?
<mhall119> hmmm, probably
<mhall119> if school has started up again for him
<czajkowski> ah true
<mhall119> do you know who else has edit permissions on the ubuntu-on-air calendar?
<czajkowski> we have another calendar?
<czajkowski> um.. nope sorry, popey or jcastro might know.
<popey> mhall119, pretty sure jcastro wanted to drop the calendar, I may be confused though
<mhall119> popey: I just need someone to remove my scheduled Q&A session, wherever it is
<popey> pass
<popey> i haven't touched any calendars
<mhall119> well, at least the on-air website isn't showing my Q&A
<dholbach> alright, I've got to run - see you tomorrow :)
<daker> Obama is doing an AMA http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/ :D
<mhall119> the President on Reddit?  What can *possibly* go wrong
<bkerensa> mhall119: Unicorns
 * AlanBell gives up trying to follow that on reddit, worst UI evar.
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> bkerensa: Unicorns are always a concern, yes
<bkerensa> mhall119: Q: Do you have cats if so can you post pictures?
<bkerensa> lol
<daker> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103037366582313115962/posts/bebjKi3fdeW
<bkerensa> mhall119: We need a Ubuntu AMA https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/mozilla.reps.general/H3exCyld9lQ
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> bkerensa: we've had several
<bkerensa> mhall119: a group AMA
<mhall119> oh, a group one, that's be fun
<mhall119> "I am the Ubuntu community"
<bkerensa> mhall119: like AMA Ubuntu Community Team etc
<bkerensa> LOL
<mhall119> resistance is futile, you will be assimilated
<bkerensa> I dont think that would work so well :P
<mhall119> "We are the Ubuntu Community! Exterminate! Exterminate!" ?
<philballew> Im still waiting for the Mark Shuttleworth ama...
<bkerensa> as if
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> didn't he do one?
<mhall119> he's done a bunch on IRC
<philballew> he does one with irc in open week
<philballew> Im co running that, i was gonna post it to reddit to inform people maybe
<mhall119> unfortunately all the "Ask Mark" questions tend to fall into one of two categories, either "Why are you/Ubuntu/Canonical so evil?" or "the drivers for my SoundBlaster 2640 don't compile on Gutsy, why not?"
<mhall119> and the obligatory "what was it like in space?", which to be honest, I'd ask too
<philballew> I wish I knew why people thought its evil. Also, thats a kernel issue anyway.
<philballew> I wish I was in space. Im just stuck in San Diego
<mhall119> that's what I mean, they're either baited questions, or overly technical
<bkerensa> mhall119: You haven't asked him yet?
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> philballew: you at plumbers conf?
<mhall119> bkerensa: so, we were...busy...last UDS
<mhall119> s/so/no/
<philballew> mhall119, no, I live in SD, though linuxcon is this weekend here. Way to pricey for me
<philballew> s weekend/week
<mhall119> oh, I didn't realize they charged admission
<bkerensa> mhall119: even at night? He came outside plenty and chatted :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: the only time I spent with him at UDS was on stage at the closing party
<bkerensa> philballew: I am sure you could get sponsored since you live local if you sent a couple e-mails
<mhall119> bkerensa: as you'll recall
<bkerensa> mhall119: What? You were on stage?
<bkerensa> >.<
<mhall119> or, maybe you won't recall
<bkerensa> I don't
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I'm here, and yep, school has already started
<mhall119> see, when you drink too much, you don't remember the embarrassing stuff
<philballew> bkerensa, Might, but I have school all day. College is overrated
<JoseeAntonioR> I haven't scheduled another of your sessions, and yeah, jcastro wanted to drop it
<JoseeAntonioR> we may be using the fridge calendar, though
<bkerensa> I remember somehow arriving on the stage.... I do not recall going up the steps... but yeah
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ok, cool, I just didn't want something to tell people to attend my session when I wasn't doing it
<cjohnston> howdy.. from Plumbers and LinuxCon
<mhall119> bkerensa: oh yeah, you went up too, different song though
<bkerensa> cjohnston: ;p
<cjohnston> :-P
<bkerensa> mhall119: Thank goodness nobody filmed
<mhall119> philballew: see you should work on summit and get a free pass like cjohnston
<mhall119> bkerensa: amen to that
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Summit got you to LinuxCon?
<bkerensa> =/
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't remember mhall119 on stage
<philballew> mhall119, alright, If only my phtyon skills didn't suck.
<JoseeAntonioR> and I wasn't drunk
<bkerensa> philballew: django even
<philballew> I do know rails
<philballew> and php
<bkerensa> peh
<bkerensa> rails is lame :P
<mhall119> if you know php and ruby, you'll be able to pick up on python easily
<philballew> I have to learn java this semester... gonna be interesting.
<mhall119> uh, I'm sorry
<cjohnston> bkerensa: uh huh
<bkerensa> http://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks#Ruby_sucks_because:
<cjohnston> I think I know why philballew's python skills suck.. he spells it phtyon :-P
<cjohnston> kidding
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's not exactly free though, I lied, they're making cjohnston work for it
<philballew> haha, laying in bed typing.
<mhall119> philballew: welcome to my work day
<mhall119> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: that's my work day at both my day jobs
<mhall119> "can't fight fires right now, trying to get mhall119 to review summit branches"
<philballew> He would really be good if there was a fire in a data center.
<cjohnston> I don't have security clearance for DCs.. heh
<mhall119> nah, data centers have halon gas suppression systems
<cjohnston> they still use halon?
<mhall119> I dunno, but it sounded clever didn't it?
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> I think that halon is going away
<philballew> cjohnston, your in San Diego?
<cjohnston> slowly
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> you're slowly in San Diego?
<philballew> Ah, If it see you ill make sure to say hi.
<cjohnston> moving away from halon
<philballew> cjohnston, You need to get a good burrito here.
<cjohnston> philballew: I went to Old Town Mexican Cafe last night
<philballew> one that screams, unhealthy, and really tasty.
<philballew> What was it called?
<cjohnston> Old Town Mexican Cafe
<philballew> ah, that one. Not sure if you just ment one in sd. are you gonna be here friday night?
<philballew> If so avoid downtown
<cjohnston> ok
<philballew> Its critical mass night
<philballew> bkerensa, portland has that right?
<bkerensa> philballew: Portland is a neverending Critical Mass
<bkerensa> but yes we do have it
<bkerensa> its very irritating though :P
<philballew> But its how I have fun!
<JoseeAntonioR> Lima has terrible traffic jams every single day
<philballew> Well, Im about to ride downtown to drop off a package at that hotel.
<bkerensa> philballew: There is a push to make bicyclists have licenses in Portland coming :)
<philballew> lame
<philballew> cjohnston, jorge is not in sd to is he?
<bkerensa> philballew: not really... there have been plenty of cases where bicyclists have injured pedestrians in Portland or damaged vehicles
<philballew> I ran into a parked car once
<bkerensa> Last year a pedestrian got hit by a bicyclist and stuck with a $30k hospital bill because the bicyclist kept riding away
<philballew> ass  move
<cjohnston> philballew: no
<philballew> ah, no worries. just have a shirt for him
<cjohnston> You can give it to me
<philballew> alright, well I was gonna drop be at the hotel lobby at like 6
<philballew> Giving a shirt to jono
<philballew> Well, at the desk anyway.
<cjohnston> I'm not actually going to give Jorge the shirt tho. lol
<philballew> its true. But make sure to see him see you wearing it.
<pleia2> bkerensa: I learned pretty quickly in Portland that bikes have the right of way everywhere :)
<pleia2> I was hit by one on a sidewalk in SF (they didn't stop), no more assuming they will yield for pedestrians, I jump out of the way
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-30
<philballew> Im a nice biker usually
<philballew> pleia2, you should get a bike :)
<pleia2> I have a bike
<philballew> ah, did not know
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah... Its funny they are going to close a entire street to through traffic even cars because there have been to many bike accidents
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> instead of just closing it to bikes maybe?
<czajkowski> morning
<cjohnston> good night
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ello
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, I swapped gema's session and mine for UDW. I updated the wiki and I believe the only step missing is to update the classroom calendar. Do you know a) if that's all I need to do and b) who can update the calendar?
<dholbach> dpm, I'll do it
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back :)
<mhall119> dpm: do we have a call with jono at 1500?
<dpm> mhall119, it's scheduled, but I'm not sure if he'll be there. I was about to send an e-mail about it, as at that time I've got my UDW session now
<dpm> mhall119, ok, sent e-meil
<dpm> *mail
<dpm> wow, mhall119, you're super quick in resharing :)
<mhall119> it's the webapps integration, I *love* getting notify-osd popups when someone posts something
<dpm> :)
<dpm> it'd be cool to have control over for which G+ circles you get notification
<mhall119> yeah, that'd be helpful
<popey> SARCASM DETECTED!
<mhall119> popey: false positive, that comment was sincere
 * popey gives his sarcasmatron a whack
<mhall119> but I was using a fair amount of sarcasm with the kids, so maybe it was detecting that
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> lazy, it's been morning for a while
<cjohnston> its 7am
<mhall119> w 20
<snap-l> I'll give the googler who invents an event silencer $20
<snap-l> I don't care about events from certain circles.
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> snap-l: maybe there's a plugin for that?
<snap-l> JoseeAntonioR: Not when it shows up on my calendar.
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, just noticed the developers roundtable session is moderated
<dholbach> can you change it? I'm a bit busy right now
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll get someone to do it
<dholbach> great
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: all set?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, yep!
<popey> jcastro, does juju-jitsu work with juju from precise, or do you only ever use juju from ppa?
<dpm-laptop> phew, two 30 minutes UDW sessions with completely different subjects was fun. A bit hectic, mind you :)
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<daker> mhall119: when they are going to announce the sponsorship results ?
<mhall119> daker: Monday
<mhall119> that's what I'm being told anyway
<daker> mhall119: ok
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-31
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, do you still have logs of your sessions yesterday? it seems like irclogs.u.c or its bot was offline for ~15m
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1208/StartWithAppDev
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1208/IntroToUbuntuTranslations
<dpm> dholbach, I should have them, but I'm about to run, will try to upload them later on today or Monday
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, I've just looked and unfortunately, as I did the UDW sessions from another computer, I don't have the logs :(
<dpm> perhaps someone else who was in #ubuntu-classroom?
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, perhaps? ^
<dpm> anyway, I need to run, see you in a few hours
<dholbach> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> I have private logs of what happened, made by XChat :)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, do you think you could paste the relevant lines into the wiki pages? O:-)
<JoseeAntonioR> you mean, all the sessions? or just the ones that are missing?
<dholbach> in dpm's sessions there are ~15 minutes missing
<dholbach> the rest I all put up on the wiki already
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me check
<dholbach> awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> log 1 fixed
<dholbach> hero!
<JoseeAntonioR> and, second log fixed too
<dholbach> thanks a lot JoseeAntonioR
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob :)
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone! :)
<dpm> have a good one dholbach!
<dholbach> you too :)
<jbicha> jcastro: I'm curious how much the WordPress charm costs per month to deploy on Amazon, maybe that could be another blog post
<popey> jbicha, yeah, me too, I'm considering moving my blog off a vps to the cloud
<popey> then post some wildly contentious stuff about gnomebuntu, fill it with ads, juju deploy more hosts and rake in the google adsense revenue
<greg-g> popey_trollscore++
<greg-g> btw, jbicha I wanted to say thanks for your work on gnomebuntu, even though my comment on that bug asking for 12.04 SRU may have come across badly :)
<jbicha> greg-g: no your comment was fine, the custom keyboard shortcuts problem on 12.04 is unfortunate
<jbicha> we could have stuck with gnome-shell 3.2 but I think people wanted the new gnome-shell more than an easy way to manipulate keyboard shortcuts
<greg-g> jbicha: well, I'm nothing without my keyboard shortcuts :) I unfortunately had to switch to Debian to get my work laptop functional
<jbicha> furthermore, the problem can't be sanely fixed in a PPA either
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> seems deeply rooted
<jbicha> I mean you could build gnome-control-center and gnome-settings-daemon without the gconf reversion patches but then keyboard shortcuts wouldn't be configurable in Unity
<greg-g> so it is an XOR situation
<jbicha> we're still cleaning up bugs introduced by the Unity gsettings migration in Quantal
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> again, thanks much for your work on this, jbicha
<jbicha> seb128 is proposing that we default to shipping the GNOME-1 release (ie GNOME 3.4 for 12.10, 3.6 for 13.04) to give more time for Ubuntu integration
<jbicha> I don't like the idea but we'll see what happens
<greg-g> huh, interesting
<daker> pleia2, czajkowski mhall119 the most people i have seen posting about there inbox use this :D ttp://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/08/31/for-dont-want-emails-inbox-the-magic-pause-button
<mhall119> daker: I don't get the purpose
<daker> mhall119: when the extension is enabled it can put all your coming email under a certain tag, and can notify the sender that the response may delay
<greg-g> so vacation autoresponder plus auto archiving/tagging
<daker> yes
<mhall119> oh, ok, that makes sense now
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-01
<bkerensa> mhall119: sumo instance is tango down
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179147/
<bkerensa> what am I missing again?
<mhall119> bkerensa: probably a python-dev package or something
<daker> bkerensa: yes python-dev package
<bkerensa> mhall119: when I do ./vendor/src/schematic/schematic migrations/
<bkerensa> its not loading the schematic
<JoseeAntonioR> people in the UK: www.freecoke.co.uk
<mhall119> bkerensa: what do you mean it's not loading?
<mhall119> is it giving an error?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-09-02
<pleia2> cjohnston_: argh, bug 1044457 is awful
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044457 in launchpad "group membership expire date "self renewal" can not be set: "Wrong Type"... again" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044457
 * pleia2 me toos and hopes for quick resolution
<bkerensa> cjohnston_: So I looked at #1044457 and there was quite a bit weird spacing in the strings that make that feature work
<bkerensa> I stripped out the extra spacing in a commit so we will see if the LP team thinks it will resolve it
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: would you mind if I apply the changes specified in your code review?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: I was going to see if someone from your team could ping the managers and find a small list of new features in 13.10 we want to highlight to users in What's New doc so I can get it in here maybe in the next week or so?
<dholbach> bkerensa, Jono does a blog series about stuff that's new right now - I guess that could be used?
<bkerensa> dholbach: does he tag these blog posts or name them in some way?
<dholbach> linked from http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/21/ubuntu-in-a-nutshell-series/
<dholbach> hola ara
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> dholbach: so I think thats more process... Looking more for gems of new features that would be different from last release
<bkerensa> here is 13.04 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/saucy/view/head:/ubuntu-help/C/whats-new.page
<bkerensa> which was mostly unchanged from 12.10
<bkerensa> hoping to list some significant changes this cycle
<philipballew> hola dholbach bkerensa.
<bkerensa> maybe ask Desktop Team?
<smartboyhw> Hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew, smartboyhw
<dholbach> bkerensa, sure - you can just ask them in #ubuntu-desktop - the Europeans should have just woken up or should in a bit :)
<philipballew> smartboyhw, up early?
<smartboyhw> philipballew, oy!? It's 3:14 P.M. here
<ara> dholbach, hey
<philipballew> oh, where in the world are you these days smartboyhw ?
<smartboyhw> philipballew, back at home in Hong Kong
<philipballew> ah, ubuntu says it is 4:15 am there. Must be a glitch or something...
<smartboyhw> philipballew, HUH
<smartboyhw> It's your own time right?
<philipballew> smartboyhw, No, its 12:15 am here
<smartboyhw> philipballew, go to sleep:)
<philipballew> In Ubuntu with the clock you can add a drop down menu to show other cities.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, obviously your time it's wrong:P
<philipballew> smartboyhw, I get my 8 hours in somehow!
<philipballew> smartboyhw, Yeah... I should really fix my laptop one day
<philipballew> welcome aboard dpm !
<dpm> hi philipballew, hi dholbach
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk and relocates to the office
<dholbach> balloons, are you back to work today again?
<balloons> dholbach, I am back indeed
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> can we have a quick call in a bit?
<balloons> mind meld? brain dump?
<balloons> yes, for sure
<dholbach> awesome :)
<elfy> wb balloons - hope you had a good break
<dholbach> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2f80a6e2a84265027d44ae1b00e1bded81db0719
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day! see you!
<jono> balloons, not sure we need a call, seems you and I are pretty aligned
<jono> I assume you would rather focus on the Mir MM prep anyway
<balloons> jono, that sounds fine. basically as we said, mir testing, vUDS sessions, core-apps tests followup.
<balloons> lots of finishing details on all of those
<jono> thanks balloons
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-27
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: finishing dinner, what's up?
<jono> mhall119, can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/27/ubuntu-in-a-nutshell-unity-and-convergence/ :-)
<mhall119> ok
<jono> when you get a sec
<jono> thanks, pal
 * mhall119 was just reading it :)
 * jose goes
<mhall119> jose: I wasn't even done reading it yet :-P
<jose> :P
<jose> I read very quickly
<jono> mhall119, :-)
<Tm_T> good morning community
<jcastro> hey balloons
<smartboyhw> Oh, we are starting vUDS soon right/
<jcastro> any idea if power management for Mir is coming sooner rather than later?
<jcastro> I want to test Mir but losing power management is kind of a deal breaker for me
 * smartboyhw recommends jcastro to ask in #ubuntu-mire
<smartboyhw> #ubuntu-mir
<jcastro> bah
<jcastro> I prefer my own personal valet
<smartboyhw> jcastro, nice;P
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> #ubuntu-mire
<jussi> is that where we go to get mired in long pointless discussions?
<smartboyhw> jussi, good question...
<balloons> hey jcastro
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons
<jcastro> hey balloons
 * smartboyhw beats jcastro to it:)
<balloons> time to join all the rooms :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, holy, Community Roundtable crashes with Community testing
<smartboyhw> balloons, do a test hangout with me
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh
<smartboyhw> balloons, can you hear me?
<smartboyhw> No.
<smartboyhw> balloons, Hangout sucks:(
<balloons> smartboyhw, there is a gear in the upper right that lets you select the input device
<smartboyhw> balloons, I know
<smartboyhw> It doesn't work
<smartboyhw> I did try to use earphones once
<smartboyhw> (On Mumble)
<smartboyhw> It worked
<balloons> right.. it must be unamplified or something. a proper microphone would be helpful
<smartboyhw> balloons, no microphone here:(
<balloons> I'm just surprised it doesn't work with your internal mic
<smartboyhw> balloons, no it doesn't
<smartboyhw> Sigh, can't join:(
<balloons> smartboyhw, so your laptop has an internal mic, but it doesn't work.. or it doesn't have an internal mic?
<balloons> you also might need to select an input device and make sure it's not muted, etc in the pulseaudio panel
<smartboyhw> balloons, it should have a internal mic
<balloons> smartboyhw, check to make sure it's not muted as well with alsamixer
<smartboyhw> balloons, it isn't
<balloons> all input is unmuted, etc? sometimes alsamixer will reveal things the gui panel doesn't
<smartboyhw> balloons, no
<smartboyhw> I mean, not muted
<smartboyhw> Wait, my MIc IS muted
<smartboyhw> DAMN
<smartboyhw> balloons, starting another one with you?
<smartboyhw> YAY!
 * smartboyhw hugs balloons 
<balloons> smartboyhw, :-p
 * smartboyhw can finally participate in vUDS this year
<smartboyhw> :)
<jono> roundtable session happening now: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/meeting/21900/community-roundtable-tue/
<dholbach> we're hanging out in #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<smartboyhw> martboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/google-please-let-me-join-vuds/
<smartboyhw> *smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/google-please-let-me-join-vuds/
<smartboyhw> Have to write this
<popey> smartboyhw: lie about your age ☻
<IdleOne> yeah, that is the solution
<smartboyhw> popey, uh hum
<smartboyhw> I don't lie in my email account
<IdleOne> OMG!Ubuntu: Canonical tells under age users to lie about their age!
<smartboyhw> IdleOne, \o/
<popey> meh, i would
<elfy> I'm 15
<elfy> I always lie about my age
<smartboyhw> elfy, bah
<smartboyhw> That's seriously lying for no good reason
<jono> dholbach, who is responsible for click packages installing on the Nexus devices?
<jono> I noticed that the packages are not installing to /opt when I download them
<dholbach> jono, alecu brought it up in #ubuntu-touch earlier
<dholbach> it might have to do with the switch to read-only images
<dholbach> lool, cjwatson, sergiusens should be able to help I guess
<dholbach> I just got too busy to follow the discussion on the channel
<jono> dholbach, np
<jono> balloons, you need to bang the drum more on Mir MM testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/MultiMonitorTesting/results
<jono> one person has participated so far
<jono> balloons, ?
<jono> did you see my message?
<balloons> jono, ohh I see it now.. flakyness. There is also http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/298/builds/51476/testcases/1572/results
<balloons> so 5 altogether it looks like
<jono> balloons, so what is the difference between the wiki page and that?
<balloons> jono, nothing.. you can report either place
<jono> balloons, why don't we just ask people to use one place?
<balloons> jono, the wiki was used originally so they retained it.. typically everything would be recorded in the tracker
<jono> balloons, so there is no good reason
<jono> balloons, I see little point in having two places to file reports
<jono> lets ask people to use the tracker
<balloons> jono, the reason is that they didn't ask people originally to use the tracker, but instead to use a wiki page
<balloons> they don't want to alienate anyone now, so both still exist. They want as many reports as possible
<balloons> I agree about it's potential for confusion..
<jono> balloons, right, but my point is...why didn't they use the tracker at first?
<jono> we have a QA tracker for tracking manual testing, which this is
<jono> dholbach, can you throw me the hangout URL for the click session?
<dholbach> done
<balloons> jono, you originally created the wiki page for tracking results from the Xmir testing :-) I didn't realize you had done that when we were using the tracker at the same time
<balloons> regardless, we can edit the links out. only 2 people used the wiki
<asomething> dholbach, planet checker script - https://gist.github.com/andrewsomething/6356278
<balloons> let me know and I'll make the edits, which should just more or less freeze the wiki results page from getting further results
<jono> balloons, no, I created the GPU testing wiki page, which was not intended for deep testing
<jono> I didn't createhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/MultiMonitorTesting/results
<dholbach> asomething, you are the hero of heroes
 * dholbach hugs asomething
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow
<balloons> jono, I think doing it on the wiki was confusing.. it was not my intention to do it that way, but I'm making the best of it for testing as it's been done. There is an article on omg that landed this afternoon.. that should help reach more folks. I'm sending reminders that we only have one more day before the testing closes
<jono> balloons, ok, just in the future, lets focus on the tracker
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-28
<bkerensa> woah
<bkerensa> Windows 8 is scary
<bkerensa> its like Xbox Live
<jose> bkerensa: PS3 ftw
<dpm> morning everyone
<Tm_T> morning
<dholbach> dpm, hi Alter
<dholbach> hello everybody :)
<dpm> hallo dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey balloons - I assume you're going to run the quality roundtable, right?
<balloons> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> because I'd like to go to the error reporting click packages one
<Guest4098> dholbach, do you mind setting upthe adk sess?
<Guest4098> damn
<Guest4098> this is jono
<Guest4098> balloons, I assume you are setting up the QA roundtable?
<dholbach> Guest4098, I'd prefer to go to the error reporting session for click packages if possible
<dholbach> but I guess I can do the uak session
<Guest4098> dholbach, maybe you can just get Randall set up - so he creates the hangout and then you add it to summit?
<Guest4098> brb, Jack
<balloons> Guest4098, lol, yes I'll do the roundtable
<dholbach> jono_, no sign of Randall - I'll start the session
<jono_> thanks dholbach, still here with Jack
<jono_> if he doesn't show, just cancel it
<dholbach> jono_, will do
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jcastro, in uds
<jcastro> someone didn't show up this morning and I need to get jamespage added to the track leads so he can manage the streams
<jcastro> be able to edit the hangout details, etc.
<cjohnston> jcastro: james-page I assume?
<jcastro> yes
<cjohnston> done
<jcastro> <3
<jono_> jcastro, I assume you are starting the discourse sess?
<jcastro> yessir
<jono_> and balloons, you are starting the bug reporting sess?
<jcastro> I am all set
<balloons> yes
<balloons> jono_, yes i'll do bug reporting
<jono_> thanks, guys
<dholbach> bah, I just had a bunch of connection drops
<dholbach> poor Jeremy from XDA :/
<dholbach> dpm, looks like my brother's internet will do
<dpm> dholbach, great!
<dholbach> it seems like pmatulis set up the server doc session
<dholbach> so I'll do the click/appstore CI
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow
<jcastro> marcoceppi: do you have a usb joystick or gamepad?
<IdleOne> I find it ironic to be complaing about something be non-free on a non-free social medium
<jcastro> :)
<IdleOne> something being*
<balloons> funny how that works eh IdleOne ?
<balloons> everyone have a good vUDS Day 2?
<IdleOne> I do somewhat understand the concerns but the irony is funny
<jcastro> I am tired man
<jcastro> this virtual thing is hard
<IdleOne> earning your pay this week huh
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, I think so
<jcastro> marcoceppi: "strike suit zero" on steam
<jcastro> thank me later
<marcoceppi> jcastro: because I have _sooo_ much free time ;)
<jcastro> my job here is done
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, I've read your email about discourse! it is great, I think we (LC) can talk about it in the next meeting
<jcastro> SergioMeneses: that would be awesome!
<jcastro> SergioMeneses: any team that wants to go first, let me know!
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, sure!
<jcastro> SergioMeneses: does your team speak native italian on its list?
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, my team speak Spanish
<jcastro> yikes
<jcastro> not even close!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<pleia2> vuds is awesome jcastro doesn't get so many fitbit points
<pleia2> (aww, too late in the day)
<daker> hey mhall119
<daker> do you have a min to review https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1213858/+merge/182782
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-29
<jcastro> pleia2: hahaha yeah for sure
<mhall119> daker: do we know when the team name in LP will happen?
<mhall119> daker: nvm, went back and re-read cz-tab's email, it's set for the 30th so I've approved your MP
<popey> Good morning
<popey> dpm: when you've had your morning coffee can you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/HackDays pls and I'll blog it
<dpm> morning popey, sure, on it
 * popey updates it
<popey> I should have proof read it myself first! :D
<dpm> popey, looks great. I've just added an extra focus on sprinting to 13.10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/HackDays?action=diff&rev2=10&rev1=9
<dpm> thanks for taking care of this
<popey> thanks
<popey> dpm: if you fancy redditing that blog post I won't complain ☻
<dpm> popey, done!
<popey> ta
 * smartboyhw might probably join in the HackDays;P
<popey> smartboyhw: awesome!
<dpm> popey, I've also prepared a page based on the dogfooding campaign, with a set of goals and linked it to the main page. Would you mind having a quick look at the goals I've put in there to see if they make sense, and if you can think of any for the ones marked as TBD? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/SaucySprint
<popey> ooh, excellent.
<popey> brilliant dpm
<dpm> popey, I've shared the announcement on all our social media channels, would you mind sending an e-mail to the core apps and phone lists as well?
<popey> dpm: heh, just typing it now ☻
 * dpm is happy about the telepathy skills still working
<popey> :D
<dpm> :)
<popey> done!
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> thanks popey
<dpm> popey, looking forward to seeing this one landing for the weather app, it seems Raul is on fire: https://code.launchpad.net/~neokore/ubuntu-weather-app/NewScrollAndIcons/+merge/182708
 * dpm tries to find some Jenkins people
<daker> mhall119: thanks!
<popey> oooh
<dpm> ah, actually, it's this one, they've created a new branched that fixes the related tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/FixedTestsNewScrolling/+merge/182852
 * popey relocates to the inlaws to avoid noise
<dholbach> dpm, jetzt soll ich auch noch Zusammenfassungen schreiben! Alter - als nächstes willst Du dass ich arbeite!
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<dpm> dholbach, es war entweder das oder E-Mails schreiben ;)
<dpm> hi daker, we've got an HTML5 session for UDS today, I thought you might be interested to join
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/2013-08-29/display
<jo-erlend__> has Ubuntu ever formally been named Ubuntu Linux?
<popey> jo-erlend__: not really, it was "Ubuntu. Linux for Human Beings". We also had ubuntulinux.com domain from early on which causes some confusion.
<jo-erlend__> popey, right. Thanks, that's what I thought.
<popey> jo-erlend__: "The Ubuntu Linux distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world." from 2006
<jo-erlend__> right. But that means "the Linux distribution called Ubuntu", right? It's not "the distribution called Ubuntu Linux"?
<popey> indeed
<balloons> jono, dholbach I'll be doing the flavors quality session
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<jono> thanks balloons
 * popey travels back home from the inlaws
<aquarius> good job on the summary, mhall119
<jcastro> nice work everyone
<jcastro> man, in hindsight
<jcastro> scheduling a doc sprint tomorrow right after UDS
<jcastro> = stupid idea
<elfy> jcastro: when you mail the loco council re forums can you cc us please
<elfy> and I'll look at that list over the weekend - so maybe wait and I'll get you a copy of it
<jcastro> elfy: yeah, on it now
<elfy> aah ok
<elfy> do it without a list then :p
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<elfy> if you're doing it now - I've not got a list for you :)
<jcastro> oh that's fine
<jcastro> I have a better idea
<jcastro> we could ask the loco council to recommend a list
<elfy> I'd doubt if they'd have the first idea which ones are actually being used
<elfy> but go for it :)
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> well, whatever, when they say yes then I guess we'll just pick a handful and go from there?
<elfy> jcastro: what I was going to get over the weekend was a list of each loco forum - with qty of posts/last post date/language
<jcastro> that works
<elfy> so we've got at least a knowledge of what there is there
<mhall119> thanks aquarius
<elfy> jcastro: then it's down to moving/closing/nesting etc - we'll probably need to give those we're closing and moving some leadtime
<jcastro> yeah especially nesting
<jcastro> As that will need work upstream first
<elfy> I see that you've got October as going live date - so that's time to work with loco council I'd think
<jcastro> so maybe we could find a "small" one that doesn't have like 343453453 nested subcategories or something
<elfy> jcastro: yep
<elfy> lol
<elfy> asia/oceania is the smallest - has 11 sub forums - one of which is well used - but possibly support more than chat - the phillipine one
<elfy> many of the US ones are just dead
<elfy> Rhode Island Team 12/09/08 last post   7 threads ...
<elfy> anyway - just thought I'd touch base on it - will get list done and to you by Monday
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so I think there might be some room for optimization here as well
<jcastro> like say ... if a cluster of teams are low traffic stick them in a "northeast US" group or something
 * jcastro thinks aloud
<elfy> you're telling me ...
<jcastro> elfy: Vancouver is always up to do awesome stuff, maybe they might make a great "alpha team"
<jcastro> I'll ask randall about it next time he's around
<pleia2> california is alive! but only because we have a policy of x-posting, it doesn't get much traffic on its own
<pleia2> used to
<elfy> I know it's alive pleia2 :)
<jcastro> yeah same with us
<jcastro> it's more like "Hey guys, release party/beer time here."
<elfy> jcastro: vancouver might - but there's only a Canada forum
<jcastro> plus I wonder how much is "why hang out with just the michigan guys when I can hang out with everyone."
<pleia2> jcastro: yeah, there is that
<jcastro> and I'm sure language has something to do with it
<pleia2> also here "hang out with california ubuntu people, or openstack people, or python people, or mysql people"
<pleia2> but I live in crazy land
<pleia2> just learned this morning that kyle is hosting an openstack+ubuntu meetup half a block from where I live tonight
<elfy> IS killing off all the loco mods proved not much happens in them - I've only had to put back one of them
<pleia2> elfy: other than me?
<elfy> no - just you :)
<pleia2> haha
<elfy> the system 76 guy is on the list now - but doesn't count in this context
<pleia2> oh good, it was a lonely lp team
<elfy> heh
<elfy> jcastro: it might be time to just relook at the whole thing - have a basic infrastructure in - gives upstream something to work with - then expand as needed - I don't think there'll be a need for 100 of them
<elfy> anyway - gtg - been a long day for me
<jcastro> aquarius: hey
<jcastro> so I got an njoy one at the 7-11 just now
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-30
<dpm> morning all
<jussi> morning dpm
<dpm> hi jussi
<jussi> Hrm, does anyone know any open source reporters wo ang out on IRC? I want to annoy one with a few questions...
<elfy> hello jussi
<jussi> morning elfy
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi jussi
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, with the fix in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1218674 installation from software store packages just work
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218674 in click (Ubuntu) "clickpreload doesn't work on armhf" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> I just flashed to the newest, copied over packages with the patch and was good to go :-D
<dpm> dholbach, nice :)
<dholbach> so I'll work with beuno on the announce today
<dpm> cool, let me know if I can help in anything
<dholbach> dpm, I put drafts for the articles on developer.u.c (the temporary pages until the new IA is in place)
<dholbach> they're not as pretty as what the final pages will look like, but I think they'll do until then
<dholbach> dpm, can we provide redirects to the new pages?
<dpm> dholbach, I've got a meeting with Ant in 2 hours to apply some changes to d.u.c. After that we will talk to IS to deploy them. I think we could use the opportunity to swap the publish pages and integrate them into the theme. Do you have the links to the new pages handy for me to have a look at?
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> so you're suggesting to move the old review process to new pages and replace the current (as a temporary measure until the new IA is there)?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I thought that was what you were suggesting with the redirects anyway
<dholbach> no, not quite :)
<dholbach> I thought it would be the easiest route to just add 2 new pages for the new process, link to them in the announcement and when we have the new IA replace those two pages with a redirect or something
<dholbach> but your suggestion has its appeal
<dpm> let me have a look at the pages and let's decide
<dholbach> awesome
<dpm> dholbach, nice work with the pages. So as I understand it, now we have:
<dpm> 1) Publish page (.deb)
<dpm> 2) Publish (.deb) > Packaging
<dpm> 3) Publish (.deb) > Review (application states)
<dpm> And in the new click world:
<dpm> 4) Publish page (click)
<dpm> 2) Publish (click) > Packaging
<dpm> 6) Publish (click) > Review (aplication states) <- is this the same page as the original one for .debs ?
<dholbach> 3) can stay - I asked beuno and he said it's pretty much the same
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> maybe we have to make some adjustments, but we can make them over time
<dpm> dholbach, so I'd suggest:
<dpm> - Swap 1) with 4). This will require converting 4) to a Wordpress template (I can help with that)
<dpm> - The rest can stay, as they are all Wordpress pages linked to
<dpm> - Rename 1) to something else
<dpm> what do you think?
<dpm> And after I've had my meeting with Ant (around 12:00) we can look into deploying the change to d.u.c
<dholbach> dpm, what about 2 and 5?
<dpm> dholbach, they're just links. We can rename 2) to publish/packaging-desktop and leave 5) as it is
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> all right, I'm walking over to the office - be back in 25-30m
<dpm> dholbach, now this is the theory. Sometimes the way the theme in d.u.c does not cooperate :). If it doesn't work, then we can always go with 4) and 5) as regular wordpress pages instead of doing the swapping.
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> cool
<jussi> can anyone tell me what time asac normally arrives online?
<dholbach> dpm, but the general text looked all right to you?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, looked good to me. We should probably just merge the two publish pages at some point, as they're 99% the same, but I'm not sure we've got the time now to do a good job at it
<dpm> and I've still got UDS brain meltdown
<dholbach> yeah
 * dpm stares at the two publish pages hard
<dpm> argh, I think we should merge them, it will actually save us work with having to maintain several different pages
<dpm> dholbach, let me give the merging a go, I've got 30 mins before my next meeting
<dholbach> I thought it might be a bit confusing
<dholbach> but yeah, if you think we can do it... let's do it
<cjohnston> popey: here's your 'news' about decisions that came out of uds.. it's just a couple days late http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-14-04-lts-release-schedule
<smartboyhw> jono, thanks for your clear explanation at the Community Roundtable :)
<popey> cjohnston: hehe
<popey> thats a very lightweight article!
<smartboyhw> popey, lightweight's good:)
<cjohnston> stop being so picky!
<jono> dpm, mhall119 holy crap
<jono> Kunal's cal theming
<jono> !!
 * smartboyhw has never seen jono enter the channel with such screaming
<jono> hey smartboyhw
<jono> sorry, I didn't see your message earlier
<jono> no problem, sorry again that we are in this position with UDS
<jono> I wish we didn't have this problem
<dpm> jono, looks awesome, doesn't it? ;)
<smartboyhw> jono, no worries:)
<jono> dpm, *stunning*
<jono> dpm, Kunal is a freaking legend
<dpm> smartboyhw, sorry, I saw your pings, but I was on the phone
<jono> smartboyhw, :-)
<smartboyhw> dpm, ouch:) Just approve it if you find it appropriate now
<smartboyhw> jono, BTW what theming?
<smartboyhw> :P
<jono> smartboyhw, https://plus.google.com/u/1/115054251212417394181/posts/2oWpyD2Nt88
<jono> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1lekzs/ubuntu_calendar_designs_getting_implemented/
<smartboyhw> jono, I concur with you and dpm :)
<smartboyhw> Really nice designers out there:)
<jono> yeah :-)
<jono> it is all coming together
 * jono rubs hands and smiles
 * smartboyhw thinks jono's smile is with a bit of evil and sinister:P
<dholbach> jono, http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/software-store-for-click-packages-now-open-for-testing/
<jono> dholbach, so
<jono> do click packages install on devices now?
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jono> smartboyhw, always! :-)
<dholbach> jono, cjwatson will upload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1218674 later on and with that it will work
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218674 in click (Ubuntu) "clickpreload doesn't work on armhf" [High,Fix committed]
<dholbach> I test built the packages installed them and it works
<jono> dholbach, awesome
<jono> but people can submit software to the store now?
<dholbach> if you want the packages to test it yourself (push over with adb push), I can upload them somewhere
<dholbach> jono, yes
<dholbach> jono, that's what we announced
 * jono looks at mhall119 and his reddit client
<jono> ;-)
<jono> I want to get SleepyTime in :-)
<jono> nice work dholbach!
<dholbach> <popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1lejmx/software_store_for_click_packages_now_open_for/
<dholbach>  upboat!
<dholbach>  I haven't even read it yet, it's that awesome
<dholbach> yeah, a great team effort
<dholbach> and a fun project :)
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> with that
<dholbach> I call it a day
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> have to buy some stuff for a goodbye party of a friend
<dholbach> hugs everyone!
<dholbach> see you on monday
<dholbach> jono, have some nice days off of work
<jono> thanks dholbach!
<jono> dholbach, man, I am ready for it :-)
<dholbach> yeah, I've got to think about holidays some time soon too :)
<dholbach> I'm very much ready for it
<dholbach> see you :)
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> have you decided where juju's stuff will live on developer.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> jono's mail says he wants that live next week and I haven't heard a thing about where you want these docs at yo
<mhall119> jcastro: http://91.189.93.79/cloud/
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> how do I publish my stuff there?
<mhall119> jcastro: easiest for you is to give them to me in whatever format and I'll copy them into WP with formatting changes if needed
<jcastro> !!!
<mhall119> jcastro: mainly I need a gettin started/overview page, a tutorial, API docs, a "Cookbook" if you have one (if not we can setup one using my askubuntu script)
<mhall119> and any other docs you have about writing charms
<jcastro> ok so I thought we were just going to autogenerate them in the right section
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/
<jcastro> but basically it's the section under charm authors there ^
<mhall119> are those being generated?
<mhall119> via sphinx or something?
<jcastro> it's not sphinx but it's autogenerated
<jcastro> we write them in html
<mhall119> ok, where can I get the source/generator?
<jcastro> lp:juju-core/docs
<mhall119> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> oh wait
<jcastro> so nick tells me we don't generate it
<jcastro> we just do them in native html
<mhall119> s/thanks//g
<jcastro> but if you pull that branch there's the html docs
<mhall119> so are they not in lp:juju-core/docs?
<jcastro> you want any file starting with "author-"
<jcastro> they are
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> thanks then
<jcastro> branch that and go into htmldocs/
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> and then in tools/
<jcastro> we have a build.py that rebuilds the headers and footers
<mhall119> which we don't probably need
<jcastro> right, I was just mentioning it
<jcastro> I was assuming you have a script that strips all that junk out anyway or something
<mhall119> nope
<jcastro> mhall119: can you join our hangout?
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/552b1b180f1908b8a7ba7f65402ab654f5b73847?authuser=1
<aquarius> daker, ping
<daker> aquarius: o/
<aquarius> daker, so, I have written an HTML5 app, using the Ubuntu HTML5 theme, and now I have a bunch of questions :)
<daker> aquarius: sure
<aquarius> daker, questions, in no particular order: I can't get Tabs to work; how am I meant to display and hide a Dialog; how am I best to detect in an HTML5 app running *in browser* (not as a "native app") that I'm on Ubuntu.
<aquarius> daker, happy to show you the app if you want to see it :)
<daker> aquarius: can you show me the code ?
<aquarius> daker, I can, but not the code for making Tabs work because I removed it through not being able to get it to work. There isn't a tabs example in the examples, afaict?
<aquarius> app is http://kryogenix.org/code/browser/wordbits-html5/wordbits.html
<aquarius> if you have a working example of Tabs then I'll add an About tab and then I can release :)
<daker> aquarius: actually the tabs needs more work but you can try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909473/
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> switching to a new tab should push the new tab ontot he page stack?
<aquarius> also, do I really need all the JS files? there are, like, ten. :) I presumably only need core.js plus the ones which enable widgets that I actually use?
<daker> aquarius: no you don't need them all
<daker> aquarius: give me a few seconds
<aquarius> daker, no rush
<aquarius> more generally: how am I meant to set up a page? Like, if I have two tabs, are the tab contents both data-role="page"s which are children of body? Or are they both <div class="content"> which are children of data-role=page?
<aquarius> the header bar is *inside* data-role=page, which seems weird because the header isn't part of the page: it's a header :)
<aquarius> also, [].prototype.forEach.call is nicer than [].forEach.call :-)
<aquarius> also also, your code there won't attach an event listener to the active tab, which means that when I switch away from tab 1 to tab 2, I can't switch *back* to tab 1 because it doesn't have an event handler for clicks. Wouldn't it be better to attach to all data-role=tab > a and then bail if e.target.classList.has("active") ?
<daker> aquarius: i am making an example page for you
<aquarius> what a very cool chap you are
<aquarius> I promise I'll do a blog post about this :)
<daker> aquarius: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6045058/
<aquarius> ah, I create a pagestack inside content, and then pages inside that, got it.
<aquarius> trying.
<daker> aquarius: the funny thing is that the same code will work for jQuery mobile and Firefox OS with some tweaking...
<jcastro> omg awesome
<jcastro> mhall119: can you rejoin
<jcastro> I have an idea
<daker> aquarius: here is the bug for the tabs bug 1216873
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216873 in Ubuntu HTML5 Theme "Tab implementation is incomplete" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216873
<aquarius> daker, hrm, UI.pagestack doesn't exist. Debugging now...
<daker> probably you didn't include the pagestack.js
<aquarius> I did, though :(
<daker> aquarius: ok look i am leaving the office now, if you can give me like an hour or two i can work with you to get things done and see what still need to be fixed on the theme, ok ?
<aquarius> daker, it's cool -- you'v e already helped. I'll debug from here :)
<aquarius> thank you
<daker> ok
<aquarius> ah, I bet I have to call UI.init :)
<daker> yes yes
<aquarius> aha, fab, that works
<daker> \o/
 * aquarius takes the hardcoded /usr/share stuff out of core.js ;-)
<daker> aquarius: that's alex-abreu è_é
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> now just to hide the toolbar permanently on the front page, and we're good :)
<daker> aquarius: it would be good to report things that you see incorrect http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme
<daker> aquarius: the actual tabs code in trunk only do the animation like http://bit.ly/16WWkCb
<mhall119> jcastro: still need me to rejoin?
<daker> aquarius: i am leaving...
<aquarius> daker, cool -- go home! I appreciate the help :)
<aquarius> hrm. Having toolbars in a webapp is annoying because it breaks in a browser.
<aquarius> and with the tabs not yet working...
<aquarius> might have to just do it all myself by hand and ignore UbuntuUI. Which you're not supposed to do. :)
<aquarius> bah. blocked. :(
<bkerensa> jcastro: So I talked to Rackspace
<bkerensa> they have no plans to support Juju
<bkerensa> they don't have Go engineering to make a patch for Juju to support Rackspace
<bkerensa> I have asked what changes need to be made to create a provider to support them
<bkerensa> so hopefully we can get that info and add support?
<jcastro> we don't need to create a rackspace provider
<jcastro> they are in progress of making their cloud more "Vanilla" openstack
<jcastro> when they do that juju will work on it
<bkerensa> jcastro: actually they are not
<bkerensa> jcastro: they said they wont be doing that
<bkerensa> jcastro: they would prefer a rackspace provider
<bkerensa> jcastro: this is from their Cloud Evangelist and Lead Cloud Architect on Twitter
<aquarius> mhall119, wordbits updated to have an about page. So... can I submit a pure web app to the competition, or do I need to package it up and upload it as a click package? :)
<mhall119> aquarius: package and upload it as a click package
 * aquarius looks aggrieved. OK.
<mhall119> not the answer you wanted, I know, but it's the answer I have :)
<aquarius> mhall119, next question: did we get any guidance about whether gradient backgrounds are supposed to be reserved for ritual apps?
<mhall119> aquarius: it's been one day man!
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, no, I didn't mean "since UDS finished", I meant "during UDS that I might have missed" :)
<mhall119> ah, no
<mhall119> nothing concrete anyway
<aquarius> k
<aquarius> it'll take me three seconds to add a gradient background to wordbits anyway :0
<mhall119> just a general sense of "gradient is used by ritual apps, all others can do whatever they want"
<aquarius> well, it'll take aminute and 3 seconds, the minute of which is looking up the stupid -webkit-gradient format again
<aquarius> mhall119, is there documentation somewhere about the Ubuntu shape? (Not the QML component: the actual shape?)
<aquarius> I'd like to see if it's doable with multiple CSS border-radii.
<aquarius> since I hate the image-based version ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: I don't know, daker might
<aquarius> daker, you might find http://jsbin.com/UYoFoJe/1/edit interesting: I think it should be possible to do UbuntuShape with border-radius.
<aquarius> does all the make-a-click-package stuff work in raring?
<aquarius> I have not yet upgraded to saucy :)
 * aquarius sobs
<mhall119> aquarius: well the SDK is supported in raring, and it depends on Click for it's Qtc plugins, so I would assume so
<aquarius> you can't make a click package of an html5 app :(
<aquarius> I go to "Packaging" after having created an HTML5 app in QtCreator and it says "Click packaging is only available for QML projects" :(
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> I was told it worked on HTML5 too...
<aquarius> I'm supposed to say "HTML5 project" in qtcreator, right?
<aquarius> it adds an "html5applicationviewer.cpp" thing.
<aquarius> and  WordBits_harmattan.desktop
<aquarius> does this mean that I'm using some old still-installed Nokia N9 HTML project?
<aquarius> rather than an *Ubuntu* HTML project?
<mhall119> .cpp?
<aquarius> indeed
<mhall119> oh no, use the Ubuntu->HTML5 Touch UI template
<aquarius> aha, that might be the problem.
<mhall119> probably is, yeah
<mhall119> since the Ubuntu HTML5 template uses QML, not C++
<aquarius> OK, I don't have an option for that :(
<aquarius> mhall119, http://ubuntuone.com/09OJ20XUvtVPuicjSQoYRj
<aquarius> am I missing something that makes it Ubuntu-ish?
<mhall119> aquarius: did you launch "Qt Creator" or "Ubuntu SDK" from the dash?
<aquarius> I started "Ubuntu SDK" from the Dash, and I get an Ubuntu-specific screen saying "Make it Ubuntu" with "Create a new project"
<aquarius> I click Create a new project and I get that popup
<mhall119> hmmmm....
<mhall119> sounds like maybe you have some garbage leftover from an older qtcreator/ubuntu-sdk install
<mhall119> that's usually what causes this
<mhall119> try apt-get purging ubuntu-sdk and reinstalling
<aquarius> mhall119, http://ubuntuone.com/0f0eqffzfatzGrepoKVFVH
<aquarius> ah, maybe.
<aquarius> I'll purge everything
<aquarius> need a cup of tea first though :)
<mhall119> ok, so it gets most of the plugins, just not the templates
<aquarius> ha haaa!
<aquarius> Package 'ubuntu-sdk' is not installed, so not removed
<aquarius> that might have something to do with it ;)
 * aquarius laughs and laughs
<aquarius> I've got a whole mess of early testing ppas and whatnot enabled, probably :)
<aquarius> nope.
<aquarius> hasn't helped :(
<aquarius> installed ubuntu-sdk; no change. Purged it and reinstalled; no change :(
<aquarius> suggestions?
<daker> aquarius: back
<daker> speaking of Ubuntushape if you are able to do it in CSS that would be awesome!!
<aquarius> hey, daker. I took your Pagestack approach, but hid the toolbar... and because I've only got two tabs, I can get away with that :)
<aquarius> daker, see the jsbin
<aquarius> daker, although that's following the curve of an Ubuntu u
<aquarius> which may not be exactly the same as an UbuntuShape curve
<aquarius> but I think the key point is that you can do almost any curve by filling in two border-radii.
<aquarius> so I think it'll be doable in pure css.
<daker> aquarius: if you add the top border the curve form changes
<aquarius> yeah. It'll require some thinking
<aquarius> I'm not suggesting that what I did completely answers it :)
<aquarius> just proving to myself that I think it's doable in concept.
<aquarius> percentages may be the way forward, too
<daker> aquarius: ah i see i had the idea of using the webkit-mask and using an svg mask something like this https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/media/icon.svg
<aquarius> god, I hope it's doable with proper css.
<daker> :)
<aquarius> who knows about the Qt Creator stuff? I suppose that Friday evening is not the best time to ask these sorts of questions ;)
<daker> aquarius: let's see what's your question :)
<aquarius> daker, see above discussion with mhall119. When I start Ubuntu SDK, I get the Ubuntu startup screen correctly, but when creating a new project I don't get the Ubuntu templates.
<aquarius> http://ubuntuone.com/0f0eqffzfatzGrepoKVFVH
<aquarius> this suggests that I've got some old QtCreator stuff somewhere which is getting in the way
<aquarius> but I have no idea how to fix that :)
<daker> aquarius: this is what you should see in raring http://i.imgur.com/KlauUtF.png
<aquarius> that's be fabulous if I could see that. I can't :)
<daker> aquarius: are you using the ppa ?
<aquarius> don't know. How can I tell>?
<daker> aquarius: ah that's why http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<daker> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<aquarius> trying
<aquarius> did that; it installed nothing
<aquarius> so I assume I already had the ppa enabled :)
<daker> aquarius: try purging the ubuntu-sdk package then reinstall it
<aquarius> daker, yeah, I tried that; that's what mhall119 suggested.
<daker> wired
<daker> aquarius: what do you have here /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ ?
<aquarius> bb-bardescriptor bb-cascades-app bb-guiapp bb-qt5-bardescriptor bb-qt5-guiapp codesnippet helloworld listmodel plaincapp plaincapp-cmake plaincppapp plaincppapp-cmake qtcreatorplugin qtquick1-extension qtquick2-extension README.txt scriptgeneratedproject ubuntu
<daker> aquarius: do you have /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/html5 ?
<aquarius> yep
<daker> brb
<daker> aquarius: maybe it's a bug or something...
<aquarius> could be. I do not know, and I don't know how to find out
<daker> aquarius: do you want me to create a html5 project for you ?
<daker> an*
<aquarius> daker, nah, I need to get this worked out so I can do it myself
<aquarius> I've got enough done to start thinking about a blog post
<aquarius> but I'm not sure whether to write it, because I explicitly have not used half of the UbuntuUI stuff, because it's not yet finished as you note.
<aquarius> also starting to think that I should sack off the layout and do it again with flexbox
<aquarius> but I'm not sure whether the Ubuntu browser supports flexbox :(
<aquarius> anyway, that's probably enough for a Friday night :)
<popey> it doesnt
<popey> or it does
<daker> aquarius: i can show you how to run the browser
<aquarius> I can run it -- it's not packaged for raring, but I compiled it
<aquarius> but I don't know whether the qtwebkit in raring is the same as the one in saucy :(
<daker> that's the browser score http://i.imgur.com/r1DAmqq.png
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> I score 369 in the ubuntu browser
<aquarius> but interestingly mine loads the fonts and yours doesn't :)
<aquarius> http://ubuntuone.com/247188pHGOKRE5qMXFaIgy
<daker> aquarius: do you know that you can debug remotely ?
<aquarius> erm
<aquarius> debug what remotely?
<aquarius> I know I can export the inspector from the browser, if that's what you mean?
<aquarius> which is useful.
<daker> yes
<aquarius> the remote inspector isn't as good as *actual* devtools, but it suffices :)
<daker> because of the qtwebkit :)
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> popey, question if you're still around: does the phone image have ssh on by default?
<daker> once we will get oxide, things will be better
<popey> aquarius: it will
<aquarius> very true, although I thought I saw that only anointed Canonical apps get oxide, and third-party apps don't?
<popey> aquarius: but disabled by default
<popey> aquarius: currently, no
<aquarius> popey, the reason I ask is that one of my big use cases for push notifications is Ansible -- a bookmarklet in my desktop browser which sends the URL I'm viewing to my phone
<aquarius> popey, there's also chrome2phone for android which does the same thing
<popey> do you mean ssh client or server aquarius ?
<aquarius> popey, anyway, that obviously only is useful when I'm sitting in front of my laptop and my phone is to hand, and when that's the case 99.9% of the time, my phone and desktop will be on the same wifi network.
<aquarius> so I don't need push notifications for that: I can just have a bookmarklet in my desktop browser which sshes into the phone and opens the URL that way, yes?
<daker> aquarius: i don't think so, oxide will replace qtwebkit
<aquarius> and that'd be a *really* cool app for someone to write. :)
<aquarius> daker, not according to the notes from teh UDS oxide session, http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1308-client-1308-oxide
<aquarius> "We have decided to use the Chromium Content API for Canonical-supported applications and the default webview for Ubuntu SDK applications"
<aquarius> sucks to be you, Mr App Developer. No decent rendering engine for you!
<daker> "default webview for Ubuntu SDK applications"
<aquarius> popey, you can imagine installing the app on the phone and going through its "setup" process, and what that actually *does* is enable ssh :)
<popey> sounds dangerous
<aquarius> daker, unless "the default website" will actually *be* Oxide, but then I don't understand what that whole sentence means :)
<popey> I'd rather it used avahi
<aquarius> popey, not necessarily -- you can imagine it creating a one-use key which can't do anything other than open URLs.
<aquarius> can't do avahi unless the phone app runs a server, which you can't do.
<aquarius> and you don't want it to anyway; I don't want the phone listening on a port all the time and accepting URLs
<daker> the default webview is the qt "WebView" used on the HTML5 project
<aquarius> popey, and if you add security to that so that anyone can't just connect to the port and pass a URL, then... you've just reinvented a crap version of ssh, haven't you? ;-)
<popey> ☻
<daker> aquarius: so instead of using the "WebView" from qtwebkit you'll be using the WebView from oxide
<aquarius> erm, I don't understand that then, daker. The Chromium Content API provides stuff on top of the webview, like bookmarks etc.
<aquarius> you're suggesting that "We have decided to use the Chromium Content API for Canonical-supported applications and the default webview for Ubuntu SDK applications" actually means "We'll use Oxide for Canonical applications, and we'll use Oxide for Ubuntu SDK applications"?
<aquarius> :)
<daker> ah i see what you mean
<daker> maybe you are right
<aquarius> popey, incidentally, my html5 app should work on your iphone too, since that's what I'm testing it on ;)
<aquarius> need to get Lucas to do me an icon
<popey> ooh
 * popey embeddens
<daker> i need to figure out how to compile my app for armhf
<aquarius> popey, http://kryogenix.org/code/browser/wordbits/wordbits.html
<daker> 404...
<aquarius> oh yeah
<aquarius> popey, http://kryogenix.org/code/browser/wordbits-html5/wordbits.html
<aquarius> sorry :)
<jose> jcastro: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-25
<pleia2> mhall119: didn't have summaries from you this week, so I just cribbed from the youtube descriptions (and I remembered the episodes existed, gold star) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue380#Featured_Audio_and_Video
<pleia2> publishing tomorrow afternoon in case you want to add anything before then
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> pleia2: sorry about that, thanks for grabbing the video at least
<mhall119> dholbach: balloons: call?
<dholbach> mhall119, yep, we're waiting :)
<mhall119> what? I'm there
<bkerensa> popey: did you realize you are on oscon.com btw?
<popey> bkerensa: haha, no
<bkerensa> popey: yeah you are shown doing a phone demo
<bkerensa> popey: http://awesomescreenshot.com/06f3ddbs69
<popey> hah lol
<popey> thanks for pointing me out ☻
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> maybe I can make the case for flying me out to this global jam event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-mu/2874-ubuntu-global-jam-mauritius/? :)
<cjohnston> dholbach: I'll +1 it if you take me with you :-)
<dholbach> cjohnston, there might even be some good diving after the jam :-)
<cjohnston> dholbach: first ever UGJ at 36m under water! lets do it!
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm allowed to be at 36m with my OWD yet :)
<dholbach> but yeah, count me in
<dholbach> popey, http://ubuntuonair.com/ updated
<dholbach> popey, ready for the hangout in 15m?
<dholbach> can everybody help a bit to do a bit of promotion?
<popey> ya
<dholbach> yeeeeeehaw
<popey> the ubuntuonair twitter account tweets inaccurate data about who is on
<dholbach> hum
<popey> probably need to have two events
<popey> both on alternating weeks
 * popey goes to make coffee 
<mhall119> dholbach: do you want me to post it to the Ubuntu pages on FB and G+?
<dholbach> mhall119, that'd be nice
<mhall119> done
<balloons> good luck guys
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, thanks from ubuntu-colombia for your email about the global-jam ;)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<dholbach> all rightie... I'm out for today - see you all tomorrow :)
<mhall119> SergioMeneses: hope to see a team even pop up on loco.ubuntu.com :) I know you guys are active
<SergioMeneses> mhall119, sure! ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-27
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston_> Mornin
<jose> mhall119: just to confirm, I'll be joining you today in the hangout
<mhall119> jose: awesome! balloons ^^
<balloons> awesome
<dholbach> hey pleia2, I'll ask IS to create the community planning list now - we should have done this much earlier - what do you think we should call the list? community-team@lists.u.c?
<dholbach> or ubuntu-community-team@lists.u.c?
<dholbach> maybe the latter, so it matches the IRC channels name?
<dholbach> or czajkowski, elfy? ^
<elfy> hi dholbach
<elfy> I'd +1 matchinf IRC channel name
<elfy> logical
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> all right my friends - list requested - see you tomorrow
<popey> o/
<pleia2> we don't have a community planning list because we did once, it was called sounder, we had to shut it down
<mhall119> pleia2: this one will be more for planning that just chatter
<pleia2> mhall119: sounder was supposed to be too :)
<pleia2> it's fine if people want one, just pointing out the reason why we "didn't do this much earlier"
<pleia2> and I don't want to play list admin :)
<mhall119> pleia2: fair enough, I didn't even know about sounder until popey shut it down
<pleia2> I was one of the list admins for a while, it was awful
<pleia2> don't want to go through that again
<mhall119> well hopefull the threat fo popey will keep people from ruining this new one :)
<mhall119> dholbach pointed out that a lot of our intra-team discussions were private. Not intentionally, but because we didn't have an appropriate public mailinglist for them and so we just ended up CC'ing people instead, this will help us do more in the open
<popey> yeah, looking forward to this
<popey> .. shutting it down...
 * mhall119 imagines popey with his hand over a big red button
<popey> i need one of those.
<mhall119> you should make an app for it
<popey> tell you what I would like, a SIP client
<mhall119> just a big red button that plays a "Shut it down" audio clip
<mhall119> and then randomly deletes a mailing list
<popey> actually I'll just hook it up to email the list with a picture of mhall119 dressed as a cat
<pleia2> popey: srsly
<pleia2> sip_client++
<mhall119> dammit popey
<mhall119> people had *almost* forgotten about that picture too
<popey> the only reason i remembered is because someone +1'ed it this morning
<mhall119> yeah, I saw that, chloe I think it was
<balloons> hehe..
<mhall119> balloons: you all set for our workshop?
<balloons> mhall119, eek, I was in the zone, thanks for the ping
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> I'm setting up the hangout event now
<mhall119> ubuntuonair.com is updated no
<mhall119> now
<balloons> kk
<mhall119> balloons: jose: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYd2rKi3vZGGbkhsuOUqbXxARXWwGjS5Jw9LG2EkByONDf7W9w?authuser=2&hl=en
<jose> mhall119: finishing lunch and joining in 1m
<bkerensa> pleia2: would you like to come to a Cantina at the Mozilla Portland Office on Friday?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you all tomorrow
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<jcastro> popey, you need screenshots on ubuntu-mate.org
<popey> jcastro: bottom of the home page
<jcastro> oh sorry! the link I clicked sent me to the about page
<jcastro> this makes more sense
<pleia2> bkerensa: not sure re: tomorrow night, don't have any plans yet so I'm kinda playing it by ear
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone - see you all on Monday!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, see ya
<dholbach> bye SergioMeneses
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-31
<jose> mhall119: hey, do you guys have powered by ubuntu stickers?
<elfy> they have powered by canonical tattoed on their heads :p
<mhall119> jose: I don't, no
<jose> hehe
<jose> mhall119: I could speak to Emma Marshall @ S76 so she can send you some, or I can take the ones I have
<jose> sounds good?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-24
<nigelb> 6
<Tm_T> moin
<MooDoo> morning
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<czajkowski> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2974148/software/canonical-is-letting-the-ubuntu-software-center-wither-and-die.html#tk.rss_all
<czajkowski>  is this true folks ?
<popey> czajkowski: which bit?
<czajkowski> Canonical has silently discontinued the paid app store without informing developers,
<popey> that doesn't sound good
<czajkowski> nope it doesn't
<czajkowski> no problem with stuff not being continued as long as it's communicated out
<czajkowski> just wondered if there was something that was published on a list I'd not seen so I could point it out on the article
<popey> ya
<popey> I have not seen anything posted publicly
<czajkowski> most odd then
<mhall119> czajkowski: FWIW, we've had back-and-forth conversations with Michal about his apps for well over a year now
<czajkowski> mhall119: fair enough, just seems a rather weird article out there
<czajkowski> with no other info around it from canonical
<czajkowski> mhall119: popey are canonical removing the software centre?
<belkinsa> OMG, I hope they don't. (sorry for butting in)
<belkinsa> Unless they allow developers of the active projects (A.K.A programs/apps) to move over to the new system.
<belkinsa> And also have a way to say that this app/program is only for the desktop.
<mhall119> czajkowski: there are 2 parts to "the software centre", the desktop app and the server
<mhall119> the desktop app is planned to go away when Ubuntu defaults to using Unity 8, because the Store scope serves the same purpose
<mhall119> the server is planned to be replaced by the newer click/snappy store, also once Unity 8 is on the desktop
<belkinsa> Ah, that makes more sense.  So, does that mean any of the old stuff in the center will stay on that sever but just be on the new store?
<popey> czajkowski: no
<mhall119> belkinsa: it would need to be re-packed as a Snappy package to go into the new store
<belkinsa> How hard will that be for these developers?
<mhall119> belkinsa: depends on the app, best case it already runs fine under strict confinement and just needs to be re-packaged (snappy is much easier than .deb so that shouldn't be a problem for them)
<popey> now, hard, later, easier
<mhall119> worst case, they don't work under strict confinement,and need code changes to use things like content-hub
<belkinsa> Ah, okay.
 * belkinsa was worried there.
<belkinsa> One more question: any plans on cleaning up what's in the Center?
<czajkowski> popey: mhall119 thanks, just seems odd to see this discussion happening on G+ and articles - not sure where it's coming from
<czajkowski> thanks for answering
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's coming from a (justified) frustration from one developer, and extrapolating from there by PCWorld
<nigelb> Everyone likes hating on Canonical.
<mhall119> nigelb: maybe so, but this isn't just "haters gonna hate", Michal really has had bad experience using us to sell his apps
<mhall119> also, great to see you around here nigelb :)
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm always around. Don't always have something to contribute.
<nigelb> mhall119: Yeah, but the fallout from this is going to be a bunch of hatin'
<mhall119> oh probably
<popey> czajkowski: mhall119  it's also come about because Ubuntu MATE pulled it from their derivative
<jose> mhall119: whoops. just read your messages, haven't been on IRC for a week. they did ok, though :D
<jose> we have some anecdotes, you'll hear soon
<mhall119> jose: glad they worked out :)
<jose> mhall119: btw, did you get my last email?
<mhall119> jose: about shipping stuff back, or about OSCON?
<jose> the OSCON one
<mhall119> jose: I assume that would be in the community section of the expo hall?
<jose> yup, that's the idea
<jose> however Jon told me I should email Josh asap since they're talking about it really soon
<mhall119> jose: figure out the costs and send us the proposal
<mhall119> if we can do it with the community donations, it's got my +1
<jose> gotcha. will do - drafting that email now
<czajkowski> popey: mhall119 aye true and convergence is good. just sad when you see threads like this https://plus.google.com/u/0/104302332254763494070/posts/GE7Dzo69ywR?cfem=1 found via another group posting based on the online article as well so unfortunately until people feel addressed correctly it's going to continue
<popey> czajkowski: what do you think should be done?
<jcastro> anyone know if hangouts on air still have to be public?
<jcastro> or can you do like private team calls?
<jcastro> mhall119: ?
<popey> i tried
<popey> it makes them public
<jcastro> https://support.google.com/plus/answer/4646402?hl=en&authuser=0
<popey> joey is the best person to ask i think
<jcastro> oh, so unlisted.
<jcastro> ack
<jcastro> I'll ping him
<popey> he knows what's enabled and not
<mhall119> czajkowski: agreed that it is sad, I wish we had a better option to give him
<czajkowski> popey: well replied is all he really wanted, and that has been hard across the board at various times. not just in this instance
<mhall119> czajkowski: he has been replied to, but the answer he got wasn't one that made him happy (can't blame him, but it was an answer)
<czajkowski> mhall119: well then that should be clarified on there as the way it's read makes it look like nobody inc you replied which I found strange
<mhall119> I didn't reply to the most recent once, but I had replied to earlier ones. The recent ones I passed on to the commercial apps teams
<mhall119> but, as Martin replied, the process is bad and the correct fix is Snappy, but it's going to take a while to get there
<czajkowski> nods
<mhall119> we tried to fix it with volunteers, but the ARB collapsed and they never reviewed paid apps anyway
<mhall119> we paid a contractor to review paid apps in the review queue, she did some previous versions of Michal's apps, but every time he updates the process has to start all over again
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-25
<popey> Good morning
<czajkowski> Gooooood morning
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> how are we this lovely sunny day
<popey> GREAT!
<popey> http://news.softpedia.com/news/no-canonical-is-not-killing-the-ubuntu-software-center-489990.shtml?utm_content=buffercad5e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<popey> bah
<popey> apparently today we're not killing it
<popey> keep an eye out for updates tomorrow though
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> changes faster than UK weather :)
<czajkowski> popey: how
<czajkowski> popey: how's sprinting?
<popey> super
<popey> busy busy
<czajkowski> thats good
<mhall119> balloons: do we have a guest lined up for today's Q&A?
<balloons> mhall119, I think we did / do / might
<mhall119> well that's very definitive :)
<balloons> we should check the doc
<mhall119> what doc is that?
<balloons> we had it written down somewhere..
<mhall119> hmmm, not finding it...
<balloons> I remember popey and dholbach had several in a row lined up. Either way, we have enough to chat about :-)
<balloons> I also don't see it in a document
<mhall119> ok, just us today then
<mhall119> I'll schedule the hangout
<mhall119> balloons: any topic I should highlight in the description?
<balloons> hmm.. there's a few, but perhaps it's better to see what comes up
<balloons> I don't have anything to discuss just yet
<mhall119> ok, all setup and advertised on G+, FB and Twitter
<balloons> awesome, thanks mhall119
<jcastro> jose: ping
<jose> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> jose: wait exactly 24 hours, and then you can book via the usual folks!
<jose> jcastro: woot woot, thank you! :D :D :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> Morning!
<czajkowski> popey: dholbach on sprint?
<popey> czajkowski: you missing him?
<popey> (he is on holiday)
<czajkowski> aye :(
<jono> mhall119, is dpm away?
<mhall119> jono: yeah, this week, back next I think
<mhall119> jono: did you need something?
<jono> mhall119, nope, we just have a weekly call
<jono> will sync with him next week
<jose> jono: hey, mind a quick PM?
<jono> jose, sure
<jono> top though
<jose> ?
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-27
<jose> mhall119: found out, oscon booth price is $0
<pleia2> yeah, the community-run open source project booths are free at oscon <3
<pleia2> and they get a few expo hall passes for staff running them
<mhall119> jose: we can probably afford that :)
<jose> pleia2: oh, didn't know that
<jose> mhall119: woot woot! can I consider that as a 'yes' to get things in motion?
<mhall119> yes :)
<jose> \o/
<pleia2> bkerensa and the Oregon team ran the booth in years past, they would be worth talking to (even though it's not in Oregon next year, lots of experience!)
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> OSCON++
<czajkowski> cannot wait, have another OSCON in October and then next year USA. Although it's very commercial, it's a good event to meet pepole
<jcastro> mhall119: yo
<mhall119> jcastro: what's up?
<jcastro> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3inaf7/can_we_stop_downvoting_people_who_disagree_on/
<jcastro> can I get some support on this?
<jcastro> I kind of want /r/ubuntu to not turn into /r/opposite/r/linux
<jcastro> where people are wailing on people if they disagree instead of the quality of dicussion
<mhall119> jcastro: ack, upvoted and will read and/or comment when I'm off this call
<jcastro> ack
<mhall119> in general, /r/Ubuntu isn't anything like /r/linux
<mhall119> it's much better, and has great mods
<jcastro> so on some subreddits if you hover over downvotes it tells you "don't downvote if you disagree, downvote if this comment is crap"
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I just want to keep it constructive and not a shitfest
<mhall119> +1
<jcastro> like, I want to engage people who have complaints
<jcastro> I am looking for a middle ground though, I want to listen, and help fix things
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-28
<Tm_T> good morning
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> finally friday
<czajkowski> popey: long week for you commuting?
<popey> long week
<popey> actually i stayed over 2 nights so not commuting every day
<czajkowski> ah smart
<czajkowski> nice to go out the team also I'm sure
<popey> ya, was fun last night
<popey> sad that msm is leaving
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> but great new path for her
<popey> ya
<jose> jcastro: around already?
<jcastro> jose: yo
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> sorry I couldn't chat before
<jono> you around?
<jose> jono: gimme 15 on a bus
<jono> sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-29
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> morning dholbach wb
<Kilos> morning everyone else too
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> DANIEL! :D
<tsimonq2> dholbach: where were you hiding? :P
<dholbach> I was on holidays
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
 * Kilos leaving for holiday in 20 hours
<dholbach> very nice!
<tsimonq2> good dholbach :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: what holiday?
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> holidays
<dholbach> vacation
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<tsimonq2> I didn't know if it was for a specific event :)
<Kilos> lol
<Mister_Q> dpm just want to let you know I took the day off to finish ubucontest. Will get it done today :)
<dpm> good morning Mister_Q. Oh wow, thanks! But enjoy your day off, no need to take it all for the ubucontest!
<Mister_Q> I hope it doesn't take the whole day but even then that's fine
<Mister_Q> good morning :D
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q dpm
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 o/
<dpm> morning tsimonq2
<dpm> welcome back dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<Mister_Q> any recommendations for an irc bouncer ?
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: what IRC client do you use?
<Mister_Q> hexchat
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mister_Q> thanks anyway :D
<svij> morning
<svij> Mister_Q: znc
<Mister_Q> morning svij will try that thanks
<svij> dpm: morning! Can you submit your talk today?
<svij> popey: and you too? :)
<Mister_Q> morning svij will try that thanks (dont know if that send before. I'm on a train atm)
<svij> ... yes...
<tsimonq2> I'm off to bed o/
<dholbach> good night tsimonq2
<svij> Mister_Q: yes
<svij> oh hey dholbach, how was your holidays?
<Mister_Q> svij, thats why I need an irc bouncer :D
<dholbach> very nice, thanks - how are you? :)
<svij> currently driving crazy (exam time /o\)
<dpm> svij, yep!
<svij> dpm: thanks!
<dholbach> ouch... when are the next exams?
<svij> tomorrow
 * dholbach crosses fingers then
<svij> and two (or three) in three weeks.
<svij> thanks :)
<svij> dpm: can you also message mark/claire today?
<mhall119> dpm: call time?
<dpm> mhall119, sorry, this dholbach guy just talks and talks
<dpm> mhall119, omw :)
<dholbach> I know...
<mhall119> really? I've barely heard a peep out of him in weeks
<dholbach> haha
<Kilos> lol
<mhall119> pleia2: ping, do you have the script we used to get ubuntu member email addresses for civs voting? The Kubuntu Council needs to use it for the same purpose
<pleia2> mhall119: yep, sec
<pleia2> mhall119: https://github.com/YokoZar/lp-election-helper
<mhall119> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure thing
<dholbach> all right ... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<Kilos> cheers dholbach
<Kilos> see you sometime
<dholbach> Kilos, enjoy your holidays!
<dholbach> and see the rest of you tomorrow! :-)
<Kilos> ty dholbach im sure i will
<dholbach> :)
<ahoneybun> that AMA idea is cool
<ahoneybun> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> I think it was knome's idea
<pleia2> (wasn't mine)
<ahoneybun> but all our questions would be 'when are we getting Plasma x.x.x'
<pleia2> not, "cake or pie?"
<ahoneybun> plasma is not slow paced with releases like xfce
<pleia2> it's nice to be old and less shiny ;)
<ahoneybun> sometimes
<ahoneybun> we're not super shiny
<jcastro> popey: man
<jcastro> I'm not one to normally run scripts on omgubuntu, especially when they ask for sudo
<jcastro> but dang, this flattened unity desktop icon thing, is lovely
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-30
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> how are you dholbach?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<Mister_Q> o/
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> o/ tsimonq2
<Mister_Q> \p/
<Mister_Q> dpm morning
 * Mister_Q pokes tsimonq2 
 * tsimonq2 pokes Mister_Q 
<Mister_Q> (red bull)
<tsimonq2> :O
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: do you have wings? :D
<dpm> morning all
 * tsimonq2 gives dpm a Red Bull
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: you happy now?!?!?!? :P
<Mister_Q> yes :D
<tsimonq2> lol
<Mister_Q> I need him energized :D
<Mister_Q> morning dpm sorry I fell asleep yesterday. please check both docs when you have time I added the texts,dates etc
<dpm_> will do, thanks Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> davidcalle ping
<davidcalle> Mister_Q: hey o/
<Mister_Q> davidcalle, dpm said I can ping you about the ubucontest submission form from last year? I need to create a new one for this year. can you link me the old one?
<davidcalle> Mister_Q, sure
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<davidcalle> Mister_Q: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1tf7sPJEpBLxQsmpfUWGpwl3izYyxU6oeluZlfGOO3Ng/viewform
<Mister_Q> thank you :)
<davidcalle> np!
<Mister_Q> davidcalle did you use the scope showdown form for ubucontest ?
<svij> Mister_Q: we used the drupal forms at ubucon.de last year for ubucontest
<davidcalle> Mister_Q: nope, just this showdown, and it's based on the 2014 app showdown form
<Mister_Q> I'm creating a google form now. I dont have access to ubucon.org/de anyway
<svij> Mister_Q: when you need to add the infos to the website, you can either have access or talk to ilonka to add it
<Mister_Q> okay I would like to edit it myself
<svij> than you need to talk to dpm I dont have enough rights to add you to the LP group I think
<Mister_Q> I'll wait until he says something about the docs..
<svij> you can remind him to submit his talk today (like he said yesterday) ;)
<Mister_Q> will do :D
<dholbach> dpm_, I need 2-3 more minutes
<dpm_> np
<jono> hey all
<jono> I am doing an AMA soon - head over to https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/50bp08/i_am_jono_bacon_and_i_build_communities_for_a/ and give it an up vote and get your questions in :-)
 * popey upboats
 * jono high-fives popey 
<tsimonq2> hi jono :)
<jono> hey tsimonq2!
<tsimonq2> how are you jono?
<jono> tsimonq2, great thanks :-)
<tsimonq2> jono: your Q&A starts in like 15 minutes?
<tsimonq2> s/Q&A/AMA/
<jono> tsimonq2, yep
<jono> tsimonq2, but the link is live
<jono> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/50bp08/i_am_jono_bacon_and_i_build_communities_for_a/
<tsimonq2> ooh cool :)
<dholbach> all rightie... see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> US folks tlel me the names of Good NFL teams please :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: :D
<wxl> czajkowski: seattle seahawks. that's it.
<pleia2> wxl: thems fighting words
<wxl> pleia2: 49ers?
<pleia2> wxl: I'm more of a baseball fan :)
<czajkowski> ok chances are everyone oin the SF office is gonna pick the 49ers
<pleia2> I went to a 49ers game last year and had no idea what was going on
<wxl> pleia2: well then what you complaining about? :) i looooathe baseball but my daughter loves it
<pleia2> czajkowski: that's tricky, most folks working at tech companies are transplants and still cheer for their home teams, the 49ers aren't super popular here
<czajkowski> ah interesting
<wxl> i know so many people in oregon who are 49ers fans
<wxl> we get a lot of cali transplants
<jcastro> our team in detroit is so terrible that I just pretend they don't exist
<czajkowski> lol
<tsimonq2> ahh sports, shoved down my throat so I don't like them :P
<wxl> when you realize that they're actually fun, you'll change your opinion
<pleia2> I didn't really understand until I went to a major league game, there's something to being swept up in the excitement :) plus AT&T Park is beautiful, nice excuse to sit outside and eat hot dogs with friends
<wxl> yup
<wxl> you just gotta stop being uptight before you enjoy it XD
<pleia2> yep
<wxl> *ahem* tsimonq2 *ahem*
<wxl> ;)
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> it's ok. when i was your age, i was anti-everything, too.
<svij> NFL is this thing with the eggballs right?
<pleia2> I'll sometimes watch a game in a bar (especially during the playoffs, because exciting) but I don't have TV with channels at home and never wanted to watch at home alone anyway
<wxl> svij: exactly. it doesn't make sense. but it doesn't have to. kind of like cricket :)
<tsimonq2> oh snap wxl
<pleia2> lol
<svij> ohh cricket, I never get that…
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah here we only have local TV, no cable
<wxl> or for that matter, that winter olympic sport with the brooms that still baffles me
<pleia2> tsimonq2: they built a building next to me and now we don't get local channels anymore x_x
<wxl> oh right curling
<pleia2> but whatever
<pleia2> TV isn't really my thing anyway
<tsimonq2> aww that sucks pleia2 :/
<tsimonq2> yeah me neither
<svij> "with the brooms" … I thought of quidditch, wxl
<wxl> svij: hahahahahah +1
<tsimonq2> every so often I'll watch for *one* how
<pleia2> svij: hahah
<tsimonq2> *show
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, netflix is nice :)
<wxl> and then often the sports i like to watch i might not actually play
<wxl> except for bike polo
<wxl> that's both fun to watch and fun to play
<jose> o/ it's been a while since I was on IRC
<wxl> oh, and fútbol (soccer)
<tsimonq2> o/ jose :)
 * svij mostly only watched the actuall football (not eggball ;))
<wxl> aaaaand table tennis
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Netflix is nice, but I'd rather be monkeying with things on here than watching TV (most of the time)
<popey> Give it 10 years...
<popey> That'll pass
<jose> I'm stuck watching prison break in netflix.
<jose> two seasons in about a week... I should stop
<jose> public holiday today. done with season 2, just started season 3
<wxl> wanna talk about netflix? dude, stranger things is where it's at
<pleia2> wxl: ++
<wxl> i've said there are only three shows i've binge watched:
<wxl>  1. walking dead
<wxl>  2. mr. robot
<wxl>  3. stranger things
<jose> I've lost count
<popey> we just started watching Sons of Anarchy
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well I don't watch TV unless I'M SICK *AHEM* ;)
<popey> binged up to end of S02, still seems like hundreds left to watch
<svij> Mr. Robot Season 2 didn't seem to me as good as season 1
<wxl> these days i mostly binge on comic books
<svij> or maybe I should rewatch the two episodes in german rather than english (when it's out)
<pleia2> I've only seen the first season of mr robot
<pleia2> but my employer keeps spamming me about the second season (apparently HPE is some kind of sponsor of it)
<tsimonq2> I've only seen the first three episodes of Mr. Robot
<tsimonq2> no spoilers! :P
<wxl> pleia2: more ubuntu screenshots in second season :)
<pleia2> wxl: woo
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Welcome to the IRC Home of the Ubuntu Community Team | Home page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity | This channel is LOGGED: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | No Spoilers
<pleia2> lol
<popey>  😃
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha :D
<svij> do you also stop at every terminal/screen to check what they're doing while watching mr. robot?
<popey> I got into a "heated debate" some years ago when I said 'no spoilers about dr who please"
<wxl> https://twitter.com/wxl/status/761315273328644096
<popey> and someone else in channel started rattling things off
<popey> "but these aren't spoilers"
<popey> bah
<wxl> svij: sometimes. usually i can keep up fairly well
<popey> people should learn to shut their mouths :)
<pleia2> wxl: oh my gosh, that chat client
<svij> heh, nice photos.
<wxl> pleia2: never heard of that before?
<pleia2> wxl: used it long ago
<wxl> svij: if you look careful, you can see me in the reflection on the tv :)
<wxl> pleia2: me too
<tsimonq2> btw popey I saw Linux/Lunduke and whatnot :P
<pleia2> was very happy to move to irssi
<svij> wxl: I hope you werent naked when taking the photos
<knome> pleia2++
<tsimonq2> I used Pidgin and KiwiIRC before wxl finally pestered me enough to use irssi
<wxl> first irc client i used: ircII
<tsimonq2> just like with Vim, wxl was right :P
<svij> "Person of interest" also has a lot of linux desktops
<svij> mostly some GNOME2 stuff
<tsimonq2> yeahy grandma watches that
<tsimonq2> I *KNEW* something looked familiar
<svij> I always think "ahh the good ol' days…" when watching seeing those gnome 2 screens :D
 * tsimonq2 gives svij an Ubuntu MATE download link :P
<svij> ;)
<svij> meh, german netflix has only three seaons of person of interest, but there's already Season 5 :(
<popey> \o/ irssi
<wxl> i've been meaning to switch to weechat but it'll take forever to get it set up the way i want
 * svij <3 weechat
<pleia2> the weechat mobile client is very compelling
<wxl> oh? i didn't even know about that
<pleia2> it may be what switches me off irssi
<pleia2> but I hate change, so probably not :)
<tsimonq2> wxl, pleia2, mhall119: Weechat switching party? :P
<svij> the weechat client for the weechat client :)
<popey> well, there's irssi connectbot I guess
<wxl> bahhh popey bah
<wxl> you might as well just use connectbot
<tsimonq2> I use irssi and connectbot...
<wxl> which is what i do
<svij> I use termux + ssh to my weechat
<tsimonq2> eh I don't like termux
<svij> termux is btw a great
<svij> hah
<wxl> i've been thinking about setting up a bouncer which might give me a little flexibility
<popey> wxl: i do use connectbot :)
<tsimonq2> svij: Debian Stable
<pleia2> popey: yeah, that's what I do, but being able to swipe through channels and get native phone alerts is shiny
<tsimonq2> eew :P
<popey> oooh shiny
<tsimonq2> good for servers, not good for me
<svij> tsimonq2: hm?
<pleia2> a friend of mine at fosscon was using it, I almost stole his phone
<pleia2> ooh that's nice
<pleia2> :)
<wxl> heh
<tsimonq2> I'll always be on the development release of Ubuntu and on Sid when I have to use Debian :P
<svij> I'm running weechat on my ubuntu homeserver
<svij> (is there a snap for that?)
<tsimonq2> Pithos <3
<tsimonq2> Pandora but no ads and with libnotify <3
<tsimonq2> so I can blast my Eminem without any ads at all
<tsimonq2> so cool
<wxl> ew Pandora
<tsimonq2> and I have a nice little subwoofer here
<wxl> last.fm is more reliable i find
 * pleia2 just pays for google music
<wxl> that music genome project is a nice idea but it's a fail
<tsimonq2> pleia2: my uncle has that, it's awesome :)
<pleia2> it is
<tsimonq2> but Google... :/
<wxl> i usually don't use the "radio" function of antyhing, though
<wxl> i pay for google music, too
<tsimonq2> and last.fm uses YouTube as a backend, data hog :/
<wxl> and for the more obscure stuff, there's bandcamp
<wxl> if only it supported casting :(
<svij> google play music had 50% discount on valentines day. That day I bought myself a 6 months voucher with the lovely message "I love me"
<tsimonq2> LOL
<pleia2> svij: lol
<svij> #foreveralone
<pleia2> aww <3
 * tsimonq2 cries alongside svij 
<wxl> i never thought i'd be subscribing to digital services (you, know, gratis or die!), but ended up with google music, dropbox, and comixology unlimited
<tsimonq2> wow lol
<wxl> it's only too bad comixology unlimited doesn't include the big ones. there are a lot of old marvel/dcs i'd like to read, not to mention vertigo
<tsimonq2> biking in 80° F weather is terrible :/
<wxl> i think there's still doing their first month is free promo
<wxl> tsimonq2: omg you're such a baby. the other day it was like 113
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I like my AC that goes down to 60°F
<tsimonq2> and I'm not the most fit person... :/
<wxl> sorry, 104
<wxl> https://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KEUG/2016/8/1/MonthlyHistory.html?req_city=Eugene&req_state=OR&req_statename=&reqdb.zip=97402&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=99999
 * svij did a 10km run yesterday with 28°C
<tsimonq2> 82.400 degrees fahrenheit :P
 * svij uses proper measurement units
<popey> svij: Kelvin?
<svij> Celsius!
<wxl> +1 popey
<tsimonq2> +1 pleia2
<tsimonq2> whoops s/pleia2/popey/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-31
<jose> svij: ping
<svij> jose: pong
<jose> svij: two quick questions. are there still slots available for ubucon europe? and do you have a recommended hotel?
<svij> jose: yes andd no
<svij> there are some hotels listed on the website if Im not wrong
<jose> cool! I'm looking into this... may happen!
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey svij
<tsimonq2> high school tomorrow :(
<tsimonq2> (don't worry, I can get to sleep later, it's fine :P)
<tsimonq2> but I mean summer is gone :/
<svij> tsimonq2: http://nelson-haha.api-meal.eu/nelson.png
<tsimonq2> ?
<svij> you don't know nelsons HAHA?
<tsimonq2> nope
<svij> ohh, ok. Than it's not "funny" for you.
<tsimonq2> yeah idk :/
<svij> now I know how it feels when people who are older than me asks me "Wwaaaaait, you don't know $tvseries? Kids these days…" ;)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> good morning dholbach and all
<jose> summer? I'm in the middle of 'winter'
 * tsimonq2 hands dpm a Red Bull
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: there.
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> bed for me o/
<Mister_Q> o/ tsimonq2
<Mister_Q> morning everyone
<Mister_Q> dpm ping
<svij> dpm: pin
<svij> oh too slow :D
<Mister_Q> 1234
<dpm> hi
<svij> we're witing for you :)
<dholbach> all rightie - have a good one!
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<svij> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> svij: pong
<svij> mhall119: skype
<svij> for linux luddites
<svij> we're waiting :)
<mhall119> svij: on my way, I thought it was in an hour
<svij> timezones \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-01
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> o/
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<tsimonq2> morning everyone! :D
<ahoneybun> man the wallpaper contest has some great wallpapers!
<tsimonq2> I'm off to school o/
<dholbach> all right... need to run - see you all tomorrow!
<ahoneybun> mhall119, think I could get the Fund to approve getting a Blu R1 HD for porting with Mario?
<ahoneybun> it's like 60 bucks for the amazon stuff but it can be unlocked and rooted now
<mhall119> ahoneybun: has mario said he would port to it?
<ahoneybun> I was going to work with him on
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, ^
<mariogrip> sure you want to port it i can guide you, but i dont have that much time :)
<mariogrip> (i dont have time to do it myself, but i will gladly guide you)
<ahoneybun> Blu would be a great company to have as a US partner
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, yea your time is pretty full
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119,  mariogrip you can get root, unlock the bootloader and the kernel is on github
<ahoneybun> oh and CM12 device tree
<ahoneybun> *13
<ahoneybun> mm I think my N4's battery is dead
<popey> i replaced my n4 batteries (all 3 of them)
<popey> easy to do with a new one off ebay
<popey> they even supply the tools
<popey> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252356099358
<popey> wasn't expensive
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-02
<ahoneybun> alright so it was the cable/port
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> good morning
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q dholbach
<Kilos> 5.28 pm here
<dholbach> hi Kilos Mister_Q svij dpm
<Mister_Q> hey Kilos dholbach dpm svij :)
<Kilos> 24 hours flying is a killer
<dpm> morning dholbach and all o/
<svij> hey dholbach, dpm, Mister_Q and Kilos
<svij> (monster ping :P)
<dpm> :)
<Kilos> hi svij
<Kilos> and dpm
<dpm> Mister_Q, svij, quick chat about ubucon registration? Have you had the chance to look at repurposing the UbuConDE form?
<Mister_Q> dpm, svij send me a screenshot of the old registration form and I guess I can use that for ubucon europe but I haven't created it yet. Will do that in a minute
<dpm> Mister_Q, ok, cool. It might be worth just quickly putting together a google form with those fields and share it amongst us to work on it collaboratively
<svij> dpm: I've send out the mail to the speakers a few hours ago, so we can publish that soon
<svij> still waiting for yours ;)
<svij> for your submission*
<Mister_Q> dpm, that was my intention :)
<dpm> great
<svij> popey: mhall119: we also need an abstract with title for your talks
<dpm> svij, I know...
<svij> dholbach is the only one who send it on time. Be a good guy like dholbach!
<svij> dpm: don't worry I'm already used to that, because it was the same last year (still waiting for those two beer which you  promised me last year)
<Mister_Q> dpm, svij https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSehQE6ABl9CLpPT9t7FenjtsTCSqCtNhB7INzhhf2y2KnE09g/viewform
<mhall119> svij: I put one in the document we created
<dpm> svij, you had the chance to remind me about the beers at UbuCon Summit... But you'll get them nevertheless :)
<svij> mhall119: which one?
<svij> dpm: ;)
<svij> depending on how long dpm needs, we might have freebeer for everyone! (since I don't drink that :P)
<Mister_Q> dpm, svij that's what we had last year for the registration form except for some social event specific questions.
<svij> Mister_Q: I would change IRC/Telegram/… just to "nickname"
<svij> and vegan to vegan/vegetarian
<svij> but we still need social-event stuff in it, so we know how many people are interested
<Mister_Q> I changed it
<Mister_Q> what can I ask for the social event stuff?
<svij> Mister_Q: Interested in coming to the social-event on saturday? yes/no and similar for sunday
<svij> err
<svij> friday and saturday
<svij> mhall119: ah, now I see the doc
<svij> mhall119: does your talk conflict with that workshop from dholbach or are they different?
<mhall119> svij: different, mine will be a presentation style and just diving into lots of details
<svij> ah right
 * Mister_Q has added the social event questions
<svij> Mister_Q: great
<svij> where/how can I see the results?
<svij> if someone adds their names
<Mister_Q> I can see them. let me find out if I can share that with you
<svij> we also need a text with the information about the price (max 30€), that there's food and drink, that you should mail us if you're not coming after registrating
<Mister_Q> svij, you should now see a tab "Responses"
<svij> yep, works, thanks
<svij> should we also add languages/origin for the name badges?
<Mister_Q> depends on if we actually want to print different name badges
<svij> would be cool I think
<Mister_Q> okay.. do you want just the language printed on the name badge or should it also have a different design for each language?
<Mister_Q> svij ? ^
<svij> Mister_Q: I have no idea right know, I think we should just collect the country where the people are from
<Mister_Q> okay
<Mister_Q> svij, dpm need to run, please send me questions on telegram and I will add them later
<dpm> thanks Mister_Q
<svij> yeah, I need to run too n ~10min
<dpm> svij, can you give me edit rights to the form too?
<svij> dpm: done
<dpm> hm, still can't edit the form
<svij> I've added your canonical email as a bearbeiter
<svij> you should get a link to that in an email
<dpm> works now, thanks!
<svij> great
<svij> ok, have to run too now
<dholbach> have a good weekend everyone!
<Mister_Q> you too dholbach o/
<dholbach> thanks :)
<dholbach> see you!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-09-04
<ahoneybun> how far of a reach do we have on Ubuntu Facebook groups?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-28
<ahoneybun> popey: my talk was not taken
<ahoneybun> for SeaGL
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-29
<popey> ahoneybun: awww, does that mean you're not attending
<popey> ?
<ahoneybun> well I can't without funding, I just would rather had done a talk for Kubuntu/Ubuntu to justify it
<ahoneybun> I'd like to go of course to get more ideas for Ubuntu/Kubuntu and to improve our usage of Travis for the Docs popey
